# Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread



## PCGH_Thilo (29. August 2007)

PCGH ist aktuell übrigens schon unter den besten 900 Teams weltweit - ich sage nur: Go, Go, Go


----------



## Kovsk (29. August 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Naja, ich setze mich dann auch mal wieder in euer Team, nachdem ich das nach nen reinstall vergessen hatte^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. August 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Gerade installiert und angeworfen.


----------



## Marbus16 (29. August 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ich wart man noch ab - der P4 3,6GHz Redchner ist jetzt offline und kann daher nicht mitrechnen, meine Surfkiste (dual P2 Xeon 450MHz) ist wohl nen Zacken zu lahm. Die monate ist eh ne Aufrüstung und ein Switch für meine Rechner geplant


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. August 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Was schätzt ihr, wie lange solch ein Prozess dauert? Also bei mir steht:

WU prozess:
850/5000
(17 percent)

Sieht übrigens sehr interessant aus, wobei ich nicht feststellen kann, ob sich z.B. 17 Standbilder ständig wiederholen *g*.


----------



## Sgt.Joker (30. August 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Mach jetzt auch in dem PCGames Hardware Team mit weiss aber ned wie viel mei lahmer T7500 tun kann. Achja warum sieht des Programm bei der PS3 so viel cooler aus als beim Computer ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. August 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Was schätzt ihr, wie lange solch ein Prozess dauert? Also bei mir steht:
> 
> WU prozess:
> 850/5000
> ...



Schwer zu sagen, aber so 10 Mins pro 1 % sind nicht ungewöhnlich.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. August 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Sgt.Joker schrieb:


> Mach jetzt auch in dem PCGames Hardware Team mit weiss aber ned wie viel mei lahmer T7500 tun kann. Achja warum sieht des Programm bei der PS3 so viel cooler aus als beim Computer ?




Ist halt ein spezieller Client, nehme ich an?

Wir versuchen ja gerade, Nvidia zu einem Geforce8-GPU-Client zu überreden


----------



## Marbus16 (30. August 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir versuchen ja gerade, Nvidia zu einem Geforce8-GPU-Client zu überreden



Dann werd ich mal bisschen mit einem 8600GT-SLI aushelfen 


Da mein Board jetzt eh kaputt ist, kauf ich mir gleich ein SLI-Board. 2 Karrten habe ich ja schon seit 2 Wochen...


----------



## HeNrY (30. August 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ich versuche demnächst das Team mit zwei Servern, einem Laptop, meinem Spielerechner und einem normalen Rechner zu versorgen .

Btw. kann die die 7800 GT auch mitrechnen?


----------



## XxSneakerxX (30. August 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ich hab jetzt auch ma den Konsolenklienten installiert. Der rechnet gerad zwar an einer anderen WU als beim Grafischen Klienten, aber kommt mir irgendwie fixer vor. Nachteil des der Konsole is zwar die fehlende Trayfunktion, aber dem kann man ja mit Freewareprogs nachhelfen


----------



## Sgt.Joker (31. August 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Ich versuche demnächst das Team mit zwei Servern, einem Laptop, meinem Spielerechner und einem normalen Rechner zu versorgen .
> 
> Btw. kann die die 7800 GT auch mitrechnen?




Ja es gibt auch einen beta Client der die GPU benutzt das soll sagar 70mal schneller sein als der der die CPU zu benutzen.
Denn gibts hier  http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html musst nur e weng runterscrollen.


----------



## M. Polle (31. August 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ist das eigentlich normal, dass F@H bei einer Dualcore CPU nur 50% Last ausmacht? Denn egal in welche Richtung ich den Regler schiebe, die CPU Last will einfach nicht über 50% gehen...


Kann es evtl. damit zusammenhängen, dass ich als ich vor 2 Wochen auf 
X2 umgestiegen bin Windows nicht neu installiert habe?

Aber alle Spiele, etc. meckern nicht rum deswegen. Ich bin ratlos


----------



## Sgt.Joker (31. August 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Das wird wohl daran liegen das Folding@Home nur einen Thread und nicht 2 hat d.h nur einer deiner beiden Prozessorenkerne wird benutzt der andere tut nicht deswegen 50%


----------



## Marbus16 (31. August 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Wobei das gleiche Verhalten auch in den Spielen entstehen kann. Wenn an dort auch nicht über 50% CPU-Last hinauskommt, dann stimmt was mit der Konfigutation von Windows nicht. Hilft wohl nur Neuinstallation.


----------



## tizzel (31. August 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



M. Polle schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich normal, dass F@H bei einer Dualcore CPU nur 50% Last ausmacht? Denn egal in welche Richtung ich den Regler schiebe, die CPU Last will einfach nicht über 50% gehen...
> 
> 
> Kann es evtl. damit zusammenhängen, dass ich als ich vor 2 Wochen auf
> ...



hi!
welchen client hast du denn installiert? wahrscheinlich nicht den smp-client, denn nur der nutz deine 2 kerne. bei den "normalen" egal ob grafisch oder no nonsens ist es normal, dass du nur 50% auslastung hast.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Btw. kann die die 7800 GT auch mitrechnen?


Nein, leider nicht. Den GPU-Client gibt's bislang nur für AMDs X19x0-Reihe. Evtl. funktionieren könnten auch andere X1K-Karten.


----------



## HeNrY (2. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hab ich gestern auch schmerzhaft erfahren müssen 

Naja, egal^^
Dann rechnen insgesamt vier Kerne + eventuell 2-3


----------



## M. Polle (2. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht. Den GPU-Client gibt's bislang nur für AMDs X19x0-Reihe. Evtl. funktionieren könnten auch andere X1K-Karten.




Ging leider bei meiner X1800Xt auch nicht, schade eigentlich


----------



## Wannseesprinter (3. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ich bin schon bei 82%! Wenn das mal nichts ist.

Achso, auch wenn's weniger zum Thema passt: Das gelochte Booklet der Heft-DVD seit der Oktoberausgabe ist mir echt eine Hilfe und schafft hier mehr Ordnung ins ohnehin schon zu große Chaos.


----------



## Don_Dan (5. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hab ja jetzt erst entdeckt dass es hier sogar eine eigene Sektion für unser Folding@Home Team gibt! Find ich wirklich gut, gefällt mir!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (6. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

noch ein Tipp am Rande:

es ist sehr nützlich unter configure.../advanced  die checkpointing frequency auf einen niedrigen Wert zu stellen (etwa 5min) . Dann sichert das Programm die berreits berechneten Daten öfter und macht so ein späteres anknüpfen möglich...

gerade für "Gelegenheitsfalter" wichtig, sonst bekommt man ja nie eine WU fertig.

mfg

DerSitzRiese


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

und noch eine Bitte

kann mir jemand sagen wie man es schafft zwei Clients parallel laufen zu lassen, damit beide Kerne ausgelasstet sind?
müssen das zwei verschiedene Clients sein (GPU und CPU)? wie müssen diese installiert und eingestellt werden?


Danke und Grüße aus Berlin vom

SitzRiesen


----------



## Falk (7. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Um beide Kerne auszulasten würde ich einfach den SMP-Client benutzen, den es auf der Englischen-Downloadseite in einer aktuellen Version gibt. Der SMP-Client bringt auch deutlich mehr Punkte pro Zeiteinheit.


----------



## McZonk (7. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

@Falk: Gibt es die Möglichkeit den SMP Client (ist ja nur die Console) auch in der Leistung zu drosseln? Beispielsweise nur 75% gesamtauslastung zu schaffen? Ich würd schon gern mehr als einen Kern nutzen, aber nicht gleich meinen Raum mit dem Ding heizen :p


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

im Moment benutzte ich den GPU client. der soll doch schneller sein, oder!?
außerdem funzt der SMP client bei mir irgend wie nicht....


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

@Falk 

vielleicht kannst du mal ne Übersicht über die verschiedenen Clients erstellen.
Vor- und Nachteile, Leistung, wer für wen geeignet ist (multiCore, Radeon...).
Auch Einstellungstipps wären nicht schlecht.

mfg 

DerSitzRiese


----------



## |L1n3 (7. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

sodale dann bin ich auch mal dabei 
mal ne frage:
kann man bei der consolen version auch die team id und namen angeben ?!
weil irgendwie startet das ja direkt..
und ich will dem teil nich wirklich zusehn können .. 
halt ohne schnick schnack

und noch ne frage: macht das was wenn ich das laufen hab und dann zoggen geh ? also bremst das irgendwie oder ist das wirklich so flexibel das nur ungenutzte leistung beansprucht wird ?


----------



## Don_Dan (7. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

An sich könnte ich es dir jetzt erklären, aber es geht schneller hierauf zu verlinken: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1875632&postcount=2


----------



## |L1n3 (8. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Don_Dan schrieb:


> An sich könnte ich es dir jetzt erklären, aber es geht schneller hierauf zu verlinken: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1875632&postcount=2


Vielen Dank 
Nochne frage:
Kann ich mich mit einer ID (Namen) und Team-ID gleichzeitig von mehrer PCs "anmelden" ?
Also das alle PCs für den einen Namen arbeiten.

P.S.: bildet euch darauf nichts ein .. ich will nur INU-ID einholen


----------



## Don_Dan (8. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Also du meinst, dass mehrere Clients WUs für deinen Namen liefern? 
Jepp, das geht. Mache ich ja auch so, zwei Mal No-Nonsense Client auf meinem Rechner und noch einmal auf dem meiner Eltern.


----------



## INU.ID (8. September 2007)

*PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Moin ihr Xtrem-User.



|L1n3 schrieb:


> ich will nur INU-ID einholen



"Wat? Wer bis du denn?" 

@GPU-User: Ich würde den GPU-Client nicht verwenden. Eine XTX benötigt, wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht trügt, ca. 16h für eine 333 Punkte WU. Dabei belastet der Client auch noch einen CPU-Kern. Mein kleiner X2 4400+ (mit dem SMP-Client) benötigt für eine 1760 Punkte WU ca. 50h (wenn der Rechner noch etwas nebenher genutzt wird, sonst ca. 7h weniger) und verbrauch dabei deutlich weniger Strom. (mein QX6700@Standard benötigt übrigens ca. 10 Minuten für 1% bzw 16,5h für eine WU)

Aus ökologischer Sicht ist der GPU-Client also definitiv nicht zu empfehlen. 

Happy crunching.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

da isser,

danke erstma für dein erscheinen.

bei den smp clients zeigt der mir immer nur errors an...

aber ich werde es noch einmal versuchen.

DerSitzRiese


----------



## INU.ID (8. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> bei den smp clients zeigt der mir immer nur errors an...


Screenshot?

Edit. den SMP sollte man, aufgrund der Deadlines, nur nutzen wenn der Rechner quasi ständig am crunchen ist. Ansonsten ist es sinnvoller eine oder zwei Instanzen des "normalen" Clients laufen zu lassen. (hab ich gehört, ich nutze ja nur den SMP)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

hier is er:


----------



## INU.ID (8. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ich kenne mich mit den anderen Clients nicht aus, aber zum SMP:

Nach der Installation des SMP muß man die install.bat im Installationsordner starten. Dort muß man das Windows-Login inkl. Passwort eintragen. Sollte das Benutzerkonto von Windows kein PW haben, dann muß man eins einrichten. Anschließend erst die fah.exe starten, Nick und Teamnummer eintragen und ggf. noch weiter konfigurieren.

Der Screenshot lässt mich vermuten das die Sache mit dem Windows-Login nicht korrekt erledigt wurde.

Auch sollte man aufpassen wenn man seine CPU übertaktet hat. Der Client nutzt die SSE- und FPU-Einheit gleichzeitig, weshalb der Client sehr empfindlich auf übertaktete CPUs reagiert. (mehr als zb. Prime)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

du hast recht.

diesen Fehler haut er mir aber immer raus...

wo in der registry kann ich mein password finden?
normalerweise benutzte ich keins @ Win?
muss ich für für win extra eins einrichten?


----------



## INU.ID (8. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Registry? Also ich persönlich würde es mal unter "Systemsteuerung=>Benutzerkonten" versuchen.

Wenn kein PW eingerichtet ist, dann einfach eines einrichten.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

thx@inu

es läuft!!!


----------



## INU.ID (8. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch was:

Es kann vorkommen das - obwohl kein F@H läuft, der Taskmanager eine CPU-Auslastung u.a. durch die "mpiexec.exe" anzeigt (auf meinem Quad waren es ca. 20%). Das ist ein Fehler im SMP-Client. Man sollte dann, im Taskmanager, zuerst die "fah.exe" und dann die "mpiexec.exe" beenden. Dann einfach, wenn man wieder crunchen möchte, die fah.exe starten.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Edit. den SMP sollte man, aufgrund der Deadlines, nur nutzen wenn der Rechner quasi ständig am crunchen ist. Ansonsten ist es sinnvoller eine oder zwei Instanzen des "normalen" Clients laufen zu lassen. (hab ich gehört, ich nutze ja nur den SMP)



Was meinst du mit Deadlines? er sichert doch alle 3-15min (je nachdem wie man es eingestellt hat) oder? dann ist er doch auch für "Gelegenheitsfalter" geeignet, oder!? ich wollte den Client immer nur, wenn ich surfe oder was für die Uni mache, nebenbei laufen lassen (ca 2-4h/Tag).

Welchen Client ist dann am Besten geeignet?


----------



## INU.ID (8. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Deadline bedeutet das nach überschreiten selbiger man keine Punkte für die WU bekommt, die Berechnung dann glaube auch sofort abgebrochen wird. SMP-WUs haben in der Regel eine Final-Deadline von 4, und eine Preferred-Deadline von 3 Tagen - danach gibts keine Punkte mehr.

Deshalb sollte der SMP-Client quasi auch immer laufen. Bei den anderen Clients sind die Deadlines nicht so knapp, aber da kenn ich mich nicht mit aus. (wie gesagt, ich nutze nur den SMP)

Das Tool fahmon zeigt die Die Punkte, den Fortschritt und die Deadline an.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

und die "normalen" clients habe diese Deadlines nicht? oder sind diese nur länger?


----------



## Falk (8. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Die normalen Deadlines sind länger, außerdem gibt es beim normalen Client die Möglichkeit, Pakete zu beziehen, die keine Deadline haben - dann gibt es allerdings nur sehr wenige Punkte.

Und zum Thema Anleitung: wenn ich die nötige Zeit finde, um da eine wirklich gute zusammenzustellen, werde ich das tun.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

was ist von einer Kombination aus einem No-Nonsense Client und einem GPU Client zuhalten?
Oder ist es Besser 2 No-Nonsense Clients zu nutzten.

SMP kommt bei mir ja nicht in Frage, da dieser ständig laufen müsste um "rentabel" zu sein.

inspired by Thilo: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=291


----------



## Don_Dan (9. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, zwei Mal den Console Client zu nutzen, der GPU-Client ist zwar schnell, verbraucht aber auch sehr viel Strom. Außerdem wird durch die hohe Last auf der Grafikkarte wahrscheinlich auch der PC lauter.


----------



## INU.ID (9. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Also bei mir (XTX) wurde der PC nicht lauter, die Graka bleibt ja während der Berechnungen im 2D-Takt. Aber aus weiter oben im Thread genannten Gründen würde ich - wie gesagt - auch keinen GPU-Client verwenden.


----------



## Don_Dan (9. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ach so, ich dachte sie schaltet dann auf 3D um. Hab ihn noch nie benutzt, habe gar keine ATI Karte auf der ich es laufen lassen könnte.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

wie kann man seine aktuellen Folding stats in der Signatur anzeigen lassen.
würde evtl. noch einmal einen Motivationsschub bringen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Da wir aktuell keine Bilder in Sigs erlauben, geht das hier nicht...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> was ist von einer Kombination aus einem No-Nonsense Client und einem GPU Client zuhalten?
> Oder ist es Besser 2 No-Nonsense Clients zu nutzten.
> 
> SMP kommt bei mir ja nicht in Frage, da dieser ständig laufen müsste um "rentabel" zu sein.
> ...



Ich bin jetzt wieder auf den SMP-Client umgestiegen... da gehen doch deutlich mehr Punkte


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

FahMon 2.3.0 erschienen

http://www.planet3dnow.de/cgi-bin/newspub/viewnews.cgi?category=2&id=1189542254

Download


----------



## INU.ID (13. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hab eben ma die Sig "eingeschaltet" - ist das normal das die jetze unter jedem Posting von mir auftaucht? Geht also nur global an oder aus?

Edit: ok, ist normal...


----------



## McZonk (13. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Da liegst du richtig INU.ID


----------



## INU.ID (16. September 2007)

*100.000 Punkte geknackt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Wenigstens mal einer


----------



## lordraphael (23. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

hallo


So bin jetzt auch dabei : )


Bekomm bei mir aber den smp client leider ned zum laufen hab schon alles versucht aber bekomm immer wieder dieselbe Fehlermeldung "error status 63"
"error starting folding@home core".
Hab alles nach Anleitung gemacht zuerst instal Batch usw mit Benutzername und Paswort da ist ja dann auch noch alles in Ordnung.
Ich hab windows vista laufen und dem programm auch administrator rechte gegeben aber des brachte auch keinen erfolg......
Ich hoffe einer von auch kann mir helfen sonst muss sich mein 2.kern langweilen  bzw ich bekomme nicht soviele punkte 


mfg
lord


----------



## INU.ID (24. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



lordraphael schrieb:


> Hab alles nach Anleitung gemacht zuerst instal Batch usw mit Benutzername und Paswort da ist ja dann auch noch alles in Ordnung.



Hallo.

Hast du auch Benutzername und Passwort deines Vista-Logins genomen?

btw: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&gid=81&bid=10&tid=5681661&page=1

Da schauen öfter Leute rein...


----------



## Driver (30. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hallo Jungs. habs jetzt auch ausprobiert.
schicke euch einen screen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wieso rechnet nur 1 Kern? Hab das auf dem Lenovo N200 mit T7100 durchrechnen lassen. 
Wofür stehen die Halbkreise links unten?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

benutze besser den smp client
der ist schneller und nutzt beide kerne aus.

oder 2  "No nonsense" clients.

ruhig immer die betas nehmen, sind meist besser...

mfg 

SitzRiese


----------



## Driver (30. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

der sagt bei mir: "error starting folding@home core - core status = 63 (99)"

mhhm, funkt nicht der smp client als console version.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

du musst erst die intall.bat ausführen.

da musst du dann dein xp/Vista login eingeben (wenn du keinen hast erst einen erstellen(benutzerkonten)).
http://wiki.digital-digest.com/index.php/Folding@Home_SMP_Console_Install

Team: 70335

danach die fah.exe ausführen.


----------



## Driver (30. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

ok habs geschafft.

nur was ist davon zu halten?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

screen nach 3 min... ist der taskmanager kaputt?
auch im leerlaut habe ich 100pro, wenn mir die sidebar cpu auslastung 4-10% anzeigt. was ist das wieder für ein fehler?

notebook ist ein n200 lenovo mit T7100.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

warum? das ist normal.
100% sollen doch sein, oder?
nur 1,2GB sind nen bisl viel, aber das hat bestimmt nix mit dem smp client zu tun


----------



## INU.ID (30. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Driver schrieb:


> auch im leerlaut habe ich 100pro, wenn mir die sidebar cpu auslastung 4-10% anzeigt. was ist das wieder für ein fehler?



Versteh ich das richtig, in der Sidebar steht 10% und der Taskmanager zeigt _gleichzeitig_ 100% CPU-Auslastung an? Obwohl gar kein F@H läuft?


----------



## Driver (30. September 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

ja genau.

im grunde hatte ich eine tatsächliche last von bis zu 10% und die cpu auslastung im taskmanager war statisch bei 67%. im grunde war die anzeige falsch. ich setze daher vista neu auf. sowas ist doch bullshit!


----------



## Klafert (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

hallo

bin neu hier

nun hab ich aber doch noch eine frage


 wie bekommt man 2 instanzen von einem normalen clienten zum laufen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

den client 2mal runterladen. in 2 verschiedene Ordner kopieren. Dann beim ersten start bei dem einer maschinID 1 und bei dem anderen maschinID 2 eingeben. fertig.


----------



## Klafert (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

danke nun sinds 100% 

diese nonsense clients kann man minimieren?
die solllten doch komplett im hintergrund laufen oder geht dass nach neustart

2) wieviel bringt übertaktung in der leistung (50% mehr ghz?)

heute morgen hatt ich schon 1200/50000 in 7 stunden


----------



## Mirek (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

hi,
bin nun auch schon fleißig am folden.

Benutze 2 no-nonsense clients. der SMP client hatte mir zur kurze deadlines.
Ich Minimiere die clients mit dem tool "Tray-It" in die Tray Leiste.

Ich würde aber auch gerne mal wissen wie man die Clients in den Windows Autostart bekommt?


----------



## Klafert (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

hmm normal stellt man es ein am anfang ob der bei jedem machine startupo anfangen soll?


notfalls mit fahmon schauen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

versucht den smp client der bringt wesentlich mehr punkte. aber wenn ihr nur 3-4 stune pro tag faltet dann wird das mit den deadlines knapp da hast du recht....


----------



## Mirek (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

jo 2 no-nonsenses clients bringen zusammen 1000 wenn die WU fertig ist.
der smp bringt 1760.
hab den PC jeden tag ca. 8 stunden an aber 3 tage sind mir da zu kurz falls ich mal nicht 100% schaffe verfallen doch alle punkte oder?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

was hat du denn fürne CPU? 8h pro Tag reichen locker für den SMP Client.


----------



## Mirek (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

ich habe nen E6300 auf 3,15GHZ übertaktet.
ich hatte letztens den smp client benutz und 10% erreicht aber durch einen fehler wurde die ganze arbeit resetet und da hatte ich erstmal keine lust mehr auf die Beta.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

komisch, bei mir lief der smp beta client bis jetzt problemlos...

zur zeit habe ich auch 2 no-nonsenses clients  am laufen. Habe nicht mehr so viel Zeit (Semesterferien vorbei) und lasse die clients generell nur nebenbei laufen....


----------



## klefreak (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

bei mir zeigt der FAHMON nur für meinen Grafischen Client die Statusanzeige an, der No Nonsense Client wird irgendwie nicht richtig erkannt, weis einer was da sein könnte ???

greets Klefreak


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

bei mir funzt das problemlos? du darfst nicht den work Ordner angeben sonder nur den Hauptordner.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

ClientUpdate

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download


----------



## Mirek (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

weiß einer wie lange es noch braucht bis der SMP client die Beta verlässt?


----------



## Isengard412 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Bin jetzt auch dabei...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Willkommen im Club 

die neue 6.0 Beta bringt jetzt 500Pkt pro 250000er WU


----------



## Klafert (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

häää ich versteh das net^^ ich komm auf 300ppd

hab 2 no nonsense 

die solln lieber mal sehn dass die die hd2900xt zum laufen bekommen mit ihren unified shadern wär mla spannend wie die geht


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Sind mal wieder die Server down? Trotz unveränderter Config bekomme ich seit Sonntag keine neuen Arbeitseinheiten mehr


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

@klafert: ist doch okay für deine CPU. Wenn du Zeit zum falten hast hol dir den SMP CLient, der bring wesentlich mehr Punkte

@carsten: nein, ich habe keine Probleme. Habe erst, vor einer Stunde etwa, für meine 2 no nonsens 6.0 beta cleints neue Daten bekommen.


----------



## EGThunder (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ich hab auch keine Probleme. Hab gestern Abend ne neue Einheit bekommen.

EG


----------



## Firestriker (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Oh ich glaub da werd ich wo auch ma den GPU Clienten wieder löschen und den SMP-Clieneten draufhauen, danke für den Tipp.
Aber schade für meine Zimmerheizung


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Tja, heute Rechner angeworfen und voila - nicht, dass ich das gestern nicht auch versucht hätte. Komisch...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

wie kommen eigentlich diese Zeit Unterschiede zustande?


----------



## EGThunder (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hm... evtl. berücksichtigt der Client nicht GMT +1:00 und die Sommerzeit oder aber er nimmt die Zeit vom Server.

EG


----------



## Isengard412 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

das muss die server zeit sein oder? denn bei mir hängt er grade 3 stunden zurück


----------



## Klafert (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

hmm bei mir scheint der net zu funzen der smp client der zeigt nur error an ich kann auch kein pc password oder so eingeben

habs jetzt einfach abc gesetzt und das ö aus dem acocuntnamen genommen der geht aber immer noch net


----------



## EGThunder (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hast du denn mal die install.bat ausgeführt? Da kannste dann dein Login und Passwort für Windows eingeben.

EG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

die Seite ist ganz hilfreich

http://wiki.digital-digest.com/index...onsole_Install
__________________


----------



## Klafert (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

ja hab ich klappt aber irgendwie net


----------



## EGThunder (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Was klappt denn nicht?

Ansonsten lösche noch einmal den Client und installiere ihn neu. Danach führst du zuerst die Install.bat aus indem du dort deinen Windowslogin und Windowspasswort eingibst. Danach erstellt er die nen paar Dateien und du kannst die Install.bat mit einem druck auf eine Taste beenden. Danach kannst du die fah.exe starten.

EG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



EGThunder schrieb:


> Was klappt denn nicht?
> 
> Ansonsten lösche noch einmal den Client und installiere ihn neu. Danach führst du zuerst die Install.bat aus indem du dort deinen Windowslogin und Windowspasswort eingibst. Danach erstellt er die nen paar Dateien und du kannst die Install.bat mit einem druck auf eine Taste beenden. Danach kannst du die fah.exe starten.
> 
> EG



jenau das würde ich auch vorschlagen


----------



## Klafert (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

der ist bei der install bat unable to connect to klafert nach der einabe von passwort usw

also ich hab versucht Bjoern
pw abc
wdh abc

und dann nochmal pcname und name also klafert\Bjoern

pw 
wdh

alles der selbe fehler


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

du musst das PW nehmen was du auch wirklich zur Windowsanmeldung nimmst.
Wenn du ohne PW in Windows kommst musst du dir erst ein Benutzterkonto anlegen.


----------



## Klafert (1. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

hab ich ja pw ist abc.... enutzerkonto ist bjoern


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Habe mir gestern auch den Clienten runtergeladen und lass meine CPUs mal n bissl arbeiten


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Willkommen im Club.
Jetzt nur noch die Signatur ändern


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

wollt ich gerade machen geht aber noch nicht. wahrscheinlich ist mein benutzer noch nicht gelistet


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

ja das kann dauern. am besten nochmal probieren wenn du deine ersten WUs fertig hast.


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

mir kommt das ziemlich langsam vor. 18s/frame 
wie schnell istn das bei euch?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

kommt natürlich auf den Client an.
 ich benutze zwei V6 Beta Clients "text-only"
Der SMP-Client ist natürlich schneller. Aber so bin ich flexibler und muss mir keine sorgen um die Deadlines machen.


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

So sieht das bei mir aus.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

und so bei mir 
der andere Screenshot ist vom FahMon Programm. damit behält man die Clients im Auge und es gibt weitere Informationen.


----------



## testbirne (20. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Mist, der SMP steht jetzt schon 3 Stunden 

Ich glaub ich fang wieder mit 2x Console an


----------



## Marbus16 (22. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

So als Anmerkung:

Bin jetzt mit 2x Console bei unter dem Namen "Besitzer". So heißt schließlich auch mein Windows Acc. 

Mal hoffen, dasss es mit 1GB-256MB für eine VM noch vernünftig geht...


----------



## EGThunder (22. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

@der8auer: Wieso benutzt du nicht den SMP-Client. Mit zwei DC-CPU's kannste doch richtig zulangen. 

EG


----------



## der8auer (24. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



EGThunder schrieb:


> @der8auer: Wieso benutzt du nicht den SMP-Client. Mit zwei DC-CPU's kannste doch richtig zulangen.
> 
> EG


 
 hab mich mit dem thema noch nicht sooo befasst  Hastn link zu dem Clienten?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



der8auer schrieb:


> hab mich mit dem thema noch nicht sooo befasst  Hastn link zu dem Clienten?




#1 in diesem Thread!!! da ist alles was du brauchst. Nimm auf jedenfall die englische Downloadseite und den neusten SMP Beta Client -> http://www.stanford.edu/%7Ekasson/folding/Folding@Home%20Windows%20SMP%20Client.EXE
lesen hilft


----------



## der8auer (24. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> #1 in diesem Thread!!! da ist alles was du brauchst. Nimm auf jedenfall die englische Downloadseite und den neusten SMP Beta Client -> http://www.stanford.edu/~kasson/folding/Folding@Home Windows SMP Client.EXE
> lesen hilft


 
sag ja  hab mich noch nich so damit beschäftigt 

thx

das signaturbild geht auf jeden fall schon mal


----------



## Metty79 (24. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Juhuu wir sind auf Platz 300!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Metty79 schrieb:


> Juhuu wir sind auf Platz 300!



Juhu, Platz 297. Top 100 wir kommen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Also das muss gefeiert werden


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Folgendes, vielleicht habe ich es auch hier überlesen:

Habe den SMP-Client heruntergeladen, da ich mittlerweile die Power der vier Kerne habe. Soweit so gut. Nach der Einrichtung lädt der Core von FaH korrekt, alles gut. Leider tut sich selbst in der Konsole nach einer Stunde trotz 100% ausgelasteter Kerne nichts. Bitte nehmt mir die Angst, dass es etwas falsch mache. Lösungsvorschläge?


----------



## wolf7 (25. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

mal ne frage es soll ja auch einen client geben wo man mit der gpu rechnen kann oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? weil wollte mal wissen was besser ist bei mir meine X1950Pro rechnen zu lassen oder meinen Core 2 Duo E 6600@ stock also 2,4 Ghz und woran sehe ich ob die gpu auch wirklich rechnet?
oder kann ich auch beide verwenden und wenn ja mit welchem client weil ich blick da noch net ganz durch

edit eine frage hab ich noch was macht eig dieses FahMon weil habe eig einen client gestartet(den für gpu) und nur zeigt der mir nix an (der FahMon)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (25. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



wolf7 schrieb:


> mal ne frage es soll ja auch einen client geben wo man mit der gpu rechnen kann oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? weil wollte mal wissen was besser ist bei mir meine X1950Pro rechnen zu lassen oder meinen Core 2 Duo E 6600@ stock also 2,4 Ghz und woran sehe ich ob die gpu auch wirklich rechnet?
> oder kann ich auch beide verwenden und wenn ja mit welchem client weil ich blick da noch net ganz durch
> 
> edit eine frage hab ich noch was macht eig dieses FahMon weil habe eig einen client gestartet(den für gpu) und nur zeigt der mir nix an (der FahMon)




wegen GPU siehe #33 in diesem Thread. 

Bei FahMon rechtsklick ins weiße Fenster und "add a new client" anklicken. Irgend ein Name wählen und dann den Ort angeben wo du den client hinkopiert hast. Fertig. Ob der bei GPU Client funktioniert weiß ich nicht.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (25. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Folgendes, vielleicht habe ich es auch hier überlesen:
> 
> Habe den SMP-Client heruntergeladen, da ich mittlerweile die Power der vier Kerne habe. Soweit so gut. Nach der Einrichtung lädt der Core von FaH korrekt, alles gut. Leider tut sich selbst in der Konsole nach einer Stunde trotz 100% ausgelasteter Kerne nichts. Bitte nehmt mir die Angst, dass es etwas falsch mache. Lösungsvorschläge?




komisch! bei Quadcore müsste sich eigentlich alle 5min was tuen...
schreib mal INU an, der weiß meistens bescheid.


----------



## wolf7 (25. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

ahh danke jetzt gehts... ok da nehm ich den smp-cient oder lohnt sich der net?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (25. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



wolf7 schrieb:


> ahh danke jetzt gehts... ok da nehm ich den smp-cient oder lohnt sich der net?



siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=841

der smp ist zwar am schnellsten doch die Deadlines sind arg kurz. Also wenn mann nicht rund um die Uhr faltet schafft man die selten. Dann hat man umsonst gerechnet. 
Ich habe 2 normale Clients laufen. Beta V6.
Nur am Wochenende wenn die Kiste den ganzen Tag an ist nehme ich mal den SMP.


----------



## Metty79 (25. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ich hab auf meinem Rechner XP und Vista parallel laufen. Kann ich die gleichen Clients unter beiden systemen nutzen, also das der in Vista weiterrechnet, was ich in XP angefangen habe? Habe den v6 console-client drauf. Mit der -local Einstellung müsste das doch gehn, oder? Hab nähmlich keinen Bock, dass der meine bereits berechneten frames verliert und neu anfängt.

Klappt das eigentlich unter Vista auch mit -service?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (25. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Metty79 schrieb:


> Ich hab auf meinem Rechner XP und Vista parallel laufen. Kann ich die gleichen Clients unter beiden systemen nutzen, also das der in Vista weiterrechnet, was ich in XP angefangen habe? Habe den v6 console-client drauf. Mit der -local Einstellung müsste das doch gehn, oder? Hab nähmlich keinen Bock, dass der meine bereits berechneten frames verliert und neu anfängt.
> 
> Klappt das eigentlich unter Vista auch mit -service?



bei vista bin ich raus. sorry


----------



## Klafert (26. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

ich hab immer noch den fehler

obwohl ich das benutzerkonto von bjoern auf golf geändert hab will der immer noch bj%rn als user eingetragen haben den gibt es aber garnicht


ich bekomm nochmal ne krise mit dem scheiß


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Klafert schrieb:


> ich hab immer noch den fehler
> 
> obwohl ich das benutzerkonto von bjoern auf golf geändert hab will der immer noch bj%rn als user eingetragen haben den gibt es aber garnicht
> 
> ...




lösche mal komplett alle Ordner die mit folding zu tun haben und installier dann noch mal neu. Dann gleich die install.bat ausführen. Mal sehen was er dann sagt.


----------



## Klafert (28. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

hab ich nu gemacht hab auch die no nonsens runter...


Stopping MPICH2 Process Manager, Argonne National Lab.
MPICH2 Process Manager, Argonne National Lab stopped.
MPICH2 Process Manager, Argonne National Lab removed.
MPICH2 Process Manager, Argonne National Lab installed.
account (domain\user) [KLAFERT\Bj÷rn]: klafert\golf <--- ich weiß net wieso er bj/rn reinimmt
password:[ hier zeigt er dann nix an aber pw wäre (golf)]
confirm password:[ ebenfalls]
Password encrypted into the Registry.
Credentials for golf\klafert rejected connecting to klafert
Aborting: Unable to connect to klafert
Drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste . . .


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

wird bei dir "If you see this twice, MPI is working" zweimal angezeigt?

siehe: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=10&tid=5681661&x=693

Wie konfiguriere/ starte ich den SMP-client richtig?
(.Net framework 2.0 wiird vorrausgesetzt)
Die heruntergeladene Datei (Folding@Home Windows SMP Client.EXE) wird installiert und vor dem eigentlichen Start muss der MPI-Dienst gestartet werden. Dazu muss die install.bat ausgeführt werden. Der Username und das Passwort wonach dabei gefragt wird, ist der Windowsbenutzername und das zugehörige Passwort.
Wenn der Dienst korrekt geladen wurde, sollte zweimal
If you see this twice, MPI is working
If you see this twice, MPI is working
angezeigt werden.
Danach kann die eigentliche Anwendung, fah.exe, gestartet werden.


----------



## Klafert (28. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

nachdem man dann eine taste drückt schließt das fenster


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

wird es nun bei dir zweimal angezeigt, oder nicht?


----------



## Klafert (28. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

nein wenn es in dem fenster stehen soll nein... das fenster ist auch net doppelt

sofern ich install.bat ausführe kommt genau dass bis hin zum drücken mit dem ich dass dann beende nix vorher und nix danach


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

so müsste es aussehen.

bei Account drück ich einfach enter (weil die Vorauswahl in der Klammer ja stimmt) und gib dann das Passwort ein
enter und nochmal das Password. dann kommt zweimal dieser text.

hast du .Net framework 2.0 ???


----------



## Klafert (28. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

boar  das muss man da auch zuschreiben vielen dank so klappt es mpi ist zweimal da^^


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

schwere Geburt 

dann wollen wir jetzt aber richtig viele Punkte sehen


----------



## Klafert (28. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

hoffen wirs an der ersten smp wu arbeitet der ja erstmal bisschen

anscheinend net der macht immer nen shutdown


----------



## Overlocked (28. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

... bei mir läuft es jetzt auch... jetzt können wir uns offiziell Supercomputer nennen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Klafert schrieb:


> hoffen wirs an der ersten smp wu arbeitet der ja erstmal bisschen
> 
> anscheinend net der macht immer nen shutdown




mach mal nen "Foto"


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Overlocked schrieb:


> ... bei mir läuft es jetzt auch... jetzt können wir uns offiziell Supercomputer nennen



deine Sig ist in arbeit?


----------



## der8auer (29. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

ich habe jetzt den SMP clienten installiert und musste erst mal bei install meinen benutzernamen und pw eingegeben. da steht dann aber immer was von aborting... siehe bild 3.. danach starte ich den fah clienten und dann kommt immer das ( bild 1&2 ) 

??????


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

hast du es genau so gemacht wie ich es in #134 beschrieben habe?


----------



## Overlocked (29. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> deine Sig ist in arbeit?



wahrscheinlich schon!


----------



## der8auer (29. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> hast du es genau so gemacht wie ich es in #134 beschrieben habe?


ja habe ich, net framework 2.0 hab ich auch schon installiert...


----------



## Klafert (29. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

so läuft braucht allerdings mehr als ne stunde für ein prozent

bei domain\accoutn einfach enter drücken^^


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Klafert schrieb:


> bei domain\accoutn einfach enter drücken^^




@bauer: das hast du, jedenfalls auf dem Screen, nicht gemacht....


----------



## der8auer (29. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> @bauer: das hast du jedenfalls auf dem Screen nicht gemacht....


 
ja aber ich habs ausprobiert und es geht nicht  kommt genau das selbe


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

wenn es einmal nicht klappt, ist es meist besser alles zu deinstallieren und den client neu zu installieren. gehe dann gleich so vor wie beschrieben.


----------



## EGThunder (29. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Klafert schrieb:


> so läuft braucht allerdings mehr als ne stunde für ein prozent
> 
> bei domain\accoutn einfach enter drücken^^


 
Das hatte ich am Anfang auch, beende mal den Client und schau im Taskmanager nach ob du dann immer noch eine ca. 20%ige CPU-Auslastung hast. Wenn ja meld dich hier wieder, dann kann ich Dir helfen das Problem zu lösen.

EG


----------



## ultio (29. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Bei mir geht auch nichts weiter, meine CPU ist zu 25% ausgelastet (Quadcore), aber ich versteh nicht, wieso da keine Prozente oder dergleichen stehen, oder ist das so normal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EGThunder (29. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Wenn dein PC öfters läuft, dann würde ich Dir auch zum SMP-Client raten, denn so kann dein Quad-Core richtig Gas geben. 

Eigentlich müsste da stehen woran er arbeitet. Da stimmt auf jedenfall etwas nicht.

EG


----------



## Klafert (29. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

25% ist richtig da der qlient nur einen kern nutzt

ja cpu last ist so hoch also 20% im idle


----------



## EGThunder (29. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ok... dann musst du mal auf die Dienste zugreifen und den Folding@Home SMP-Client Dienst beenden und mit Doppelklick von Automatisch auf Deaktiviert stellen. Danach Reboot und der Client läuft mit voller Power.

EG


----------



## ultio (29. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Es ging auf einmal, hatte nur etwas gedauert, jetzt rechne ich mit einem Kern und habe jetzt 2%, brauche ich diesem SMP Clienten oder gehts auch mit dem irgendwie?! Hat mal irgendjemand einen Link, wäre nett .
mfg

Edit: Hab schon, aber kann ich danach auch noch an der Sache weiterrechnen, wo ich grade dran rechne?!


----------



## Klafert (29. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

hmm versteh ich net so ganz

wenn ich den s:/programme/fahblabla/fah.exe aus den diensten(systeuerung/verwaltung/dienste) streiche wie startet der dann? ich dach is auch im no nonsense style gehalten und der starte immer beim hochfahren mit ohne unten im taskleiste angezeigt zu werden

oder muss man nur den smpd.exe irgendwo raus nehmen, den finde ich aber net


----------



## EGThunder (29. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Du startest den SMP-Clienten über "C:\Programme\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01/fah.exe" Sprich du musst dann im Ordner die fah.exe anklicken und somit starten auch der Client ohne den Dienst.

EG


----------



## Klafert (29. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

schon klar aber dann ist der immer in der taskleiste am rumstehen


----------



## EGThunder (29. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Jep das ist er, stört doch aber keinen. Kenne das auch gar nicht anders. 

EG


----------



## ayrufus (29. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Moin, bin neu hier. Wollte nur mal kurz hallo sagen.
Mal gespannt, wie lange mein P4 3,0 GHz für eine WU braucht.


----------



## Klafert (29. November 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

werd ich mich wohl dran gewöhnen müssen

aber die ppd rate unter fahmon schnellt schon jetzt mit jedem %

nur leider hab ich gestern abend angefangen mit der wu und hab heute wegen dem kackdienst nur 20% geschafft

mal gucken nun dauern sie nur noch 20 min und bis zum 2.12. hat er ja noch zeit


----------



## grafdemoney (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Moin Leutz,
ich rechne auch schon ein stück mit und werd mich an dem race beteiligen auch wenn ich wenig Chancen auf einen sieg hab... 
aber wie heißt es so schön... dabei sein ist alles


----------



## wolf7 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

ml eine Frage wenn ich jetzt Windows mal neuinstallieren würde bin gerade bei 50% bei meiner WU kann ich die iwi mit rüber ins neue windows nehmen indem ich einfach die daten kopiere? also die in dem Ordner wo auch work steht...


----------



## grafdemoney (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

das müsste eigentlich funktionieren aber ich kann das nur für den normalen console-client bestätigen da ich mich mit dem SMP-Client noch nicht auseinander gesetzt habe...


----------



## EGThunder (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hm... beim SMP-Client würde es evtl. gehen wenn du den ganzen Ordner sicherst.

EG


----------



## Atosch (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ich bin au dabei


----------



## Deathman (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Mache jetzt auch mal mit, schaden kann es ja net 8)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Willkommen im Team  

letz fetz


----------



## Metty79 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Da scheint der Wettbewerb seinen Zweck ja zu erfüllen... neue Teammember!


----------



## EGThunder (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Jep immer weiter immer mehr müssen her.  Wir wollen doch bald zu den Top 100 Teams gehören. Also gogogo!

EG


----------



## Nimsiki (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hallöchen liebes Team!
Bin seit ein paar Tagen auch neu dabei! 


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## split (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Bin jetz auch dabei, muss mich zwar erstma in den Einstellungen etc einfinden, aber das wird schon.

P.S.: sch*** Gruppenzwang


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Willkommen im Team allersetis


----------



## Markusretz (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Bin jetzt auch, denke mal so rund 2 Wochen dabei.
Was mich allerdings stark verwundert ist die sache, dass ich seit dem ich das erste mal die PCGH Team Statistik Seite aufgerufen hab schon auf den 28sten Platz bin, und mich da auch immer noch aufhalte.
Wenn ich mir die Punkte anschaue, wie diese steigen, müsste ich schon viel länger dabei sein. Laut dieser Statistikseite habe ich auch schon 89 WU's geschafft. Tatsächlich habe ich allerdings erst 9 oder 10 geschafft.

Wie kann dies nun sein? Bin ich wirklich so gut  oder hat jemand anderes den gleichen Namen wie ich?

Gruß Markus


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

das ist schräg...


----------



## Nimsiki (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Huhu!



Markusretz schrieb:


> Wie kann dies nun sein?



Du hast eine heimliche Verehrerin, die einen Server- o. Workstationpark besitzt und dich "heimlich" pusht. 


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Nimsiki schrieb:


> Du hast eine heimliche Verehrerin, die einen Server- o. Workstationpark besitzt und dich "heimlich" pusht.



das glaube ich auch^^

Nur eins weiß ich, ChuckNorris ist es nicht.... 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=5554


----------



## Nimsiki (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Huhu!



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Nur eins weiß ich, ChuckNorris ist es nicht....



Muoahahaha... 
Du... du... Bööööser du! 


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Metty79 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Markusretz schrieb:


> Wie kann dies nun sein?
> Gruß Markus




Vielleicht weil man so einen unglaublich kreativen und einzigartigen Namen wie Markus verwendet ohne vorhermal in die Stats zu schauen, wie oft es den schon gibt... aber das wäre nur meine Vermutung. Du könntest Dich ja stattdessen Schnurzelbum nennen


----------



## Schnurzelbum (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ich glaube kaum das irgendjemand dazu bereit ist mich zu unterstützen


----------



## Secondfly (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

So, habe mich dann auch mal unauffällig ins Team gemogelt!^^


----------



## d00mfreak (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Jo, ich werd heute auch mal wieder ne WU abgeben. Da der PC atm eh die ganze Zeit läuft, kann ich auch falten. PCGH will ja in die Top Hundert


----------



## DerSitzRiese (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Top!!!

kommt deine Stats-Sig noch?


----------



## toony1981 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Markusretz schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch, denke mal so rund 2 Wochen dabei.
> Was mich allerdings stark verwundert ist die sache, dass ich seit dem ich das erste mal die PCGH Team Statistik Seite aufgerufen hab schon auf den 28sten Platz bin, und mich da auch immer noch aufhalte.
> Wenn ich mir die Punkte anschaue, wie diese steigen, müsste ich schon viel länger dabei sein. Laut dieser Statistikseite habe ich auch schon 89 WU's geschafft. Tatsächlich habe ich allerdings erst 9 oder 10 geschafft.
> 
> ...




Vieleicht sollte man der Folding Gruppe mal mitteilen, 
das es da offentsichtlich einen Bug gibt.

Was wäre, wenn ich mich nun wie der Top1 benutzer nennen würde und PCGH Team beitrete? kommen alle WUs und Punkte dann auch ins PCGH Team?
Daran mag ich garnicht denken, wenn das funktionieren würde


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

ich denke dann würden nur die  Punkte die du neu erfaltest dem "neuem" Team (PCGH) zugeschrieben. Man kann keine Punkte mitnehmen aus anderen Teams.
Würde also nix bringen, außer das sich der "Top1 Benutzer" freut.


----------



## Metty79 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Wie schon weiter oben erwähnt, es liegt am gleichen Namen. In den 6er clients ist ja die Möglichkeit mit den Passkeys schon integriert, wenn sich das erstmal ordentlich durchsetzt und vielleicht Voraussetzung wird, dann dürfte sowas auch nicht mehr passieren.


----------



## Secondfly (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hy,

ich habe mal kurz 3 Fragen zum Thema.

1. Ich musste das Betriebssystem wechseln, von Vista zurück auf XP. Nun ist mir aufgefallen das eine WU bei Vista 5000 Frames umfasst und bei XP nur 2000 Frames. Warum das denn?
2. Jemand hat hier gepostet das das Falten von einem Prozent bis etwa 10 Minuten dauern kann, sind mit Prozent die Frames gemeint? Denn 1 Frame dauert bei mir je nach Auslastung zwischen 58 Sekunden und 1 Minute und 3 Sekunden!?
3. Ich habe den englischen Client welcher mir allerdings nicht ermöglicht ihn beim Zocken im Hintergrund laufen zulassen. Bisher nur unter BF2 festgestellt, werde ich immer wieder zurück auf den Desktop geworfen so das ich den Client schließen muss um daddeln zu können. Was kann ich tun?

Grüße, Secondfly


----------



## Metty79 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Secondfly schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> ich habe mal kurz 3 Fragen zum Thema.
> 
> ...



Also:

1. Das hat nix mit dem Betriebssystem zu tun. Verschiedene Projekte haben unterschiedlich viele Frames. Es gibt welche mit 2000 oder 5000, aber auch mit 100 oder 250. Das ist ganz normal.

2. Normalerweise ist damit wirklich 1% gemeint. Also von 5000 Frames dann 50. Der FahMon zeigt das auch immer so an. Es gibt aber auch da keine festgelegten Regeln wie lange das dauert und hängt immer vom Projekt ab. Bei mir gabs welche die haben nur 4 Minuten pro % gebraucht, andere 15.

3. Das kommt bei dem Grafischen Client leider vor. Nutze am besten den text-only console client oder auch nononsense client wie er oft genannt wird. Am besten auch die neueste Beta.

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download


----------



## Secondfly (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ah okay, Danke. Habe jetzt den Client welcher nur per Konsole arbeitet. Nur weiß ich jetzt eben nicht ob sich da noch etwas tut, ist der letzte Eintrag bei mir: Extra SSE boost OK. Tut der nun schon etwas oder nicht weil irgendwie ist hier nix zusehen!^^


----------



## EGThunder (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Das passt so schon... das heißt er arbeitet. Dauert aber auch etwas länger bis etwas passiert. Kommt auf die CPU an.

EG


----------



## d00mfreak (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Doch, der müsste eigentlich arbeiten. Ein Prozent benötigt bei mir ca 14 Minuten (bei dir müsste es je nach Prozessor schneller oder langsamer gehen), deshalb dauert es immer n bissl, bis weiteres im Fenster auftaucht...

Edit: Heute wird wohl die 5 Millionen-Grenze geknackt werden


----------



## EGThunder (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Sehr schick, von mir gibt es heute auch noch Punkte, bin bei 88%. 

EG


----------



## Secondfly (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Okay...ich Danke euch...hat sich so eben etwas getan! 1%^^ (von 39 auf 40)


----------



## Lubi7 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hi,
bin neu hier und seit 6 tagen fleißig am falten. Jetzt hab gelesen das die ATI GPUx 19xx (habe: x1950gt 512MB) meinen Intel e4300 1800@2400 (Win XP) ziemlich alt ausehen läßt was die den speed angeh.
Möchte gerne wissen ob ich gleichzeitig die CPU und GPU rechnen lassen kann oder nur eines davon. Wenn beides geht wie kann ich das machen....extra software runterladen?
Bitte um links....und wenns kopliziert ist um genaue anleitung oder link auf diese......DANKE......faltig forever


----------



## Klafert (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

man kann beides allerdings ist der gqpu client nicht so effektiv wie der normale client


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Lubi7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin neu hier und seit 6 tagen fleißig am falten. Jetzt hab gelesen das die ATI GPUx 19xx (habe: x1950gt 512MB) meinen Intel e4300 1800@2400 (Win XP) ziemlich alt ausehen läßt was die den speed angeh.
> Möchte gerne wissen ob ich gleichzeitig die CPU und GPU rechnen lassen kann oder nur eines davon. Wenn beides geht wie kann ich das machen....extra software runterladen?
> Bitte um links....und wenns kopliziert ist um genaue anleitung oder link auf diese......DANKE......faltig forever




willkommen im Club 

links findest du auf der ersten seite #1 (nimm die englischen beta clients)


----------



## Lubi7 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

@Klafert
hab auch gelesen, in foren die ein halbes Jahr alt sind. Iat das auch jetzt immer noch so?
Kann man es einstellen das die GPU mit 50% rechnet, wegen Lärm und Temperatur. Wenn nicht und es langsamer ist als ein core2duo, dann lass ich es lieber.

@DerSitzRiese
habs runtergeladen. Bei der installation Username eingegeben teamnummer auch ber was soll ich beim Passkey eingeben?

Danke


----------



## toony1981 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hey, wir haben die 5.000.000 Grenze überschritten!

Ich nähere mich langsam auch den Top 100!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Lubi7 schrieb:


> @Klafert
> hab auch gelesen, in foren die ein halbes Jahr alt sind. Iat das auch jetzt immer noch so?
> Kann man es einstellen das die GPU mit 50% rechnet, wegen Lärm und Temperatur. Wenn nicht und es langsamer ist als ein core2duo, dann lass ich es lieber.
> 
> ...



der Username und das passwort sind die des Windows Logins. wenn du keinen haste dann musst du einen einrichten.

siehe auch mal #134 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=82&page=14


----------



## StellaNor (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



toony1981 schrieb:


> Hey, wir haben die 5.000.000 Grenze überschritten!
> 
> Ich nähere mich langsam auch den Top 100!



Go Go Go


----------



## Metty79 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Genau... auf in die Top 100 (am besten bevor meine neue GraKa da ist, denn dann wirds wohl etwas weniger mit falten)


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ahh klasse,

Das sich Spiele unwillkürlich minimieren, hatte ich bisher immer auch. Danke für den Hinweis, Riese


----------



## costar (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hoi.
bin seit heute mal mit am falten. war gar nicht so einfach 
nun hoffe ich, dass mein x2 4200 amd euch ab und zu gut unterstützt.
auf denn der cos

achso, meine cpu auslastung ist max bei 52%, da muss doch noch ein bissl mehr gehen, oder?

ich sehe gerade WU beendet in 20 Tagen - solange kann ich doch mein pc nicht anlassen, oder saved er das projekt - oha


----------



## Metty79 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ja, der speichert das auch. Wenn Du 100% Auslastung bei ner Dualcore CPU haben willst, musst Du zwei clients laufen lassen. Das geht aber nur mit den text-only clients.



> Wie starte ich mehrere Kopien von F@H zur Auslastung von Mehrkern-CPUs?
> Zuerst kopiert man die heruntergeladene Anwendung (FAH504-Console.exe) (oder FAH600-Console.exe für die aktuelle Beta-Version) in zwei unterschiedliche Ordner. (z.B. FAH1 und FAH2)
> Zur Konfiguration startet man die Anwedung mit angehängten -configonly (z.B. C:\\Programme\\Folding@Home\\FAH1\\FAH504-Console.exe -configonly)
> Dabei ist entscheidend das man dem Client im ersten Ordner die Machine-ID 1 gibt und der Client im zweiten Ordner 2 erhält. Um die Clients dann sicher unabhängig voneinander zu starten verwendet man weiters eine -local Erweiterung. z.B. so: C:\\Programme\Folding@Home\FAH1\FAH504-Console.exe -local
> ...


----------



## toony1981 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Speichern tut er das. Aber immer das Programm beenden, sonst kann es sein, dass er wieder von Vorne anfängt: z.B. bei Computerabsturz.
Daher hab ich "checkpoint=3" eingestellt = Automatisches Speichern alle 3 Minuten!


----------



## benjasso (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ich bin jetzt schon länger mit falten dabei und nun auch hier im Forum aktiv. Ich denke ich habe es nur überlesen, da das meiste überflogen, wollte trotzdem nochmal nachfragen, was für meinen C2D E6750@2,66GHz besser ist, der SMP-Client oder 2 Consolen-Clients? Mein PC läuft ca 8h am Tage, reicht das für die Deadlines des SMP?

Grüße
benjasso


----------



## EGThunder (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Boah ich könnt gerade Wände hochgehen!

[22:43:22] Completed 500000 out of 500000 steps (100 percent)
[22:43:22] Writing final coordinates.
[22:43:22] Past main M.D. loop
[22:43:22] Will end MPI now
[22:44:22] 
[22:44:22] Finished Work Unit:
[22:44:22] - Reading up to 3720000 from "work/wudata_00.arc": Read 3720000
[22:44:22] - Reading up to 1774796 from "work/wudata_00.xtc": Read 1774796
[22:44:22] goefile size: 0
[22:44:22] logfile size: 25503
[22:44:22] Leaving Run
[22:44:27] - Writing 5524699 bytes of core data to disk...
[22:44:27] ... Done.
[22:44:27] - Failed to delete work/wudata_00.sas
[22:44:27] - Failed to delete work/wudata_00.goe
[22:44:27] Warning: check for stray files
[22:44:27] - Shutting down core
[22:46:27] 
[22:46:27] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[22:46:27] 
[22:46:27] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[22:46:31] CoreStatus = 7B (123)
[22:46:31] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0x7b
[22:46:31] Deleting current work unit & continuing...
[22:48:35] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[22:48:35] + Attempting to get work packet
[22:48:35] - Connecting to assignment server
[22:48:36] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.64).
[22:48:36] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[22:48:36] Loaded queue successfully.
[22:49:16] + Closed connections

Das nenn ich jetzt mal richtig fies!!! 

EG

Edit: Knapp 14h für nichts...


----------



## SilentKilla (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Uuuups, das nenn ich mal Pech gehabt 

Mir sind aber auch schon diverse Dinger passiert. Core beendet, weil ich mal runterfahren musste. Hochgefahren SPM-Client gestartet und anstatt am letzten Ergebnis anzuknüpfen, hat er von vorn begonnen.
Zum Glück waren da erst 10% erledigt. 

Gruß
SilentKilla


----------



## EGThunder (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

So die Top 10 sind erreicht. *freu* Ab jetzt wird es richtig schwer einen Rang weiter aufzusteigen. 

EG


----------



## StellaNor (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Super  Gratulation !


----------



## EGThunder (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Dankeee. 

War auch schweißtreibend genug. *g* Dafür läuft der PC aber auch rund um die Uhr und das nun seit über 8 Tagen ohne Neustart.  XP lässt grüßen. 

EG


----------



## STSLeon (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hi, 

bin jetzt auch neu dabei. Den GPU Clienten gibt es imo nur für X19XX Serie oder? Bin nämlich grade auf eine 3870 umgestiegen und es wäre schön wenn es da auch einen Clienten geben würde. Na ja man sieht sich beim falten


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Den GPU Client gibt's meines Erachtens nach bisher auch nur für die X 19xx Reihe. Da die Nutzung laut vielen Vorschreibern hier im Thread nicht lohnend ist, wird die Nutzung der anderen Clients (SMP, Single-Core usw.) geraten.


----------



## Metty79 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



EGThunder schrieb:


> Dankeee.
> 
> War auch schweißtreibend genug. *g* Dafür läuft der PC aber auch rund um die Uhr und das nun seit über 8 Tagen ohne Neustart.  XP lässt grüßen.
> 
> EG




So im Winter kann ne kleine Zusatzheizung ja nicht schaden


----------



## SilentKilla (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ich wünsche allen Mitgliedern ein frohes neues Jahr.

Und hier die erste Kuriosität des Jahreswechsels:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MFG
SilentKilla


----------



## EGThunder (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Viel Heizung ist da aber nicht vorhanden mit 51°C.  Knapp 11 Tage lief der PC ohne Neustart, danach wollte Norton umbedingt einen haben.

Ich kann das Bild leider nicht sehen, SilentKilla.

EG


----------



## SilentKilla (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Uh, komisch.

Damit müsste es funktionieren: http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/3s34-j-jpg.html

MFG
SilentKilla

PS: Ich hab dich bald eingeholt


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

hört auf diese externen Bilderhochladseiten zu benutzten. Die hier eingebaute ist schneller und komfortabler.


----------



## EGThunder (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Kein Wunder, du hast ja auch nen Quad-Core und dazu auch mehr CPU-Takt. 

Im Moment hab ich Folding@home sowieso nicht mehr 24h am Tag laufen. Zumal ich auch mehrere Tage nicht da war/bin und da läuft die Kiste nicht.

EG


----------



## Wannseesprinter (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Vorhin war die Seite der Stanford Uni. platt. In diesem Fall werden ja mittlerweile Ausweichlinks zum Betrachten der Plätze angeboten. Ich nahm den Link einer OC-Seite, musste aber mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass wir auf dieser nicht mal unter den Top 400 gelistet waren; sprich gar nicht.

Kommt das bei solchen "externen" Seiten vor, dass diese nicht so oft aktualisiert werden, wie die der Stanford University?


----------



## Lubi7 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Zum Thema Heizen: Da ich 2 wochen weg war, war mein PC aus (total). Habe auch nie (fast) PC an wenn ich weg bin. Trotzdem ist er ca. 8h am tag eingeschaltet. Mein Rechner zieht 100w (E4300@2,4Ghz), wenn folding mitläuft (aus einem der beiden core) sind es 12w mehr. Auf die 12W mehr kommt es bei mir nicht an wnn er sowieso an ist, aber 112w "nur" wegen folding ist mir einfach zu viel.
P.S.: Mit welchen Mönster Ding faltet bitteschön, der Erstplazierte (In unseren Team) Schnurzelbum, das er auf diese Werte kommt (arbeitet bei Siemens und hat folding auf 1000 rechnern installiert  ) ???


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ich schätze mal, ein Client auf auf dem Rechner des Vaters, dann der Schwiegermutter und am Ende noch auf seinem eigenen.

Von wen ich gesponsert werde, wollt ihr gar nicht wissen


----------



## SilentKilla (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Nochmal zum Thema Heizung:

mein Rechner läuft 24/7. In einer Testphase von über 1 Woche lief mein Q6600 mit 3,6GHz bei 1,5V (BIOS). Da die Heizung in meiner Bude binär arbeitet ist es mir zu warm, wenn sie auf "1" ist  . Trotz Heizung auf "0" war es jedoch angenehm.
Leider waren 3,6GHz auf Dauer net stabil und ich musste heruntertakten. Die Spannung war nun wieder auf Standardwerte. Ein Tag später wurde es komischerweise kalt auf meiner Bude. Obwohl sich die Temps. draußen kaum geändert haben.

Kann zwar alles nur Einbildung sein, aber den Heizfaktor PC sollte man nicht unterschätzen. 

MFG
SilentKilla


----------



## EGThunder (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Folding@home ist nen schöner Prüfstand für die CPU, bei mir konnte ich die Spannung von 1,400V auf 1,350V senken ohne das Folding@home darauf negativ reagiert hat. Freut mich denn so läuft die Kiste kühler.

Im Moment bin ich auch wieder ganz gut dabei. 

EG


----------



## SilentKilla (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch. *

Das F@H-Team PC Games Hardware hat es laut www.extremeoverclocking.com unter die Top 200 geschafft.

Respekt weiter so


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Yeah, und Du bist der Aufsteiger der Woche 

Geile Kiste, ich mach gleich ne News auf der Main


----------



## tHe DrAgOn (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

hi all

ich hab mir vor n paar minuten auch das aktuelle f@h geholt und gleich gestartet.. natürlich im pcgh team  dauert aber echt damn lang bis so ne wu fertig wird.. wenn dann meine 2te graka hoffentlich bald kommt schmeiß ich mir den multi-gpu client aufn rechner.. dann gehts hoffentlich flotter als mitn "normalen"..

Edit: f@h pfuscht selbst wenns pausiert ist bei cs:s rein.. also muss ichs immer schließen.. so kann ich immer von vorne anfangen -.- und 24/7 kann ich den pc auch ned laufen lassen.. entweder ich wart bis die 2te graka da is dass ich dann den multi-gpu client laufen lassen kann (vl. macht der keine probs) oder wenn ich meinen laptop wieder hab dass es da drauf läuft (übers netzwerk)..
so long.. haut rein

MfG


----------



## Dementia (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

ich hab mich jetz auch mal einstieg ins forum an das projekt angeschlossen 
es ist ja für eine gute sache


----------



## cane87 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hi,

ich bin auch schon länger im PCGH-Team . Stehe im Moment kurz davor meinen alten 3800+ X2 @ 2,6 GHz gegen einen schönen q6600 auszutauschen.  Mal gucken was mit dem so mit dem SMP-Möglich ist. Im moment dümpel ich noch mit ca. 900PPD rum . Hoffe das ändert sich bald.

weiterhin frohes falten 

Gruß Cane


----------



## SilentKilla (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



cane87 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin auch schon länger im PCGH-Team . Stehe im Moment kurz davor meinen alten 3800+ X2 @ 2,6 GHz gegen einen schönen q6600 auszutauschen.  Mal gucken was mit dem so mit dem SMP-Möglich ist. Im moment dümpel ich noch mit ca. 900PPD rum . Hoffe das ändert sich bald.
> 
> ...



Mit dem Q6600 @ 3,6GHz schaffste über 2700PPD 

Weiterhin fröhliches Falten...

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## cane87 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Mit dem Q6600 @ 3,6GHz schaffste über 2700PPD
> 
> Weiterhin fröhliches Falten...
> 
> ...



Mal hoffen, dass er auch die 3,6GHz mit macht. Gekühlt werden soller von einem Scythe Mugen. Hauptplatine ist en MSI P35 NEO2 FR. Hoffe, dass er FSB400 mit 9er Multi und 1:1 Teiler mitmacht ( 2x1GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800 CL4). Wieviel vCore gibt du denn deinem und wieviel ist beim C2Q die schmerzgrenze. Wie gesagt. komme aus dem AMD Lager und kenne mich mit Intels nicht soooo gut aus. Mein letzer Intel warn P3 1GHz 

Gruß Cane


----------



## tHe DrAgOn (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

hi leutz!

hab jetzt mit meiner 2ten garka den multi-gpu client laufen.. der lastet mein system gut aus xD

wo kann ich eigentlich nachschaun wieviel ich schon geschafft hab? der client der bei mir läuft hat leider nur die "dos-optik"

MfG


----------



## redfalcon (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Kurze Frage: Ich rechne mit dem neusten (GUI-) Beta Client, und unter "Frames completed", steht "0/1500" und "timing estimated 7/1500 (estimate)". Heisst das jetzt, dass schon 7 Frames fertig sind? Oder warum steht da dann 0/1500?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



cane87 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin auch schon länger im PCGH-Team . Stehe im Moment kurz davor meinen alten 3800+ X2 @ 2,6 GHz gegen einen schönen q6600 auszutauschen.  Mal gucken was mit dem so mit dem SMP-Möglich ist. Im moment dümpel ich noch mit ca. 900PPD rum . Hoffe das ändert sich bald.
> 
> ...



Den Unterschied wirst Du merken, versprochen 

Mein Drittrechner mit X2 3800+ hat ca. 700 PPDs geschafft. Jetzt rechnet da ein Q2Q6600 @ 3 GHz...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



tHe DrAgOn schrieb:


> hi leutz!
> 
> hab jetzt mit meiner 2ten garka den multi-gpu client laufen.. der lastet mein system gut aus xD
> 
> ...




Um auch No-Nonsense-Clients im Auge zu behalten, wenn sie als Dienst im Hintergrund laufen, ist FahMon zu empfehlen.
- Downloadseite FahMon


----------



## tHe DrAgOn (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

hab ich mir gleich gezogen^^

Danke Thilo

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Nix zu danken, steht aber alles im ersten Posting


----------



## Bethsoftfan (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hallo,

Ging erst nicht, hab es dann "in die Ecke geworfen".

Nun mal die neue Beta gesaugt und los gehts!
WU End : 23:24 Wed 20 Feb 08
31d:05h:50min:03s

Naja noch hab ich nen XP 2400+!

Bald Phenom

Achso, super Initiative!


----------



## EGThunder (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

So muss das sein, immer mehr Member damit wir die Top100 knacken.  Wenn bald noch mehr Quad-Core CPU's kommen, sehe ich bald alt aus mit meinem C2D. *g*

EG


----------



## cane87 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Den Unterschied wirst Du merken, versprochen
> 
> Mein Drittrechner mit X2 3800+ hat ca. 700 PPDs geschafft. Jetzt rechnet da ein Q2Q6600 @ 3 GHz...




Hi,

wie man in meiner Sig sehen kann, ist es vollbracht. Falte jetzt auch mit nem Quad mit.

PPD vorher: ca. 900

PPD jetzt :  2700-2800 

Lasse ihn im Moment mit 3,2 GHz mit nem 400er FSB laufen. Muss mich ja erst mal an Intel gewöhnen. nach oben ist aber noch ein bisschen luft .

Jetzt noch ein paar mehr Quads im Team und Platz 100 wir kommen !!!


----------



## SilentKilla (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Sieht ganz gut aus.

Schließlich überholt uns bei momentaner Rechenleistung die "Pleasuredome Community" nicht mehr. 

Weiter so.

Gruß
SilentKilla


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Bin jetzt auch mit dabei! hab mir fahmon 2.3.1 und F@H Working gezogen glaub bin jetzt auch ihm team rechnen tut er was aber nur 26% auslastung des Quad was muss ich noch machen??


----------



## McZonk (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ich vermute du nutzt nur den normalen Windowsclient?

Es gibt auf der DL Seite auch einen SMP Client, der alle 4 Kerne voll auslasten kann. Nachteil sind kürzere Deadlines für die WUs. Wenn dein PC ca. 12Std am Tag rechnet, sollte sich der SMP eher lohnen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch mit dabei! hab mir fahmon 2.3.1 und F@H Working gezogen glaub bin jetzt auch ihm team rechnen tut er was aber nur 26% auslastung des Quad was muss ich noch machen??



die Frage hatten wir jetzt schon gefühlte 12 mal 
Aber egal. Willkommen im Team. Lese dir hier alles durch, bidde.

@Topic: 
Du kannst auch mehrere von den normalen Clients parallel laufen lassen.  Nimm immer die aktuellen Beta Clients, die sind schneller. Und nimm die "text-only console" Versionen. 6.00 beta1 benutze ich 2 mal. 

Der SMP ist aber am schnellsten (siehe Zonk)


Und nicht vergessen die Stats in die Sig einzubinden


----------



## McZonk (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

So, bei mir rechnen jetzt auch mal probeweise 4x3.6GHz  . Aber das dauert echt ewig bis ne WU abgeschlossen ist


----------



## SilentKilla (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



McZonk schrieb:


> So, bei mir rechnen jetzt auch mal probeweise 4x3.6GHz  . Aber das dauert echt ewig bis ne WU abgeschlossen ist



Bei 3,6GHz sind 15h realistisch.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## McZonk (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Wie unterbreche ich eine WU, oder muss ich sie tatsächlich an einem Stück rechnen?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



McZonk schrieb:


> Wie unterbreche ich eine WU, oder muss ich sie tatsächlich an einem Stück rechnen?




strg+c zum schließen des Fensters.

normalerweise macht er alle 15 min (je nach dem wie du es eingestellt hast) eine Sicherung. 
Ich habe auf alle 5 min gestellt.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

So sieht's momentan bei mir aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Fenster ist ständig in der Taskleiste. Lässt es sich irgendwie links neben der Windows-Uhr als Task einbinden? So muss ich nämlich befürchten, dass ich es aus Versehen schließe.


----------



## SilentKilla (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> So sieht's momentan bei mir aus:
> Dieses Fenster ist ständig in der Taskleiste. Lässt es sich irgendwie links neben der Windows-Uhr als Task einbinden? So muss ich nämlich befürchten, dass ich es aus Versehen schließe.



Ich befürchte das geht nicht. Nur die "normalen" (nicht SMP) Clients minimieren in die Leiste neben der Uhr.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## schneiderbernd (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

So hab das Ding jetzt auch mal angeschmissen,bin mal gespannt wie sich mein QX9650 schlägt!


----------



## SilentKilla (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hallo,

ich hab jetzt schon ne Weile den SMP Client und erst in den letzten 4 Tagen kamen andere WUs ins Haus als nur die, die 1760 Punkte gebracht haben. Is voll komisch, dass das jetzt erst passiert.

Ist das bei euch auch so?

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## EGThunder (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Also ich bekomme für jede WU 1760 Punkte, mehr kann ich auch gar nicht bekommen, da ich nur nen C2D habe. 

EG


----------



## SilentKilla (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



EGThunder schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme für jede WU 1760 Punkte, mehr kann ich auch gar nicht bekommen, da ich nur nen C2D habe.
> 
> EG



Die Punktzahl pro WU hat nichts mit deinem System zu tun. Je nach Projekt gibt es unterschiedlich hohe Punktzahlen. Der einzige Unterschied ist nur, dass die Projekte unterschiedlich schnell abgearbeitet werden.

Mich wundert es nur, dass es erst jetzt vermehrt auftritt bei mir, dass ich Projekte mit Credits ungleich 1760 Punkten bekomme.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hallo,

das ist bei mir auch so.
Im Moment habe ich eine WU, die 2539 Punkte bringt.
(und auch entsprechend länger dauert)

Greetings
Ratzinger_Sepp


----------



## EGThunder (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Also ich bekomm wirklich immer 1760 Punkte, siehe auch hier: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=272243

EG


----------



## SilentKilla (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ich habe momentan auch die WU mit 2539 Punkten. Diese hat 20.000.000 Schritte und ich benötige ca. 12min für eine. Meine Rechner schafft damit knapp 3000 PPD.

@EG
Das ist dann Zufall, dass dein Rechner genau 24h für eine WU braucht. 

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## EGThunder (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Stimmt schon, aber wenn ich sehe was andere für Punkte machen, komm ich mir langsam richtig klein vor mit meinen 1760 Punkten.

EG


----------



## SilentKilla (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



EGThunder schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, aber wenn ich sehe was andere für Punkte machen, komm ich mir langsam richtig klein vor mit meinen 1760 Punkten.
> 
> EG



Hehe, dann frag doch nen Kumpel, ob er unter deinem Namen mitmacht 

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## EGThunder (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Mhh... immer diese Cheater. 

Ich denk mir Hauptsache man ist dabei, wobei ich meinen Platz 10 ungern hergebe. *g* Hab ja lang genug gekämpft dafür und bin auch schon entsprechend lang dabei.

EG


----------



## Bethsoftfan (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hallo,


Irgentwie macht mein Client mitm XP 2400+ inerhalb von 4min

1% fertig falten (von 4800000 out of 5000000 <96>
                       auf 4850000 out of 5000000 <97>)


geht das denn? sonn oller PC?

Edit : ok warn Scherz, angefangener Prozent!
        jetzt hab ich 1% innerhalb von 21min!

 btw : Gartenzwerx, jetzt bisse fällig!
   die anderen übriges auch, mit 165 P, nächste WU in 38min

12:45 : noch 9 min!


----------



## Maeyae (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Bin jetzt auch wieder aktiv mit meinem overclocked c2d. gogo fold them all!


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hallo,

Gratulation an Schnurzelbum zur "1. Million" 

Hut ab! 

Ratzinger_Sepp


----------



## Mitch (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

wenn ich mir die tabelle anschaue und der typ auf platz 1 fast 500mio punkte hat und scheinbar eine ps3 benutzt, also die ps3 exorbitant mehr leistung in bezug auf die berechnungen hat, stellt sich mir die frage, ob nicht jeder von uns 5 spendet, davon ein dutzend ps3 gekauft werden und diese in der redaktion aufgestellt werden.
wie auch immer. ich bin dabei.


----------



## Downnine (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

So bin auch mit 2 Kernen dabei.

Hoffe habe auch alles richtig gemacht, bis jetzt tut sich noch nicht viel.
Hmm, mal abwarten, Status ist Working. 



Gruß Down


----------



## John117 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

ich bin auch seit ein paar wochen dabei

das bin ich: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=305681

das ist die maschine: http://www.sysprofile.de/id49276

und die statistik gefällt mir am besten: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=1&t=70335
da bin ich nämlich zur Zeit auf Platz 5 

PS: Gratuliere Schnurzelbum zur ersten Million


----------



## Thronfolger (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Servus zusammen!
Nutze eigentlich den 5.91 Beta 2 Clienten. wollte aber mal den 6.01 Beta 2 ausprobieren. Nutzt der auch zwei Kerne, ist der besser oder nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Willkommen an alle neuen im Team. Willkommen zurück an alle, die nun weitercrunchen!!!


----------



## Tomdog (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hallo alle,
ich werd jetzt auch weng mitmachen. Ich weiß mit dem E2160 hier auf der Arbeit werde ich keine Bäume ausreißen, aber Kleinvieh macht bekanntlich auch Mist. Also keine Auslachanfälle 

Werd versuchen die verschiedenen Faltprogramme SMP Konsole durchzutesten um die perfekte Kombination mit Arbeits- und Privat-PC hinzubekommen. Hab mich hier auch durchgelesen und soweit scheint alles zu funktionieren.

Fröhliches Falten

Tomdog


----------



## DerSitzRiese (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Thronfolger schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> Nutze eigentlich den 5.91 Beta 2 Clienten. wollte aber mal den 6.01 Beta 2 ausprobieren. Nutzt der auch zwei Kerne, ist der besser oder nicht?



der ist besser, nutzt aber weiter hin nur einen kern. als zwei von diesen nehmen oder den smp client benutzten.


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

taja ich wollte nur was wissen bezüglich dem smp client..wie ist das: 
habe install.bat ausgeführt. dann fah.exe gestartet und nu? wo ist mein name und meine Teamnummer, wo kann ich das eingeben.im dateiname unter eigenschaften? und was müsste ich eingeben...und kann es sein das irgendwas nicht exakt läut..kann nicht sein das er 13minuten für ein frame braucht...da kann ich ja rechnen bis ich wieder bunt bin..
alles ok habe fahmon installiert und alles soweit rausbekomm...jipjip auf auf


----------



## Tomdog (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hey ihrs,
wollt mal fragen was es auf sich hat wenn fahmon überhaupt keine Daten vom Projekt hat, da steht ueberall N\A, (ja ich habe download new project geklickt ) weil das is bei mir grad der fall. Irgendwo hab ich gelesen dass dann das Projekt net auf den Stanford Servern gelistet ist, aber des kann doch net sein, dass die net selber wissen was grad berechnet wird.

Ich hoffe ihr koennt mir helfen.

Gruss


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

garde in diesem Moment kann ich dir ne antwort geben..
fahmon misst die zeit (da wo bei dir N/A Steht) zum ende und zwar alle 50 Frames und gibt dann eine Prognose für das ende ab, bei mir hat es gerade gewechselt von 100 zu 101 deswegen weiss ich das jetzt...
juhu und meine Frames brauchen für dieses Molekühl nur 23 Sekunden...das kann ja nur noch 24h dauern...

ich will auch den code für die html/statistik unten ham, habe wo hast du die her?


----------



## darkniz (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> ich will auch den code für die html/statistik unten ham, habe wo hast du die her?


 
Hier gibt es die Anleitung für die Statistik in der Signatur.


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



darkniz schrieb:


> Hier gibt es die Anleitung für die Statistik in der Signatur.


  danke!

mir lässt das thema smp client keine ruhe ist es für mich als athlon xp 3200+ besitzer sinnvoll diesen zu nutzen? oder soll ich lieber beim normalen fah bleiben..? wenn ja wo gibt es eine detailierte deutsche anleitung im netz mit befehenl und soweiter...da ich bei dem ding nur bis zum ende der einstellungen der install.bat komme dann öffne ich danach brav die fah.exe und? es passiert nix ausser das diese datei namens smpd.exe im sytem hängt und nix macht..quasi 0% nix kein cmd fenster keine meldunge..garnix.


----------



## darkniz (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> mir lässt das thema smp client keine ruhe ist es für mich als athlon xp 3200+ besitzer sinnvoll diesen zu nutzen? oder soll ich lieber beim normalen fah bleiben..? wenn ja wo gibt es eine detailierte deutsche anleitung im netz mit befehenl und soweiter...da ich bei dem ding nur bis zum ende der einstellungen der install.bat komme dann öffne ich danach brav die fah.exe und? es passiert nix ausser das diese datei namens smpd.exe im sytem hängt und nix macht..quasi 0% nix kein cmd fenster keine meldunge..garnix.


 
Der SMP-Client lohnt sich bei dir nicht, da er für Mehrkern-Prozessoren ist. Ich habe 2x den normalen Client laufen, da ich mit meinem Prozessor über 2 Tage brauche, bis eine SMP-WU gerechnet ist. Und da der PC nicht den ganzen Tag läuft und die Deadlines sehr kurz sind ~ 4 Tage, lohnt es sich auch für mich nicht, den SMP-Client zu nutzen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> taja ich wollte nur was wissen bezüglich dem smp client..wie ist das:
> habe install.bat ausgeführt. dann fah.exe gestartet und nu? wo ist mein name und meine Teamnummer, wo kann ich das eingeben.im dateiname unter eigenschaften? und was müsste ich eingeben...und kann es sein das irgendwas nicht exakt läut..kann nicht sein das er 13minuten für ein frame braucht...da kann ich ja rechnen bis ich wieder bunt bin..
> alles ok habe fahmon installiert und alles soweit rausbekomm...jipjip auf auf




die daten zu dem team und so weiter sollte er dich nach dem start der install.bat abfragen.


----------



## Tomdog (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Huiuiui
hab grad ma in die Overtake-Statistiken geschaut. Des dauert ja ewig bis wir in den Top 100 sind. Da braeuchten wir noch echt mal gut verstaerkung. Wo ichs grad wieder feststell: Warum is meine Tastatur wenn ich hier nen Beitrag schreib auf Englisch eingestellt. Nervt schon n bisschen 

Ich waer dafuer ne PS3 Farm zu mieten 

Gruss


----------



## darkniz (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> mir lässt das thema smp client keine ruhe ist es für mich als athlon xp 3200+ besitzer sinnvoll diesen zu nutzen? oder soll ich lieber beim normalen fah bleiben..? wenn ja wo gibt es eine detailierte deutsche anleitung im netz mit befehenl und soweiter...da ich bei dem ding nur bis zum ende der einstellungen der install.bat komme dann öffne ich danach brav die fah.exe und? es passiert nix ausser das diese datei namens smpd.exe im sytem hängt und nix macht..quasi 0% nix kein cmd fenster keine meldunge..garnix.


Hast du Microsoft NET-Framework installiert? Ich habe es gerade bei meinem alten AMD Sempron ausprobiert und da läuft es ganz normal, also am Singlecore Prozessor liegt es nicht.


----------



## benjasso (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> mir lässt das thema smp client keine ruhe ist es für mich als athlon xp 3200+ besitzer sinnvoll diesen zu nutzen? oder soll ich lieber beim normalen fah bleiben..? wenn ja wo gibt es eine detailierte deutsche anleitung im netz mit befehenl und soweiter...da ich bei dem ding nur bis zum ende der einstellungen der install.bat komme dann öffne ich danach brav die fah.exe und? es passiert nix ausser das diese datei namens smpd.exe im sytem hängt und nix macht..quasi 0% nix kein cmd fenster keine meldunge..garnix.


Kann es sein, dass du den schon länger runtergeladen hast? Die alten Versionen sind kürzlich abgelaufen, da war das bei mir auch so. Falls ja mal ne neue probieren.


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

hab ich gestern runter geladen...ich lass jetzt den normalen laufen...net Frame habe ich natürlich installiert...


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

soo sieht es aus:


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> soo sieht es aus:




wie du ja lesen kannst fehlt dir der zweite kern.

also nimm den "normalen" Client:

*Windows: V6 beta clients*  Windows NT/2000/XP/Vista text-only console (with built-in Windows-service-install option)       6.01 beta2


----------



## EGThunder (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Da mein großer PC im Moment nicht geht, da die Grafikkarte fehlt, rechnet im Moment mein Notebook mit. Ist zwar nur ein Pentium M mit 1,5GHz aber immerhin besser als gar nichts. 

EG


----------



## Tomdog (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hey Thunder,
wieviel Punkte macht denn dein Notebook? Hab nämlich Testweise mein Notebook mal rangehängt (Turion 2,2Ghz SingleCore) aber der hat erschreckend wenig Punkte gemacht. Irgendwas um die 110 PPD, kann natürlich sein, dass des an der komischen WU lag. Des war eine auf die es nur 135 Punkte gab. Hab die neueste Beta des Consolen Clienten benutzt.

Gruß


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

danke @derSitzRiese...nehme jetzt den.Client..der geht auch! mal gucken wie es dann mit den Punkten aussieht.hoffe da springen nen paar mehr raus....rühre immer noch an der 5000er/Frame rum seit zwei Tagen..mit Unterbrechung...


----------



## EGThunder (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Wieviel Punkte das macht kann ich Dir nicht sagen, meine Mum meinte heute Mittag dem guten Stück den Strom zu kappen. Bei 100% CPU Auslastung ist da natürlich schnell Ende mit dem Akku. *grml*

Ich weiß nur das das Teil für 1% ca. 40min braucht. *smile* Benutzen tue ich diesen Clienten: FAH504-Console

EG


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Das mit der PS3 kann ich bestätigen. Hab meine frisch aufgestellte mal mit Folding@Home (war vorher schon im Menü auszuwählen) bestückt und hab sie bisher flott 4 WUs fertigen lassen. Ich bin mal eben bestimmt 60 Plätze geklettert.

Zuletzt hatte ich eine Supervillin-Wu, welche mit sagenhaften 1.200.000 Punkten veranschlagt wurde. Die PS3 braucht etwa 1 1/2 Tage dafür. Ich möchte allerdings nicht wissen, wie viel der Kollege beim Falten so an Leistung ausm Netz zieht.


----------



## darkniz (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ich möchte allerdings nicht wissen, wie viel der Kollege beim Falten so an Leistung ausm Netz zieht.


 
Du hast doch ein Energiekostenmessgerät oder war das nur geliehen? Da kannst du die PS3 mal dranhängen. Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviel eine PS3 zieht.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



darkniz schrieb:


> Du hast doch ein Energiekostenmessgerät oder war das nur geliehen? Da kannst du die PS3 mal dranhängen. Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviel eine PS3 zieht.



Ja, noch hängt das gute Gerät am Rechner dran. Werde dann mal bei Zeiten den Energie-Thread wieder aufleben lassen.

Habe der PS3 aber erstmal eine kleine Pause gegönnt. Das sieht übrigens teilweise richtig lecker aus, wie das ganze so abläuft auf dem PS3-Client. Kann euch ja mal die Tage einige Bilder oder gar Videos zur Verfügung stellen.

Derweil faltet der SMP aufm Rechner fleißig weiter. Leider viiiel zu langsam


----------



## Tomdog (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Schade eigentlich,
ich glaub so n paar PS3 crunsher könnten wir gut gebrauchen. Ich weiß zwar net wieviel die wirklich leisten, aber wenn man die topuser immer anschaut ham da sehr viele ein verdächtiges ps3 im namen drin .

Ich wollt mal noch mal die "Checker" hier fragen wieviel Vorteil der SMP eigentlich bringt im Durchschnitt. Also ppd mäßig.

Gruß 

PS: Die jüngsten Statistiken sind fürs PC Games Team eigentlich net schlecht, endlich mal n ordentlicher Schub


----------



## benjasso (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Also der SMP ist mit den anderen kaum zu vergleichen. Beim SMP sind die WUs meist 1760 Punkte wert und mein C2D mit 2,66GHz braucht dafür etwa 2 Tage und dabei läuft er *nicht* 24/7. Die normalen bringen ca 100-300 Punkte/WU und brauchen meist auch mehrere Tage. Das sind meine Erfahrungen, wenn es nicht stimmt, korrigiert mich ruhig


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Juhu die erste WU wurde gefaltet...hat ja auch fast 1,5 tage gedauert..die ander 5000er Wu hat er bei rd. 52 % abgebrochen und verschickt?wieso..naja..


----------



## darkniz (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> die ander 5000er Wu hat er bei rd. 52 % abgebrochen und verschickt?wieso..naja..


 
Vielleicht war die Deadline abgelaufen.


----------



## Tomdog (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Nochmal ne Frage in nen Raum:
Hab grad hier im Consolen Clienten Double Gromacs als Core angegeben, kann es sein, dass diese ERHEBLICH mehr punkte pro tag liefern als normale Gromacs? (Wofür auch immer Gromac steht )

Wär nett wenn einer was dazu wüsste.

Gruß


----------



## darkniz (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Das war bei mir auch so. Ich hatte ungefähr das doppelte an Punkten pro Tag im Vergleich zu dem normalen Gromac.


----------



## Gast3737 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

dafür braucht er aber auch doppelt so lange...bei mir sowieso...


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Jubel

Rang 168 für unser Team
Können wir falten oder können wir falten?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

WIR KÖNNEN FALTEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## benjasso (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Und ich steig endlich im Teamranking. Wenn es so weiter geht hab ich dich bald, DerSitzRiese


----------



## Tomdog (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Nur die Zahl unserer inaktiven Member is weng bedauerlich, wenn wir da noch mobilisiern könnten wär ein Top 150 schneller erriecht und ein Top 100 überhaupt erst möglich. Weil so dauert das ja fast Jahre!!

Gruß


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

@benjasso: 
das glaube ich auch, benutze zur Zeit nur zwei "normale" Clients. Und die bringen nur ab und zu 243 Punkte.

@Tomdog

das stimmt wohl. Los Ihr inaktiven Schlafmützen, feuer frei!!!!


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Bin zwar neu hier aber mein Athlon XP wird auf seine betagten tage noch richtig ran genomm..nur leider nicht Tag und Nacht..muß ja nicht sein...aber kurzfristig für die Woche stehen als Ziel 1200 Punkte! Achso mir fällt noch was ein, kann man eigentlich seinen Folding namen auf unterschiedlichen PC's nutzen...um dann mehr Punkte für sich zufalten? muß ja gehen wenn einige mit der PS 3 noch auf eigene Rechnung falten...


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Tomdog schrieb:


> Nur die Zahl unserer inaktiven Member is weng bedauerlich, wenn wir da noch mobilisiern könnten wär ein Top 150 schneller erriecht und ein Top 100 überhaupt erst möglich. Weil so dauert das ja fast Jahre!!
> 
> Gruß


 
@ Tomdog:
Ganz so schlimm ist es nicht. Die 150 haben wir in einem Monat und bis in die Top 100 dauert es auch kein Jahr mehr!

@ RuneDRS666:
Klar kann man mit dem selben Namen auf mehreren PCs falten.

Bei mir laufen momentan 3.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Stimmt, wenn *ALLE* losfalten würden läge wesentlich mehr drinne

Auf der anderen Seite versteh ich allerdings auch nicht warum wir Member mit (zum Teil sogar 1000+) WU's haben - aber "zero points"

Nächste "MEGA"WU läuft - ich tu was ich kann


----------



## Wannseesprinter (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ich feuer derzeit mit meiner PS3 öfters hinterher, als mit meinem Q6600. Irgendwie ist das angenehmer  Ungefähr vier WUs innerhalb eines Tages sind machbar, wenn man einen goldenen Griff landet.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Stimmt, wenn *ALLE* losfalten würden läge wesentlich mehr drinne
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite versteh ich allerdings auch nicht warum wir Member mit (zum Teil sogar 1000+) WU's haben - aber "zero points"
> 
> Nächste "MEGA"WU läuft - ich tu was ich kann




das beste Beispiel dazu, mein "Freund" ChuckNorris -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=5554 


Die Redaktion sollte sich mal ne PS3 Farm anschaffen und 24/7 laufen lassen. 10 bis 20 Stück müssten da reichen


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ich feuer derzeit mit meiner PS3 öfters hinterher, als mit meinem Q6600. Irgendwie ist das angenehmer  Ungefähr vier WUs innerhalb eines Tages sind machbar, wenn man einen goldenen Griff landet.


 
@ Wannseesprinter:

Das würde mich mal genauer interessieren:
Wieviel Punkte gibt es denn pro WU auf der PS3, oder wieviel Punkte faltet eine PS3 im Schnitt in 24h?

Greetings
Sepp


----------



## SilentKilla (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Heul, bei mir gehts net recht vorwärts. Hab mittlerweile 5 WUs im Queue aber keine will übermittelt werden. Voll bescheiden.


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Ratzinger-Sepp schrieb:


> @ Wannseesprinter:
> 
> Das würde mich mal genauer interessieren:
> Wieviel Punkte gibt es denn pro WU auf der PS3, oder wieviel Punkte faltet eine PS3 im Schnitt in 24h?
> ...



joob erzähl mal mich interessiert das auch!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Ratzinger-Sepp schrieb:


> @ Wannseesprinter:
> 
> Das würde mich mal genauer interessieren:
> Wieviel Punkte gibt es denn pro WU auf der PS3, oder wieviel Punkte faltet eine PS3 im Schnitt in 24h?
> ...



Also:

Eine "kleine" WU ist 199.999 Punkte dick und in locker 6 1/2 Stunden zu schaffen. Eine etwas größere WU liegt mit 250.000 Punkte noch im erträglichen Rahmen, innerhalb von mindestens 12 Stunden komplett gefaltet zu werden.

Ein einziges Mal hatte ich bisher das Glück eine Mega-WU abzustauben. Wenn ich nicht täusche, waren dort, grob übern Daumen gepeilt, 1.250.000 Punkte drin. Demzufolge war aber auch eine Dauer zum Falten von gut 36 Stunden nötig.

Im Hintergrund des Clients dreht sich übrigens die Weltkugel, welche mithilfe von gelben Partikeln auf den jeweiligen Ländern in Echtzeit die Vernetzung der PS3-Konsolen anzeigt. Manchmal ganz interessant zu sehen, wie viele schon in Deutschland fleißig zu Gange sind.

Hier mal ein kleines Bild von der offiziellen Seite der Standford Uni. wie der Client auf der PS3 aussieht. Mittlerweile tanzen die kleinen Kügelchen mit HDR-Rendering über den Fernseher, also ist das Bild nicht mehr so ganz aktuell.


----------



## Tomdog (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Arg...
200 000 - 1 250 000 Punkte??? Innerhalb von 36 Stunden? Ich hampel hier mit dem E2160 @ 1,8 Ghz bei ~900 ppd rum....des is ja mal unglaublich, versteh jetzt warum manche teams mit 9 membern mehr schaffen als die 250 pc games hardware cruncher....


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> Eine "kleine" WU ist 199.999 Punkte dick und in locker 6 1/2 Stunden zu schaffen. Eine etwas größere WU liegt mit 250.000 Punkte noch im erträglichen Rahmen, innerhalb von mindestens 12 Stunden komplett gefaltet zu werden.


 
@Wannseesprinter und Tomdog:

Das kann nicht sein.
Ich glaube Wannseesprinter meint die Punkte, die im Client angezeigt werden.
Es wäre aber interessant, wieviel Punkte die WUs in den Stats bringen.
Zum Vergleich: Mein Q6600-PC bringt ca. 3.200 Punkte in 24h.
Vielleicht kann Wannseesprinter das noch nachreichen.

Danke
Ratzinger_Sepp


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

...dann sind es 6000 Folding punkte je Tag?


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> ...dann sind es 6000 Folding punkte je Tag?


 
Für die 6000 falten noch 2 weitere PCs (c2d) mit.

Greetings
Ratzinger_Sepp


----------



## John117 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Ratzinger-Sepp schrieb:


> @Wannseesprinter und Tomdog:
> Mein Q6600-PC bringt ca. 3.200 Punkte in 24h.



3200?!? ich komm mit meinem nur auf ~2400ppd
was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Tomdog (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Simmer jetzt schon soweit, dass sich leuts über 2500 ppd aufregen 
Was würd ich dafür geben!

Ich möcht hier doch mal aufklärung im PS3 fall, bitte


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



John117 schrieb:


> 3200?!? ich komm mit meinem nur auf ~2400ppd
> was mach ich falsch?


 
@John117:

Hab meinen auf 3,6 GHz übertaktet.
Bin zwar grundsärtzlich eher ein Gegner vom Übertakten, aber beim Falten bringts richtig viel, wie man sieht.

Greetings

Ratzinger_Sepp


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Werde meinem 6600er ach mal noch "a weng" mehr Feuer unterm *STERN* machen
Mal sehen was es bringt..

Bin aber grundsätzlich ganz zufrieden mit dem "outcome"


----------



## John117 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

hm meiner ist auf 3150
ein bisschen geht da ja noch, mal schaun wies mit den Temps läuft
hab ja leider "nur" nen zalman 9700 und keine wakü

ah, ich könnt auch mal schauen was da sonst noch drauf läuft, wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin brauch ich da sicher nicht alles, das bringt sicher auch noch 2,3 pünktchen


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

 waaahh nicht vom Thema mit der PS3 abweichen, nun sach mal sind es um die 6000 Punkte pro Tag?


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> waaahh nicht vom Thema mit der PS3 abweichen, nun sach mal sind es um die 6000 Punkte pro Tag?


 
@RuneDRS666:
Hab mal ein bisschen gegoogelt, demnach sollte die PS3 weit unter 2000 ppd bleiben und dabei sogar ca. 200W verbrauchen.
Wenn das stimmt, dann ist ein PC, egal ob c2d oder c2q wesentlich effizienter, zumal man neben dem falten auch noch was anderes damit machen kann.

Trotzdem wären exakte Angaben bezüglich PS3 ppd und Stromverbrauch hier dringend erwünscht.

Greetings 
Ratzinger_Sepp


----------



## Tomdog (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hier steht sogar nur was von 900 ppd!

http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/FAQ-PS3.html


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Tut mir leid, dass ich nicht genauer auf eure Fragen mit dem PS3-Client eingehe. Ich werde womöglich am Wochenende einen kleinen Bericht über den Client veröffentlichen.

 Es ist aber stark davon auszugehen, dass die von mir fälschlicherweise genannten Punkte keine Punkte sind, wie sie auf der Statistik zu sehen sind. Vielmehr denke ich, dass diese utopischen Zahlen von z.B. 1.250.000 für Flops stehen. Also Recheneinheiten, die dann anhand einer bestimmten Formel in richtige Punkte für die Team-Statistik umgerechnet werden.

Wer die Formel kennt, bitte kurz nieder schreiben. Danke.

Trotzdem hat mich eine Super-WU mal eben um gut 12 Plätze nach oben katapultiert


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

geleich ist es vollbracht eine (für meinen PC) unglaubliche WU wird gefaltet sein...293pt auu noch ...na rechne schon..
schneller CPU-Pferd..


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> geleich ist es vollbracht eine (für meinen PC) unglaubliche WU wird gefaltet sein...293pt auu noch ...na rechne schon..
> schneller CPU-Pferd..


juhu...es ist geschafft.

kacke jetz habe ich ne 343 WU viel spaß mein CPU damit...bis in vier Tagen..

sagt mal warum ist manchmal SSE Boost an? und manchmal nicht? diese WU's gehen meist auch etwas schneller oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## rxamax (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Moin,
bin jetzt endlich auch dabei. Ist das normal das ein Frame keine halbe Minute dauert? Hm meine CPU ist nur zu 25% ausgelastet (q6600 @ 3,0ghz) und meine Grafikkarte zu 0,5%. Wie kann ich gucken das ich auch wirklich im pcgh team bin? (name : max)


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



rxamax schrieb:


> Ist das normal das ein Frame keine halbe Minute dauert?



Wie meinst du das genau?

Zu deiner Frage mit der 25% Auslastung kann ich dir den SMP-Client ans Herz legen, welcher mit allen 4 Kernen deines Q6600 zurecht kommen sollte.

Zu bekommen ist dieser *HIER.*

Bei weiteren Fragen darfst du hier ein bisschen stöbern. Hier werden bestimmt deine Fragen beantwortet. Ansonsten einfach deine Frage nieder schreiben


----------



## rxamax (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

hm jetzt muss ich da ein passwort eingeben wo soll ich das denn her haben. Habt nur bei der anderen Version einen Namen (max)?
muss ich mir bei windows jetzt ein passwort einrichten? Versteh das ding nicht


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



rxamax schrieb:


> hm jetzt muss ich da ein passwort eingeben wo soll ich das denn her haben. Habt nur bei der anderen Version einen Namen (max)?
> muss ich mir bei windows jetzt ein passwort einrichten? Versteh das ding nicht



Richtig, du musst dir zur Nutzung des SMP-Clients ein Windows-Passwort anlegen, da er sonst beim Start nach einiger Zeit streikt.


----------



## rxamax (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

so ich glaub jetzt geht es los alles 100% ausgelastet. Ganz schön kompliziert^^
completed 0 of 500000 steps. Dauert das lange? Ups 1% Prozent gleich 10 minuten Das macht dann 1000 Minuten oder wie soll ich das verstehen? 
Wie viel WU's hab ich dann wenn ich das abgeschlossen habe?


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



rxamax schrieb:


> so ich glaub jetzt geht es los alles 100% ausgelastet. Ganz schön kompliziert^^
> completed 0 of 500000 steps. Dauert das lange? Ups 1% Prozent gleich 10 minuten Das macht dann 1000 Minuten oder wie soll ich das verstehen?
> Wie viel WU's hab ich dann wenn ich das abgeschlossen habe?


 
@rxamax: 1000 Minuten kommt hin. Das ist dann zwar nur 1 WU, dafür gibt sie min. 1760 Punkte!

Wenn Du 70335 als Team eingegeben hast, dann solltest Du richtig sein.
Sehen kann man das erst, nachdem die 1. WU durch ist.

Greetings

Sepp


----------



## rxamax (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Okay danke bin mittlerweile bei 7% und überleg ob der PC die nacht durchläuft^^ Hoffe mal das gibt mehr Punkte^^


----------



## Tomdog (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Sehr schön,
ich glaub quadcore falter sind hier besonders gern gesehn....
Ach wenn ich doch auch nur einen hätte *träum*

Gruß


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

@rxamax

Willkommen im Club 
Bei mir läuft (dank leichter Übertaktung) das Prozent in ca. 8,5 min. durch
Und sinnvollerweise (wegen Nachtstromtarif) wirklich in der Nacht durchrattern lassen


----------



## Tomdog (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

arg, bumblebee geht aber auch ab zur zeit... wirst mich wohl in den nächsten tagen oder gar stunden überholt ham ,
naja es dient ja dem team von daher werd ich mich nicht beschweren...
TOP 150 wir kommen


----------



## Maeyae (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> @rxamax
> 
> Willkommen im Club
> Bei mir läuft (dank leichter Übertaktung) das Prozent in ca. 8,5 min. durch...



Jo kommt ca. hin. Mein Q66 rattert ein Prozent unter Vista und mit 3,2 in ca 9,5 Minuten durch. Mein E6600 im SchlafzimmerPC braucht bei 2x1,6ghz ca 26 Minuten pro Prozent lol -_-

Ach und willkommen an alle neuen ^^


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Tomdog schrieb:


> arg, bumblebee geht aber auch ab zur zeit... wirst mich wohl in den nächsten tagen oder gar stunden überholt ham ,
> naja es dient ja dem team von daher werd ich mich nicht beschweren...
> TOP 150 wir kommen


 
Hab ich nicht *SO* vor, Tomdog

Geht einzig um das Team


----------



## rxamax (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Uf ca 60% ist geschaft. Wie bekomme ich die Statistik in meine Signatur?


----------



## SilentKilla (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



rxamax schrieb:


> Uf ca 60% ist geschaft. Wie bekomme ich die Statistik in meine Signatur?



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=642

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## Maeyae (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



rxamax schrieb:


> Uf ca 60% ist geschaft. Wie bekomme ich die Statistik in meine Signatur?



Geht aber natürlich nur, wenn du schon in der Highscore auftauchst ^^


----------



## rxamax (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Nabend,
so hab jetzt meine erste WU abgeschlossen. jetzt steht da: Error could not connect to work server (results)? Was heißt das jetzt, war  die ganze Arbeit umsonst?http://www.flickr.com/photos/9936527@N06/2296298239/sizes/l/
Bitte um schnelle Anwort


----------



## DerSitzRiese (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

lass erstmal laufen. manchmal brauch er ein paar versuche.
 schalte deiner firewall aus.


----------



## rxamax (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Der hatte schon mit der nächstens WU angefangen...


----------



## Maeyae (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Bei mir legt er die fertige WU auch manchmal in die Warteschlange. Glaube er schickt sie dann einfach mit der nächsten. Oder?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

normalerweise schon , würde mich allerdings nicht darauf verlassen 

habt ihr es schonmal mit der sendall flag probiert ? 
und vor allem ist die "internet explorer einstellungen" verwenden einstellung deaktivert ?

PS kann mir irgendjemand sagen wieso meine sig nicht funzt ? unter pcgh geht das so ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



komisch , wenn ich in den post schreibe gehts , in der sig nicht ??


----------



## benjasso (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> komisch , wenn ich in den post schreibe gehts , in der sig nicht ??


Du bist nicht in der F@H-Gruppe, deshalb gehen keine Bilder in der Signatur. Einfach der Gruppe beitreten und schon gehts


----------



## rxamax (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

So die 1760 Punkte sind da Find ich aber ein bisschen wenig^^


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



benjasso schrieb:


> Du bist nicht in der F@H-Gruppe, deshalb gehen keine Bilder in der Signatur. Einfach der Gruppe beitreten und schon gehts



thx , auf das wäre ich nicht gekommen , bei pcgh ist das alles viel einfacher .


----------



## Maeyae (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> normalerweise schon , würde mich allerdings nicht darauf verlassen



Als hätte man eine Wahl  hehe


----------



## Gast3737 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Maeyae schrieb:


> Bei mir legt er die fertige WU auch manchmal in die Warteschlange. Glaube er schickt sie dann einfach mit der nächsten. Oder?



mir ist es heute passiert, dass er bei einer (ich dachte) verlorenen Wu wieder anfängt. die hatte er verworfen, als mein pc vor 2,5 Tagen abgestürzt ist.dann ist er zwischen durch wieder abgestürzt.(wegen meiner OC-Experimente)
..habe mich schon wieder geärgert aber er fängt Seelenruhig da an wo er vor 2,5 Tagen aufgehört hatte.. (den Tag stand glaubig irgendwas von Cecksumerror oder so da..)


----------



## benjasso (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ich muss jetzt mal etwas echt umwerfendes festhalten!


			
				extremeoverclocking schrieb:
			
		

> Last 7 Months Production
> Month     *Points* WUs
> 02.08    *2,116,140* 3,738
> 01.08    *2,047,262* 3,780
> ...


Das ein enormer Anstieg im Vergleich zur Produktion vor einem halben Jahr. Ich tippe mal den Dual und Quad-Cores sei Dank.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> thx , auf das wäre ich nicht gekommen , bei pcgh ist das alles viel einfacher .



warum hast du nicht einfach mal die ERSTE Seite dieses Threads gelesen? Dann hättest du es gewusst


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (1. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> warum hast du nicht einfach mal die ERSTE Seite dieses Threads gelesen? Dann hättest du es gewusst



hab ich aber ich hab nur den code kopiert das mit der benutzergruppe hab ich überlesen 

welche benutzergruppen gibt es denn da noch ?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

glaube nur diese, bis jetzt.


----------



## Maeyae (3. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

noch 10.000 Punkte bis Top 20. Is ja nich so, als wäre ich schonmal 15. gewesen -_-


----------



## rxamax (4. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Bei mir ist gestern Abend eine WU bei 67% abgebrochen ist alles was ich bis dahin berechnet habe wertlos? Und ich bekommen keine Punkte dafür?


----------



## Maeyae (5. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Wenn du die letzte Deadline überschritten hast, wird die nächste WU geladen und die alten Daten verfallen. Also auch keine Punkte, leider. ^^

PS: Yay hab die 100.000 endlich überschritten  Und in genau 6,9 Tagen hab ich auch den Falk


----------



## Tomdog (5. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Irgendwie verlieren wir grad dramatisch an aktiven Crunshern...was is da los? Motivationsloch? Dabei sind die TOP 150 doch zum greifen nahe, ein kleiner Endspurt und wir sind drin!!

Ich glaub da isses mal wieder Zeit für einen Vermerk auf der Main 

Gruß


----------



## Gast3737 (5. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Tomdog schrieb:


> Motivationsloch?
> Ich glaub da isses mal wieder Zeit für einen Vermerk auf der Main
> 
> Gruß



 ich persönlich habe den PC nicht mehr so oft an.und wenn dann zocke ich.da hat die cpu genug Auslastung...verdammt der rechnet schon fast ne Woche an der WU...und ist erst bei 77%


----------



## klefreak (5. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

es gibt neue clients  -->  6.10 Beta2

lg klemens


----------



## benjasso (5. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



klefreak schrieb:


> es gibt neue clients  -->  6.10 Beta2
> 
> lg klemens


Außer vom SMP


----------



## klefreak (13. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

es sollen eh bald neue Clients kommen (vor allem der AMD GPU Client)

vielleicht tut sich dann endlich auch beim SMP Client was 

lg klemens


----------



## rxamax (13. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Heute wurde bei wieder eine WU bei 97% abgebrochen. Hatte diese erst einen Tag zuvor begonnen. War jetzt schon das 2. Mal. Mittlerweile überleg ich ob ich mit dem sc**** aufhören soll!!!


----------



## Maeyae (14. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



rxamax schrieb:


> Heute wurde bei wieder eine WU bei 97% abgebrochen. Hatte diese erst einen Tag zuvor begonnen. War jetzt schon das 2. Mal. Mittlerweile überleg ich ob ich mit dem sc**** aufhören soll!!!



Kann es sein, das du deinen Prozzi übertaktet hast? Bei mir bricht er nur ab, wenn die CPU nicht 100% stabil ist. Also immer mit der Meldung "Early Unit End".

Also nur absolut PrimeStable sollte man eine OC-CPU falten lassen.


----------



## rxamax (14. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ja die CPU ist übertaktet aber da stand was von Deadline. Naja ich beobachte das jetzt mal, wenn das heut wieder passiert poste ich mal einen Screenshot. Bin schon wieder bei 30%  Hab gerad gesehen das ich jetzt irgendwas anderes berechne. Vorher hatte ich immer 500000 WU's und jetzt ne 1000000?


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Maeyae schrieb:


> Also nur absolut PrimeStable sollte man eine OC-CPU falten lassen.


 
Kann ich mich absolut anschliessen - alles andere ist (leider) (Zeit)verschwendung
Darum "laufe" ich auch bloss auf 3300 MHz


----------



## Maeyae (14. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



rxamax schrieb:


> Bin schon wieder bei 30%  Hab gerad gesehen das ich jetzt irgendwas anderes berechne. Vorher hatte ich immer 500000 WU's und jetzt ne 1000000?



Jo klar. Die meisten sind 500k. Ne 1000k bringt natürlich entsprechend mehr Punkte, dauern aber natürlich auch länger. Hatte auch schon andere Größen.


----------



## rxamax (14. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Dauert aber irgendwie nicht deutlich länger. Finde eher, dass das schneller geht. Naja denke ich hab die heut Abend fertig. 75% im Moment


----------



## Maeyae (15. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



rxamax schrieb:


> Dauert aber irgendwie nicht deutlich länger. Finde eher, dass das schneller geht. Naja denke ich hab die heut Abend fertig. 75% im Moment



Jau, is bei mir aber ähnlich. Die doppelt so großen WUs dauern in der regel nur 30-50% länger. Keine Ahnung ob die Steps genormt sind.


----------



## Gast3737 (16. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Habt ihr zur zeit auch mini Wu's? ich habe das Phänomen dass ich eine große abschließe und dem ein paar kleine folgen komisch?


----------



## Sn4k3r (16. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

soo bin auch dabei


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Na dann heiss ich dich mal wilkommen hier
.. Was?? ... du bist immer noch da??...
*SOFORT* gehst du falten


----------



## Tomdog (17. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Genau!! Kann ja nicht angehn, dass unsere Tagesproduktion hier stetig abnimmt !

Wobei ich leider auch feststellen musste, dass unsere werten Redakteure ein wenig faltfaul werden/wurden 

Los noch mal alle ran für die TOP 150!!!


----------



## Metty79 (17. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



klefreak schrieb:


> es gibt neue clients  -->  6.10 Beta2
> 
> lg klemens



und schon wieder nen neuen -->  6.10 beta3
nachdem ja einige Zeit wenig passiert war beim cpu client hauen die ja jetzt einen nach dem anderen raus.


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (18. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Ratzinger-Sepp schrieb:


> @ Tomdog:
> Ganz so schlimm ist es nicht. Die 150 haben wir in einem Monat und bis in die Top 100 dauert es auch kein Jahr mehr!


 
Da war ich wohl a bissl zu optimistisch. 
Heut ist der Monat um, und es fehlen noch 7 Plätze.
Hatte nicht berücksichtigt, dass unser Output rückläufig ist.
Dabei hab ich mich in den letzten Tagen so angestrengt. 

Naja das mit den Top 100 könnte in 2008 noch klappen.

Greetz

Sepp


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Ratzinger-Sepp schrieb:


> ... Heut ist der Monat um, und es fehlen noch 7 Plätze.
> Hatte nicht berücksichtigt, dass unser Output rückläufig ist....
> Sepp


 
Leider... leider...

Und Tomdog hat zudem auch recht mit den "faltfaulen" Red's
Sollte eigentlich nicht angehen, dass wir *für* sie falten
*Mit* ihnen würde mir wesentlich besser gefallen

Aber egal - dauert es halt (etwas) länger bis zur Weltherrschaft


----------



## Tomdog (18. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

@Ratzinger-Sepp: Ich glaub du musst dir am wenigsten Vorwürfe machen Gehst ja ab wie ne Rakete.

Mir macht aber Mut dass wir grade nen Schwung neuer Member bekommen haben, und man darf nicht vergessen, dass viele grade Osterferien haben und eventuell da nicht so richtig mitfalten.

Gruß


----------



## Zubertus05 (18. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

@Seppel 

Servus mein seppl und natürlich auch alle anderen

du hast mir gesagt das ein durchschnittst Core2Duo  etwas mehr als 24h 
braucht. was verstehst du unter einem durchschnittst Duo(Typ/MHz) und gleich noch was würde ein quad besser skalieren oder werden nur 2 kerne aus sinnvoll gelastet.
achso es geht um den smp.

grüße


----------



## benjasso (19. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Der SMP läuft auf 4 Kernen auf jeden Fall noch besser, da alle Kerne genutzt werden. Und zum Vergleich mein C2D mit 2,66GHz braucht ca. 35h pro WU.


----------



## Gast3737 (19. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Die monatliche Produktion stagniert seit Dezember.davor stieg es ja fast um 700 TPts.von November an.wurde da nicht auf der PCGH Seite ein Artikel zu Folding gezeigt?...und im Februar ja auch! Thilo von der Redaktion faltet aber fleißig!
wird mal zeit: 1. dass die Redaktion wieder mitfaltet, 2. dass wir unbedingt mehr werden müssen.3.habe mir jedenfalls vorgenomm über Ostern dauer zu falten...da ich den PC nicht brauch...dass heisst dann von diesen Freitag bis nächsten Freitag dauerbetrieb..mal gucken ob das klappt..

habe einfach mal bei der PCGH Redaktion den Carsten angefragt ob die Redaktion wieder mitfaltet mal gucken?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (19. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

nun rechne ich auch mal mit...
allerdings nur auf halber Leistung. (also nur ein Kern)


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (20. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hallo Team,

erstmal möcht ich dem Schnurzelbum zur 1000. WU gratulieren!
Hut ab!!!



Zubertus05 schrieb:


> @Seppel
> Servus mein seppl und natürlich auch alle anderen
> du hast mir gesagt das ein durchschnittst Core2Duo etwas mehr als 24h
> braucht. was verstehst du unter einem durchschnittst Duo(Typ/MHz) und gleich noch was würde ein quad besser skalieren oder werden nur 2 kerne aus sinnvoll gelastet.
> ...


 
Ein E6750 braucht z.B. mit originalen 2,66GHz ca. 26h.
Ein Q6600 mit 2,4GHz braucht ca. 20h.
(Für eine SMP-WU mit 1760 Punkten)
Beim Quad werden alle 4 Kerne ausgelastet.

Greetings

Sepp


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Ratzinger-Sepp schrieb:


> Hallo Team,
> 
> erstmal möcht ich dem Schnurzelbum zur 1000. WU gratulieren!
> Hut ab!!!Sepp


 
Kann ich mich nur anschliessen 
"A Waaaahnsinnn"


----------



## Zubertus05 (20. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

na da will ich doch ma hoffen das mein 775 board und der q9450 bald kommen
damit ich auch mal richtig punkten kann.

...unser seppl gibt ganz schön gas was!!??!


----------



## Jan77 (20. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Rechne auch schon seit ein paar Tagen mit, zwar nur mit einem Kern, dafür aber 24h pro Tag.
Noch 4 Plätze bis wir unter den ersten 150 sind 

Und auch von mir Gratulation zur 1000.WU an Schurzelbaum

Edit: Warum geht denn die Signatur nicht...?


----------



## benjasso (20. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Weil du nicht in der Folding@Home-Gruppe bist, schon min. 5 mal in diesem Thread angesprochen

Edit: Von mir auch noch Glückwünsche an Schnurzelbum, und jetzt ja nicht nachlassen.


----------



## Zubertus05 (20. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

das wäre mir beinahe auch passiert aber dann dachte ich mir ich muss einfach nur richtig lesen

grüße

PS: wenn hier alle zur 1000WU gratulieren dann ich natürlich auch.   GRATULATION


----------



## Jan77 (20. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Mist, nicht richtig gelesen. Trotzdem Danke^^


----------



## Schnurzelbum (21. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Danke schön  Möge Platz 150 unser sein 

MfG
Joe



Ratzinger-Sepp schrieb:


> Hallo Team,
> 
> erstmal möcht ich dem Schnurzelbum zur 1000. WU gratulieren!
> Hut ab!!!
> ...


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Schnurzelbum schrieb:


> Danke schön  Möge Platz 150 unser sein MfG
> Joe


 
Ja, wir kommen der Sache näher 

Hab noch meine frisch gebügelten Hemden gefaltet - hat leider keine Punkte gegeben


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

So, jetzt bin ich mit meinem 3GHz-Intel-Zweikerner dabei.
Nickmane: Andre


----------



## Zubertus05 (21. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> So, jetzt bin ich mit meinem 3GHz-Intel-Zweikerner dabei.
> Nickmane: Andre


du kannst doch auch deine PS3 für dich rechnen lassen oder ? die bringt viele punkte


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Joa, die ist (im Moment) aber nicht mit dem Internet verbunden.
Werde ich vlt. demnächst mal in Angriff nehmen, entweder mit WLAN oder via Kabel.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> So, jetzt bin ich mit meinem 3GHz-Intel-Zweikerner dabei.
> Nickname: Andre


 
Dann mal willkommen bei den Faltern 

150 - wir kommen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Okey, jetzt hab ich auch meine PS3 drin. (Man wird die laut - die Lüfter regeln ziemlich hoch)

Aber ich bin jetzt mit PC und PS3 dabei...


----------



## Zubertus05 (22. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

in der der letzen zeit bekomme ich viele 15 punkte WUs das ist ärgerlich.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Zubertus05 schrieb:


> in der der letzen zeit bekomme ich viele 15 punkte WUs das ist ärgerlich.


 
Ja, kommt man schlecht vom Fleck
Aber auch "Kleinvieh macht Mist"


----------



## Zubertus05 (22. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

ich muß unbedingt auf ein smp client umsteigen.
will ja nicht nur das Team voranbringen sondern auch mich, innerhalb des Teams 

aber das WIR ist natürlich am wichtigsten, 150 wir kommen 


PS: ich hab bissel ne lange leitung aber der Bumblebee ist doch aus Bioschok oder?!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Zubertus05 schrieb:


> PS: ich hab bissel ne lange leitung aber der Bumblebee ist doch aus Bioschok oder?!


 
Wie meinen??
Ob ich Bioshock spiele?? - nein


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Wollte nur kurz anmerken....

gut 23`000 Punkte bis Rang 151
gut 140`000 Punkte bis Rang 150

*GO GO GO*


----------



## WSoftie (24. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Tach auch aus dem hohen Norden ,

bin jetzt auch mit drei Rechnern dabei und habe über Ostern die 1 WU erledigt.

Ciao
bis bald in diesem Forum
Werner "WSoftie" Petersen


----------



## Kreisverkehr (25. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ha..Platz 808.
wär ich daheim, und würd ich demnächst anch hause kommen, könnt ich ja weiterrechnen...
was solls. auch Kleinvieh macht Mist


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Danke, dass du mein Zitat zitierst  Kreisverkehr


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

*TEAMRANG 150*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomdog (26. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

OLE OLE OLE OLE OLE!!!

Ich bin für eine Erwähnung auf der Main!! 
Sonst wird ja auch jeder fitzel erwähnt 

Weiter so, die TOP 100 sind in nem Jahr zu schaffen


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Tomdog schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine Erwähnung auf der Main!!


 
GANZ meine Meinung


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (26. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Tomdog schrieb:


> Weiter so, die TOP 100 sind in nem Jahr zu schaffen


 

Ich würd sogar sagen, in einem halben Jahr! 
Aber nur, wenn unser Output nicht wieder einbricht, 
wie nach meiner letzten Prognose! 

Greetz Sepp


----------



## Zubertus05 (26. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

hip hip hurra,

100 wir kommen.

um das mit dem output in den griff zukriegen werde ich in den nächsten tagen 
einen weiteren Rechner zum falten bewegen


----------



## Lucky.Smile (26. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ich werde am Wochenedne auch dazustoßen, meine komplette Rechenpower, nur für euch


----------



## Kreisverkehr (26. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Danke, dass du mein Zitat zitierst  Kreisverkehr



mhm? hatt ich jetz bewusst nicht bemerkt,,,cool.
ich glaub dann hab ich dann in dem Thread "Zombiegelesen" und deins adaptiert oder so..

stimmt ja aber auch...


----------



## Gast3737 (30. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> 3.habe mir jedenfalls vorgenomm über Ostern dauer zu falten...da ich den PC nicht brauch...dass heisst dann von diesen Freitag bis nächsten Freitag dauerbetrieb..mal gucken ob das klappt..


 
habe eine woche durch falten lassen mehr geht mit der CPU nicht wird zeit das der Phenom bald kommt...spare spare spare


----------



## Philster91 (30. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

hab mich jetzt auch dem team angeschlossen.

mal ne frage:
mir ist aufgefallen, dass während der berechnung gar keine daten übertragen werden. das ist besonders praktisch für mich mit meinem super tollen  modem. wann werden denn die daten übertragen bzw. macht das programm mich darauf aufmerksam, wenn es eine inet-verbindung braucht?


----------



## benjasso (30. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



phil.cf schrieb:


> macht das programm mich darauf aufmerksam, wenn es eine inet-verbindung braucht?


Wenn du die Option "Ask before connecting" auf "yes" setzt, fragt er dich bevor er ins Internet geht. Wie genau weiß ich leider nicht, DSL-Flat sei dank. Aber versuch's mal und schreib ob's geklappt hat.


----------



## Philster91 (31. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

ok, dann werd ich mal abwarten!


----------



## Lucky.Smile (31. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Wo muss ich mich denn registrieren, oder wo kann ich einen Account erstellen?


Lucky


----------



## benjasso (31. März 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Einen Account braucht man nicht erstellen, einfach einen Namen angeben. Falls du allerdings willst, dass du allein für dich faltest, solltest du hier nachsehen, ob der Namen nicht schon benutzt wird.


----------



## Revolution (1. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Bin jetzt auch seit gestern dabei!

PC Games Hardware ist jetzt 149ter!!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

 Inzwischen sogar 148. 

also *weiterfalten*


----------



## John117 (2. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

147


----------



## Lucky.Smile (2. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

So, ich rechne auch schon mit  Seit gestern.


----------



## SaliSali (2. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Rechne nun auch mit


----------



## Jan77 (2. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Und schon auf Platz 146 geht ja schnell im Moment


----------



## Revolution (2. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Wieder 148
Also auf Rechnet


----------



## Leopardgecko (2. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Dann rechnet auch mal mit mir...oder ich mit euch...oder so ähnlich... 

Eine Frage dazu.
Kann man F@H auf zwei PC's am selben Router gleichzeitig laufen lassen?
Ich habe F@H auf beiden PC's installiert und beide haben die gleichen Einstellungen.
Auf Nr.1 läuft es ohne Probleme, aber wenn ich es parallel auf Nr.2 starte, ladet er zwar etwas herunter, aber ich bekomme danach die Fehlermeldung "Core downloaded error (#1) , waiting for retry".
Auf beiden PC's wird der gleiche User Name verwendet, liegt es vielleicht daran?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

So. Jetzt ist noch ein Monster dabei. Ein Pentium 4 mit HT und 2,6GHz 

/edit: So, erste Workunit mit dem P4-Rechner gestartet:
Bei dem 3,2GHz-C2D (voraussichtlich) 3 Stunden, beim P4 steht jetzt:
WU End: Sun 4 May 08 - 31d 
Hoffentlich pendelt sich das jetzt ein.


----------



## Jan77 (2. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

@Leopardgecko  Man kann problemlos mehrere Clienten hinter einem Router betreiben. Du musst bei Machine ID unterschiedliche Zahlen angeben, also z.B. PC1=MachineID 1, PC2=MachineID 2 usw...


----------



## Leopardgecko (2. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Jan77 schrieb:


> @Leopardgecko  Man kann problemlos mehrere Clienten hinter einem Router betreiben. Du musst bei Machine ID unterschiedliche Zahlen angeben, also z.B. PC1=MachineID 1, PC2=MachineID 2 usw...


Wo gibt man denn da eine MachineID ein?
In den Einstellungen finde ich nichts dazu.
Ich habe die Version 5.03 installiert.


----------



## Jan77 (3. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hm, du hast den grafischen Clienten, direkt habe ich da keine Einstellungsmäglichkeit gefunden... kannst versuchen die client.cfg(Im Ordner, wo Folding at Home installiert ist) mit einem Texteditor zu öffnen und dann die MachineID da ändern.


----------



## Leopardgecko (3. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

So, ich habe den Client auf dem zweiten PC neu installiert, da wohl irgendwelche Dateien nicht mitinstalliert wurden und die  client.cfg wesentlich weniger  einträge hatte, als auf dem ersten PC.

Allerdings sieht es so aus. als rechnen jetzt beide PC's an der selben WU! 
Kann das sein?


----------



## Jan77 (3. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Wenn du den Ordner "Work" vom einen Clienten 1:1 kopiert hast, dann rechnen beide das selbe. Lösche mal einfach den Inhalt von dem Work-Ordner eines Clienten (ab bessten von dem, der weniger an der WU gerechnet hat).
Der Client müsste sich jetzt eine neue WU holen.

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Bei dem 3,2GHz-C2D (voraussichtlich) 3 Stunden


 
Das bringt mich etwas ins Grübeln...
Läuft da wirklich ein SMP-Client??


----------



## EGThunder (3. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ich finde ja das PCGH mal wieder nen bisl Werbung machen sollte. *g* Wir hängen im Moment ziemlich fest, sprich wir brauchen Rechner. *smile*

Hab sogar schon in einem anderen Forum nen paar Leute animiert mit zu machen. 

EG


----------



## Leopardgecko (3. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Jan77 schrieb:


> Wenn du den Ordner "Work" vom einen Clienten 1:1 kopiert hast, dann rechnen beide das selbe. Lösche mal einfach den Inhalt von dem Work-Ordner eines Clienten (ab bessten von dem, der weniger an der WU gerechnet hat).
> Der Client müsste sich jetzt eine neue WU holen.
> 
> Mfg



Jawoll! Hat geklappt, vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Philster91 (4. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

hab jetzt die erste working unit abgeschlossen. dann stand dort "Ready to connect to the network". verbindung hergestellt, neue wu runtergeladen und fertig. allerdings bekomme ich weder zugriff auf mein Punktestand noch auf die PCGH Folding at Home - Team - Punkte . steht dann immer "Zugriff verweigert!".


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hast du alles richtig gemacht - so wie auf der Startseite hier beschrieben (Team etc)??


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Blöde Frage: wieso braucht die 5. Work-Unit nun auf einmal 138 Tage? Und die vorhergehenden 4 waren in relativ kurzer Zeit abgehandelt, da ich den Rechner nicht am Stück laufen lasse hats halt maximal ne WOche gedauert...

Die Auslastung ist wie zuvor und an der Taktfrequenz vom Prozzi wurde nicht rumgespielt...

e:/ hat sich normalisiert. Blos warum erst anch einem Neustart?


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

*RÄUSPER* *tief Luft hol*

*RANG 139*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philster91 (11. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hast du alles richtig gemacht - so wie auf der Startseite hier beschrieben (Team etc)??


 
hab mal nen link von der startseite des threads geöffnet, der zur teamseite führt und nen einzelnes mitglied angeklickt.

den link der vom programm zu meiner seite führt heißt
http://folding.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/userpage?q=phil.cf (funktioniert nicht)

der von dort lautete http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=phil.cf (hab den namen durch meinen namen ersetzt) und jetzt funktionierts.


----------



## Zubertus05 (11. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hi Leute,
ich hab mich schon länger hier nicht mehr sehen lassen (welch Frevel).
gibts den was neues zu berichten?
bei mir bricht irgendwie der output ein muß wohl an den vielen mini WU`s liegen, aber ein smp lohnt bei meinen rechnern noch nicht.


----------



## potzblitz (12. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Für das Team läuft jetzt meine PS3 und seit heute mein PC. Hoffe mal das wir in den Rängen noch steigen.

Werde erst mal noch die Bekannten mit der Playstation anhaun mitzumachen


----------



## potzblitz (13. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

* Rang 138 *​


----------



## igoroff (14. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Bin jetzt auch dabei ^^.....wenn ich scho den PC wegen Textverarbeitungsprogrammen zur Abivorbereitung fast den ganzen Tag am laufen habe, soll die Leistung ja nicht umsonst verpulvert werden ^^


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hab mich auch mal angemeldet..hab zwar nur nen pentiumd930, aber q6600 kommt bald *g*


----------



## wuidmuuh (14. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Bin mit meinem nick anortalas nach langer pause wieder mit am start.der neue gpu client für die 3xxx ati serie geht ab wien schnitzel 
knapp 1500-2000 punkte pro tag.werd ordentlich mal aufholen und ein paar punkte falten.harhar


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

meine WU dauert ~2 Tage und ich bekomme nur 243 punkte, ist das normal so?
hab v5.03.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



potzblitz schrieb:


> Für das Team läuft jetzt meine PS3 und seit heute mein PC. Hoffe mal das wir in den Rängen noch steigen.
> 
> Werde erst mal noch die Bekannten mit der Playstation anhaun mitzumachen



Mit der PS3 und viel Glück bekommst du wahrscheinlich einige Mega-WUs zugeschrieben, die du innerhalb von 1 1/2 Tagen durchgekaut hast. Dafür kletterst du sicherlich ein paar Plätze nach oben.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> meine WU dauert ~2 Tage und ich bekomme nur 243 punkte, ist das normal so?
> hab v5.03.


 
Wär hilfreich zu wissen was du für Hardware hast...
Je nachdem isses (leider) normal


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



potzblitz schrieb:


> Für das Team läuft jetzt meine PS3 und seit heute mein PC. Hoffe mal das wir in den Rängen noch steigen.
> 
> Werde erst mal noch die Bekannten mit der Playstation anhaun mitzumachen



hau mal deine Stats in deine Sig. 

Was bringt die ps3 so?


----------



## potzblitz (14. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Wie lade ich mein Stat in der Signatur rein?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab dieses Bildsymbol mit dem "Grafik einfügen" nicht in der Signaturbearbeitung!?


----------



## espanol (15. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

ich schaffe es nicht das richtig zu installieren würde mich gern beteiligen obwohl mein kleiner haufen silizium und blech kaum viel bewegen wird^^ das team zählt


----------



## Bumblebee (15. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



espanol schrieb:


> ich schaffe es nicht das richtig zu installieren würde mich gern beteiligen obwohl mein kleiner haufen silizium und blech kaum viel bewegen wird^^ das team zählt


 
Wir helfen gerne - müssen nur wissen wo es "klemmt"


----------



## espanol (15. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

(cpu 6.1)ich glaub ich hab die Intallations-Anleitung nich richtig verstanden, er will ein passwort das ich aber nicht habe die alte gpu-datei (5.03) funzt aber es lagt total und meine cpu arbeitet mit 20-25% also nur ein core. warum so kompliziert


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (15. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wär hilfreich zu wissen was du für Hardware hast...
> Je nachdem isses (leider) normal



pentiumD930 @4ghz, vista64, 2gig-800 Ram. 
Es ist eine 400K WU.

Ich habe den "Windows 2000/XP/Vista Graphical client" ver. 5.03.

: Wie schaff ich mit dieser version eine auslastung von 2 kernen?


----------



## benjasso (15. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

@$Lil Phil$

Die Zeit sollte so stimmen. Mit dem Graphical Client ist afaik kein Auslastung mehrerer Kerne möglich.




potzblitz schrieb:


> Wie lade ich mein Stat in der Signatur rein?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einfach das in die Signatur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (15. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

@ benjasso: thx, werd also damit leben müssen, console geht nämlich nicht (KA warum, bin auch jetz zu faul des zu richten )


----------



## Bumblebee (15. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



espanol schrieb:


> (cpu 6.1)ich glaub ich hab die Intallations-Anleitung nich richtig verstanden, er will ein passwort das ich aber nicht habe die alte gpu-datei (5.03) funzt aber es lagt total und meine cpu arbeitet mit 20-25% also nur ein core. warum so kompliziert


 
Also wenn ich das richtig sehe hast du einen Q6600
Also brauchst du den SMP-Client (http://www.stanford.edu/~kasson/folding/Folding@Home Windows SMP Client.EXE)
Der will aber das (Admin-)Login-Passwort von Windows haben
Falls du keines erstellt hast musst du erst noch eines produzieren
Geh dazu in die *Systemsteuerung*
Dort in *Benutzerkonten*
Klick auf das *Computeradministrator-Icon*
Und dort auf *Kennwort erstellen*
Jedesmal, wenn du bootest, musst du das eingeben
Und beim ersten Start der SMP will er das auch wieder haben

Alles chloor? - sonst frag einfach


----------



## espanol (15. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Bumblebee erstmal danke, ich hab noch ein Problem er verweigert mir den zugriff auf den Zielcomputer, ich bin als admin angemeldet und habe alle virenprogramme aus(und ja ich kenn mein passwort ) danke schonmal


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



espanol schrieb:


> Bumblebee erstmal danke, ich hab noch ein Problem er verweigert mir den zugriff auf den Zielcomputer, ich bin als admin angemeldet und habe alle virenprogramme aus(und ja ich kenn mein passwort ) danke schonmal


 
Versteh ich nun nicht so ganz..
*er* verweigert mir..... *Zielcomputer* ...
wer ist *er* - dein Vater??
wie?? *Zielcomputer* - steht der in Taiwan??

Mach mich bitte noch etwas schlau(er) und wir lösen das zusammen


----------



## espanol (17. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Zugriff verweigert <error 5>
MPIDU_Sock_post_connect<1275>.......Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte. <errno 10061>... mit ER meinte ich das programm und mein PC^^ wenn mir nicht zu helfen ist, dann werdet ihr das mit sicherheit verkraften^^ ich hab das grafikprog an aber das stottert mit alle 5sek einem bild  und es wird nur ein core benutzt, er sagt das er in 2tagen fertig ist 0!0 (noch was anderes wollte mein mark06 ergebnis zum hwbot hinzufügen hat aber net geklapt helf mir^^bitte)


----------



## sirhot (17. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

so bin jetzt auch in eurem Foldin@Home-Team mit meinem alten PC, notebook und der neuen PS3


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Also ich denke wir sollten mal noch bei 0 anfangen

Lösche mal alles was du von Folding hast um "sauber" dazustehen
Boote dein Kistchen neu; log dich ein (hast ja jetzt Admin-Passwort) und los gehts
Probier erst den neuesten Single-Client (an sich maximal doof bei einem Q6600) aber *nicht* den grafischen
anschliessend - wenn das funktioniert (hat)
versuch den SMP-Client von oben
*muss* gehen - wir geben nicht auf


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



sirhot schrieb:


> so bin jetzt auch in eurem Foldin@Home-Team mit meinem alten PC, notebook und der neuen PS3



Willkommen im Team!


----------



## espanol (17. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Bumblebee ich sehe den SMP-Client nur für Linux kann ich den etwa auch benutzen()


----------



## potzblitz (17. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Würde es sich lohnen meinen Toshiba Teccra 8200 PIII 900 mit Linux mitlaufen zu lassen? Wie lange würde er für eine WU brauchen?


----------



## sirhot (18. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Willkommen im Team!



Danke


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



espanol schrieb:


> Bumblebee ich sehe den SMP-Client nur für Linux kann ich den etwa auch benutzen()


 
Ach herrjeeee...
Also, den SMP-Link hatte ich eigentlich gepostet hier
aber hier isser nochmal http://www.stanford.edu/~kasson/fold...P%20Client.EXE

und dann isses so, dass die Stanfordianer die Seite etwas umgestaltet haben

man muss nun, um zu den entsprechenden "besseren" Links zu kommen auf *==> For expert Folding@home donors interested in running beta version client software, please check out our **High Performance Windows Clients page**.* <== klicken

So, das haste nun von deiner Fragerei


----------



## Gast3737 (18. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

juhu ich kann wieder mit rechnen!. nachdem ich über Ostern einen Sprint gemacht habe und ich danach umgezogen bin geht es jetzt wieder in die vollen!..., die erste miniwu mit 15pts lauert schon ist gleich Ende..


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> juhu ich kann wieder rechnen


 
WB und *GO GO GO*


----------



## Lee (20. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

So ich bin jetzt auf meiner PS3 auch dabei. Hab schon meine ersten 3 WUs
Wie häufig wird das in der Sig geupdatet? Und wirds Automatisch gemacht oder muss man da selbst Hand anlegen?


----------



## benjasso (20. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Bei extremeoverclocking wird alle 3h geupdatet. Die Signatur wird dabei automatisch entsprechend geändert.


----------



## Masterwana (22. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

So mache auch mal mit.
Hab nen AMD 2600+ @ 2250 MHz
hab schon meine ersten 4 WUs


----------



## ugimen (23. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

bin dabei 
mit PS3 und mein core2duo e4500


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Na dann mal willkommen Masterwana und ugimen

Viel Vergnügen beim Falten


----------



## Gast3737 (24. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Masterwana schrieb:


> So mache auch mal mit.
> Hab nen AMD 2600+ @ 2250 MHz
> hab schon meine ersten 4 WUs



dir geht es wie mir....mein Client läuft bei 2250 nicht stabil...weiß nicht woran es liegt habe den fürs Folden wieder runtertakten müssen. am kühler liegt es bestimmt nicht... viel Spaß dir auch von meiner Seite...wundere dich nich wenn du öfters mal mini WU's bekommst...bei mir ist es so ein2 rund 210 dann ne rund300 und dann nen paar kleine dann alles wieder von vorn es sei es stürzt zwischen durch ab, dann geht es mit kleinen zu erst los..


----------



## Gast3737 (24. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

ist ja komisch...bei oc inside wird meine Wu nicht angezeigt die ich vor 1 tag versandt wurde so fehlen mir paar plätze und punkte...warum?

hier die Lösung für alle die sich wundern:

If you haven't noticed, the individual stats have not been updating for about a day now. Stanford is aware and working on the issue so please don't email me about it as it is beyond my control!

According to them it should be resolved within the next 12-24 hours. Until then we all just have to sit and wait. Sorry.


----------



## Masterwana (24. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

ich bin froh das ich nur kleine WUs bekomme, hab nähmlich keine lust den Rechner zwei Tage durch laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Gast3737 (24. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Masterwana schrieb:


> ich bin froh das ich nur kleine WUs bekomme, hab nähmlich keine lust den Rechner zwei Tage durch laufen zu lassen.



geile sache ich habe eine Wu mit 290 punkten die aber zur Zeit mit 198ppd bewertet wird(Rekord für meinen PC), da lohnt es sich mal durchzufalten..ob es am vorrüber gehenden netzteil und Gehäuse liegt..man munkelt es schon...


was ist mit derSitzriese los? no folding?


----------



## Masterwana (24. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen wie ich FahMon einrichte?
Hab mir mal die Help.pdf angeschaut, aber da komm ich auch nicht weiter, bei mir gibts den ordner gar nicht der da angegeben ist.

Oda fuktioniert FahMon nicht mit dem single-core-client?


----------



## benjasso (24. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

FahMon funktioniert afaik mit allen Clients. Einfach starten, in das weiße Feld rechtsklicken, Client-Eintrag hinzufügen, irgend einen Namen aussuchen und den Pfad, in dem dein F@H Client ist angeben und OK. Dann sollte es schon funktionieren.


----------



## Gast3737 (25. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

gleich habe ich 292pt mehr!


----------



## Masterwana (26. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Jetzt klappts^^
Man muss also den ordner und nicht irgendwelche .exe da rein ziehen.

nochmal danke benjasso


----------



## Gast3737 (26. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Der Folding Stats Server zickt in der letzten Zeit mal mächtig rum...was ist mir derSitzriese los?


----------



## EGThunder (26. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Man ich hatte die Tage ne WU mit 2.500.000 Einheiten, normal sind bei mir 500.000. Dafür hab ich aber auch über 2200 Punkte bekommen. Kann man das irgenwie einstellen, das man mehr von solchen WU's bekommt?

Ich seh gerade die aktuelle hat auch 2.500.000. *smile*

EG


----------



## EGThunder (28. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Habe heute meinen E4300 in Rente geschickt, absofort arbeitet bei mir ein Q6700 mit 3,33GHz die WU's ab. 

EG


----------



## EGThunder (29. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Mal ne Frage, wäre es sinnvoll bei einem Quad-Core 2 SMP-Clienten laufen zu lassen oder sollte ich bei einem bleiben?

EG


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



EGThunder schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, wäre es sinnvoll bei einem Quad-Core 2 SMP-Clienten laufen zu lassen oder sollte ich bei einem bleiben?
> EG


 
Ich denke nicht, dass das dir (und uns) was bringt
Wenn eine SMP läuft dann lastet sie die Cores zu 100% aus
Eine zweite bremst die nur aus und *bestenfalls *machst du das doppelte in der doppelten Zeit - also gleichviel...

Btw. wir sind *Rang 132*


----------



## Masterwana (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Btw. wir sind *Rang 132*




Jetzt schon 131. Die Top 100 sind nicht mehr weit.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Masterwana schrieb:


> Jetzt schon 131. Die Top 100 sind nicht mehr weit.


 
Falsch...

*130* 

Weiter so ....


----------



## nfsgame (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

So, ich unterstütze das Team auch mal. Mit meinem QX9650 und einer HD3870. Blad kommen noch ein E2200, eine Athlon 64 3800+, ein Athlon 64 3000+ und zwei HD3850 dazu. MAl sehen was dann geht!


----------



## nfsgame (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

*unser team: platz 129*


----------



## Nesmit (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



EGThunder schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, wäre es sinnvoll bei einem Quad-Core 2 SMP-Clienten laufen zu lassen oder sollte ich bei einem bleiben?
> 
> EG



Also ein SMP-Client lastet alle vier Cores bei mir aus.
Und ich rechne jetzt mit nem Quadcore @2.4Ghz mit.


----------



## Nesmit (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hab gerad ne 5.000.000er WU bekommen, gibt es größere?


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Nesmit schrieb:


> Hab gerad ne 5.000.000er WU bekommen, gibt es größere?


 
Ich meine nicht
Leider lässt sich daraus nicht auf die Punkte schliessen
Btw. - weil sich hier ein CountDown einschleicht

*Rang 128 *


----------



## Nesmit (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht
> Leider lässt sich daraus nicht auf die Punkte schliessen
> Btw. - weil sich hier ein CountDown einschleicht
> 
> *Rang 128 *



Also ich hatte 2x eine 500.000er WU, brachte mir 2x mal 1760 Punkte.
Bei der 5.000.000er WU werden es wohl kaum 17600 Punkte sein, aber ich hoffe doch auf einen kleinen Mehrwert. 

Wo kann man die PPD ablesen?


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Nesmit schrieb:


> Wo kann man die PPD ablesen?


 
Geh mal hierhin

PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Nesmit schrieb:


> Hab gerad ne 5.000.000er WU bekommen, gibt es größere?



Das sind die mir bisher größten WUs, die ich kenne. Die PS3 sollte 1 1/2 Tage zu falten haben.

Leider habe ich immer noch nicht die Formel zur Errechnung der wahren Punkte für die Highscore-Liste herausgefunden.

Wenn sich vielleicht in etwa drei bis vier Leute zusammenfinden könnten, die ihre Punktezahl aufschreiben, eine WU erfolgreich beenden (vorher die Punktezahl für die aktuelle WU merken) und anschließend die in der Highscore-Liste die Änderung aufschreiben.

Somit habt ihr die Differenz von Vorher zu Nachher samt Punktezahl. Hier sollte sich mit Leichtigkeit eine Formel finden lassen.


----------



## EGThunder (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Leute wir sind wieder auf einem aufstrebenden Ast, Team China wird in 3 Tage geknackt und im Moment sind wir eines der stärksten Teams was die Punkte anbelangt die in 24h umgesetzt werden.

Also weiter so und lasst die Prozessoren qualmen. 

EG

Edit: F@H hat mir gerade ne 5.000.000 WU bei 96% vernichtet, kann mir mal einer mal sagen wie sowas passiert? *stinksaueris*


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



nfsgame schrieb:


> *unser team: platz 129*



 nö schon sind wa 128


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Wenn sich vielleicht in etwa drei bis vier Leute zusammenfinden könnten, die ihre Punktezahl aufschreiben, eine WU erfolgreich beenden (vorher die Punktezahl für die aktuelle WU merken) und anschließend die in der Highscore-Liste die Änderung aufschreiben.


 
Ok, here it comes 

VORHER:

20 
TheWasp 
153759 
120 ​ 

Dann eine 2653er gefaltet (gibt gemäss Liste 1760 Punkte)

DANACH:

20 
TheWasp 
155519 
121 ​ 

Also *genau *die erwarteten Punkte



RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> nö schon sind wa 128


 
Richtig, wie weiter oben angemerkt


----------



## Nesmit (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Das sind die mir bisher größten WUs, die ich kenne. Die PS3 sollte 1 1/2 Tage zu falten haben.
> 
> Leider habe ich immer noch nicht die Formel zur Errechnung der wahren Punkte für die Highscore-Liste herausgefunden.
> 
> ...



Also ich hab eben die 5.000.000 WU fertig gehabt, jetzt seit zwei Stunden wieder eine und hab wieder 7% fertig. Das dauert niemals 1 1/2 Tage für die PS3 wenn sie so viel besser sein soll als normale PCs, oder?


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ok, here it comes
> 
> 
> Dann eine 2653er gefaltet (gibt gemäss Liste 1760 Punkte)
> ...


 
@ *Bumblebee:*
Hast Du diese WU mit einer PS3, oder mit dem PC gefaltet?
Schaut eher nach PC aus.

Ich glaube, Wannseesprinter wollte rausfinden, wieviele PPD mit einer PS3 
möglich sind. 
Die Idee von Wannseesprinter ist ein guter Ansatz, dieses "Geheimnis" endlich zu lüften!
Also, bitte weitere Posts mit Punkten und Zeit für die PS3.
Danke

Greetings
Ratzinger_Sepp


----------



## klefreak (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

@ ratzinger-sepp: 

wie kommt das, dass du auf platz 3 in der PCGH Liste einsteigst?? 
Kommst du von einem anderen Team??

Kann man bei Teamwechsel einfach alle punkte mitnehmen?? 

Was läuft bei dir alles, dass du so schnell punkte machst??

lg Klem


----------



## Nesmit (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Also nochmal zur 5.000.000er WU. Für die habe ich jetzt ca. 17-18 Std. gebraucht, also sollte es mit der PS3 schneller gehen glaub ich.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Ratzinger-Sepp schrieb:


> @ *Bumblebee:*
> Hast Du diese WU mit einer PS3, oder mit dem PC gefaltet?
> Schaut eher nach PC aus.


 
Stimmt - natürlich mit PC gefaltet, hab ja keine PS3 nicht - leider

Abgesehen davon müssten doch die Punkte (wie bei denen vom PC) in der Liste stehen
Also anderer Approach
Melde mal einer eine laufende Projektnummer - dann guggen wir mal ...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Nesmit schrieb:


> Also ich hab eben die 5.000.000 WU fertig gehabt, jetzt seit zwei Stunden wieder eine und hab wieder 7% fertig. Das dauert niemals 1 1/2 Tage für die PS3 wenn sie so viel besser sein soll als normale PCs, oder?



Es gibt Mega-WUs, an denen eine PS3 1 1/2 knabbert. Ich hoffe, bald eine zu bekommen. Lange ist die PS3 aus gewesen. In den nächsten Tagen werde ich, in aller Hoffnung eine dicke WU zu bekommen, die PS3 wieder mal in Betrieb nehmen.



Ratzinger-Sepp schrieb:


> @ *Bumblebee:*
> Also, bitte weitere Posts mit Punkten und Zeit für die PS3.
> Danke
> 
> ...



Ich denke, dass meine aktuelle WU längst abgelaufen ist. Somit kann ich mich auf eine neue stürzen und bei der Berechnung mitmachen.



klefreak schrieb:


> @ ratzinger-sepp:
> 
> wie kommt das, dass du auf platz 3 in der PCGH Liste einsteigst??
> Kommst du von einem anderen Team??
> ...



Denkbar ist es, dass man mit seinem Account samt Punkten auch in andere Teams mit einsteigen kann. Vielmehr denke ich aber, dass Ratzinger-Sepp durchgehend die PS3 strampeln lässt. Dann ist ein hoher Rang gar nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



klefreak schrieb:


> @ ratzinger-sepp:
> 
> wie kommt das, dass du auf platz 3 in der PCGH Liste einsteigst??
> Kommst du von einem anderen Team??
> ...


 
@ klefreak:
Ich bin nicht auf Platz 3 eingestiegen, sondern hab mich mühsam hochgefaltet und war immer im PCGH-Team!

Soweit ich weis nimmt man bei einem Teamwechsel keine Punkte mit.
(d.h. Die Gesamtpunkte des Users werden dann auf mehrere Teams verteilt.)

Bei mir laufen im Moment ein Q6600, ein E6550 und noch ein bis zwei E6300.



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Denkbar ist es, dass man mit seinem Account samt Punkten auch in andere Teams mit einsteigen kann. Vielmehr denke ich aber, dass Ratzinger-Sepp durchgehend die PS3 strampeln lässt. Dann ist ein hoher Rang gar nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich.


 
@ Wannseesprinter:
Nein, bei mir faltet keine PS3, und da ich vermute, dass diese 
max. 1000 ppd schafft, bei min. 150W Verbrauch, wäre das auch nicht wünschenswert.
Mangels detaillierter Angaben bezüglich Punkten und Stromverbrauch konnte das bisher ja leider nie geklärt werden, oder hab ich es nur überlesen?
Vielleicht kommt diesmal endlich Licht ins Dunkel.

Greetings

Sepp


----------



## Nesmit (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Mal ne Frage. Mein Q6600 läuft gerade auf 2.4Ghz, habe ihn eben aber auf 3Ghz getaktet (kleiner Test) und lief perfekt, bringt es (viel) mehr wenn ich mit 3Ghz crunche als mit 2.4Ghz?


----------



## nfsgame (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Nesmit schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage. Mein Q6600 läuft gerade auf 2.4Ghz, habe ihn eben aber auf 3Ghz getaktet (kleiner Test) und lief perfekt, bringt es (viel) mehr wenn ich mit 3Ghz crunche als mit 2.4Ghz?


Da hilft nur probieren geht über studieren.. Die übertaktung bringt eigendlich nicht so wahnsinnig viel aber 20-40 min lassen sich bestimmt rausholen (1,5mio/434p WU).


----------



## Nesmit (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Da hilft nur probieren geht über studieren.. Die übertaktung bringt eigendlich nicht so wahnsinnig viel aber 20-40 min lassen sich bestimmt rausholen (1,5mio/434p WU).



Ne dann lass ich das lieber, also meinen Q6600 @2.4Ghz kann ich sowieso nicht auslasten, der SMP-Client schafft das, aber wenn das jetzt nur 20-40 Minuten bringt dann ist es auch egal. 3Ghz schafft er mit dem Standart-Vcore darüber freu ich mich, aber ich brauch die Leistung einfach nicht.


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Nesmit schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage. Mein Q6600 läuft gerade auf 2.4Ghz, habe ihn eben aber auf 3Ghz getaktet (kleiner Test) und lief perfekt, bringt es (viel) mehr wenn ich mit 3Ghz crunche als mit 2.4Ghz?


 
@Nesmit:

Wenn Du statt 2,4 mit 3 GHz taktest, sind das 25% mehr.

Dann ist der F@H-Client auch um 25% schneller!!!

Ich finde, das lohnt sich durchaus.
Früher warich auch ein Gegner des Übertaktens, aber beim 
Falten haut es voll rein!
Mein Q6600 läuft mit 3,6GHz und braucht ca. 13h für eine 1760er WU.

Greetings

Sepp


----------



## Nesmit (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Ratzinger-Sepp schrieb:


> @Nesmit:
> 
> Wenn Du statt 2,4 mit 3 GHz taktest, sind das 25% mehr.
> 
> ...



Mit welchen Vcore läuft er auf 3,6Ghz?


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Nesmit schrieb:


> Mit welchen Vcore läuft er auf 3,6Ghz?


 
Meiner läuft mit 1,42V.

Greetz

Sepp


----------



## nfsgame (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

*Platz 127*


----------



## klefreak (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Ratzinger-Sepp schrieb:


> Meiner läuft mit 1,42V.
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Sepp




wow, mit der rechenleistung ist klar, dass du da recht ordentliche werte beim falten hast 

lg Klem


----------



## Zubertus05 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Verdammt bei mir bleiben die rechner mal wieder aus...
meine Frau sagt wir müßen Strom sparen .....
nur zu dumm das die Rechner mit der meisten power zu hause stehen
bin deswegen schon ein paar plätze nach unten.
naja der TEAMgeist ist alles was zählt.

servus


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Zubertus05 schrieb:


> Verdammt bei mir bleiben die rechner mal wieder aus...
> meine Frau sagt wir müßen Strom sparen .....
> nur zu dumm das die Rechner mit der meisten power zu hause stehen
> bin deswegen schon ein paar plätze nach unten.
> ...




dito


----------



## Zubertus05 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

phuuuu
und ich dachte schon das ich der einzige bin dem es so geht


----------



## Lubi7 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

@ Ratzinger-Sepp

Wie viel Saft Zieht dein PC insgesammt in Watt bei 2,4 und um wie viel mehr zieht er übertaktet also 3,0 bzw. 3,6.

Mein PC E4300 (Graka Radeon x1950 GT) zieht 100W und zwischen übertakteten Zustand 2,4 statt 1,8 GHz sind gerade mal 0,5 W Uterschied.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

jeah! Schon *Platz 126*! Die Top 100 sind zum greifen nah!


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Lubi7 schrieb:


> @ Ratzinger-Sepp
> 
> Wie viel Saft Zieht dein PC insgesammt in Watt bei 2,4 und um wie viel mehr zieht er übertaktet also 3,0 bzw. 3,6.
> 
> Mein PC E4300 (Graka Radeon x1950 GT) zieht 100W und zwischen übertakteten Zustand 2,4 statt 1,8 GHz sind gerade mal 0,5 W Uterschied.


 
Hallo Lubi7,

zum Q6600 kann ich es im Moment nicht genau sagen, 
aber ich hab mit vor ein paar Tagen einen Q9450 eingebaut.
Der hat mit 2,66GHz (standard) 145W verbraucht, 
und jetzt mit 3,4GHz braucht er 195W.
VCore von 1,14 auf 1,22 angehoben.
Ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich ein unterirdischer 
OCer bin! 
Normalerweise halte ich nix davon, 
aber wie gesagt, beim Falten bringts echt viel.

Falls es jemanden interessiert:
Soweit ich es auf die Schnelle ermitteln konnte, bringt der Q9450 mit 3,4GHz ungefähr genausoviel ppd, wie der Q6600 mit 3,6GHz.
Leider hab ich den Q9450 noch nicht auf 3,6 gebracht, 
dazu müsste ich mich mehr mit dem OC befassen, dazu hab ich aber im Moment keine Zeit.

Greetings 

Sepp


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Hallo,

da unsere PS3-Falter auch diesmal wieder keine Messungen bezüglich der ppd posten, kann ich mal folgendes beisteuern:

Zitat aus den FAH-FAQs:

*It seems that the PS3 is more than 10X as powerful as an average PC. Why doesn't it get 10X PPD as well?*
We balance the points based on both speed and the flexibility of the client. The GPU client is still the fastest, but it is the least flexible and can only run a very, very limited set of WUs. Thus, its points are not linearly proportional to the speed increase. The PS3 takes the middle ground between GPUs (extreme speed, but at limited types of WU's) and CPU's (less speed, but more flexibility in types of WUs). We have picked the PS3 as the natural benchmark machine for PS3 calculations and set its points per day to 900 to reflect this middle ground between speed (faster than CPU, but slower than GPU) and flexibility (more flexible than GPU, less than CPU). 
Zitat Ende.

Wie ich schon vermutet habe, unter 1000 ppd.
Die Leistungsaufnahme hat Wannseesprinter schon mal mit 156W gemessen.
Somit ist die PS3 entgegen der verbreiteten Meinung nicht besonders effizient.

Greetings

Sepp


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



Ratzinger-Sepp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da unsere PS3-Falter auch diesmal wieder keine Messungen bezüglich der ppd posten...


 
Joo, leider nur allzu wahr

Was ich beitragen kann..
Auf der Liste seh ich (im Moment) Credits zwischen 210 und 1500 Punkten für PS3
Dabei sind die 1500er scheinbar *extreme* "Langläufer" - will heissen
"prefered" 16 Tage
"deadline" 24 Tage


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

könnte mir jemand nen link zu einer deutschen anleitung des smp client geben..ich muss dass Notebook meiner Süßen zum DuelCore folden bringen...vorübergehend falte ich in zwei ordnern....aber ich will mehr punkte ham...


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> könnte mir jemand nen link zu einer deutschen anleitung des smp client geben..ich muss dass Notebook meiner Süßen zum DuelCore folden bringen...vorübergehend falte ich in zwei ordnern....aber ich will mehr punkte ham...


 
Evtl. hilft das:
Stellen Sie sicher, dass .NET Framework v2.0 installiert ist.
Ihr Windows-Benutzerkonto muss kennwortgeschützt sein, da der SMP-Client unter Windows nicht funktionieren wird, wenn Ihr Konto nicht über ein Kennwort verfügt. 
Installieren Sie den fah SMP-Client. 
Führen Sie im Installationsverzeichnis die install.bat aus.
Starten Sie fah.exe.
FAH-Benutzername und Team 70335 dürften klar sein.

Ich hoffe, das hilft weiter.

Ach ja, die relativ kurzen Deadlines der SMP-WUs sind zu beachten!

Mfg
Sepp


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Verdammt ich bekomme mittlerweile meine 2. 1275pkt WU, die über 5 Stunden länger brauch, als eine mit 1760pkt


----------



## Gast3737 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

du bist gut ich nur 15er mini kram, ok bei meiner folding power verständlich...


----------



## Leopardgecko (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Kriterien, nach denen man die WU's zugewiesen bekommt?
Kann man diese irgendwie beeinflussen, oder geschiet die Verteilung ganz zufällig?

Ich habe nämlich festgestellt, das ich sehr viele WU's des Projekts 2170 Amber bekomme.
Da braucht es pro WU 40 Stunden für gerade mal 234 Punkte.
WU's wie Projekt 3906 Double Gromacs B, bringen jedoch bei knapp 9 Stunden Bearbeitungszeit eine Punktzahl von 310. Die bekomme ich leider viel zu selten.


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Ich glaub das kann man net beeinflussen. Jenachdem welche Projekte die von der Stanford Uni berechnet haben wollen, setzen die ihre Prioritäten, so stell ich mir das vor.
Wie die allerdings die Punkte berechnen....k.A.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ich glaub das kann man net beeinflussen.


 
Seh ich auch so



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Wie die allerdings die Punkte berechnen....k.A.




Ich meine das gelesen zu haben; falls ich es wieder finde poste ich den Link


----------



## Ratzinger-Sepp (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Wie die allerdings die Punkte berechnen....k.A.
> 
> mfg
> SilentKilla


 
Hallo,

das hab ich gefunden:

*How do you decide how much credit a work unit is worth? *

Points are determined by the performance of a given machine relative to a benchmark machine. Before putting out any new work unit, we benchmark it on a dedicated 2.8 GHz Pentium 4 computer with *SSE2 disabled*. (more specifically, as reported by /proc/cpuinfo on linux: vendor_id : GenuineIntel, cpu family : 15, model : 2, model name : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz, stepping : 9, cpu MHz : 2806.438, cache size : 512 KB). This machine runs linux, so all WUs are benchmarked with the linux core. *Note:* Currently the linux and Windows fah_cores run at the same speed, so this does not impact points performance. 
We plug the results of this into the following formula: 
points = 110 * (daysPerWU) 
where _daysPerWU_ is the number of days it took to complete the unit. This equation was chosen to match the points for previous Gromacs WUs from the previous point system. The upshot is that Tinker WUs will be worth more than before we set up the new point system (i.e. before April 2004). 
*Please note that the very concept of a reference machine will mean that some WU performance will vary from the performance on your machine. Even between P4s, there are significant differences in architectures over the years. Moreover, variations between FAH WUs can also lead to differences in benchmarking points.* 
Our goal is consistency within a given definition of a reference machine setup (described above), but beyond that, the natural variation from machine to machine and WU to WU will never allow any point system to perfectly reflect what you get on your machine. 

So schauts aus!

Greetings

Sepp


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Verstehe verstehe...110*die Tage für den Referenz P4 macht die Punkt heißt bei 330 muss der P4 3 Tage rechnen..bei 1760 16 Tage..hemmm ganz schön lang und nen q6600 macht das in ein paar stunden und..je nach Molekül anzahl..habe ich für meinen pc festgestellt habe grade eine wu mit 178 pt und der macht die mit max 144ppd und gestern war eine mit glaub 128 die hat er mit 230ppt gerechnet..denke deswegen es liegt an der Molekül anzahl


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Achso: Wir sind Schon auf Platz 125


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Also; weil es sich hier so eingebürgert hat auch die kleinen Schrittchen zu posten

RANG 124


----------



## Falk (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*

Um für mehr Übersichtlichkeit zu sorgen habe ich diese Diskussion von den eigentlich Infos über das Team abgetrennt. Der Info-Thread wird in Zukunft dafür genutzt, wichtige Änderungen wie neue Clients bekannt zu geben. Ein Thread mit über 500 Postings ist dafür nämlich nicht unbedingt geeignet


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: PCGH Folding@Home-Team*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Um für mehr Übersichtlichkeit zu sorgen habe ich diese Diskussion von den eigentlich Infos über das Team abgetrennt. Der Info-Thread wird in Zukunft dafür genutzt, wichtige Änderungen wie neue Clients bekannt zu geben. Ein Thread mit über 500 Postings ist dafür nämlich nicht unbedingt geeignet


nee da hast du recht...aber irgend wie quasselt man doch immer weiter und weiter..


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2008)

Aba sischaa - ganz meine Meinung

hast du fein gemacht - FalkMan


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Mai 2008)

Top einhundert PCGH wir kommen...und ich Team intern ...TOP hundert...lauf Notebook und Athlon lauf.nächste Woche der E7200 auch..so in paar Monate, bin ich dann dort...


----------



## klefreak (23. Mai 2008)

RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> Top einhundert PCGH wir kommen...und ich Team intern ...TOP hundert...lauf Notebook und Athlon lauf.nächste Woche der E7200 auch..so in paar Monate, bin ich dann dort...



für die Radeon auch noch den GPU2 Client, der bringt dir >1000 ppd !!!

lg Klemens 
ps: gutes falten


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Mai 2008)

oh ja habe ich ganz vergessen...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. Mai 2008)

Meine PS3 hab ich jetzt fast 24 Stunden durchrechnen lassen. Ergebnis sind 5 WU's. Und ein nicht ganz so ruhig nacht; die Lüfter drehten dann doch schon ziemlich laut auf. Aber was tut man nicht für PCGH(X)


----------



## John117 (26. Mai 2008)

*hust* 122 *hust*


----------



## benjasso (26. Mai 2008)

Wann kommt eigentlich der Nvidia-GPU-Client? Erst mit dem GT200 oder eher und mit welchen GPUs wird der kompatibel?


----------



## John117 (27. Mai 2008)

*hust* 121 *hust*


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Mai 2008)

John117 schrieb:


> *hust* 122 *hust*


und 

*hust* 121 *hust* 

kann ich dir irgendwie helfen??


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. Mai 2008)

Ja, weiterfalten 

Sehr gut, bleibt nur abzuwarten wie sich ein nVidia-Client auf die Scores aufwirken wird.


----------



## John117 (27. Mai 2008)

@Bumblebee: seit du mich vor ein paar Tagen überholt hast, bin ich ein bisschen erkältet 

du kannst mir helfen indem du mir ein bisschen Rechenleistung leihst, damit ich dich wieder einhole 
änder einfach mal bei deinem Q6600-SMP den Usernamen, das würd schon reichen, fürs erste


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2008)

John117 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: seit du mich vor ein paar Tagen überholt hast, bin ich ein bisschen erkältet


 
Oh, das warst du... ok... sorry... *warmen Schal rüberreich*



John117 schrieb:


> du kannst mir helfen indem du mir ein bisschen Rechenleistung leihst, damit ich dich wieder einhole


 
Hab mal einen Gang zurückgeschaltet; warte bis ich dich im Rückspiegel sehe und gebe erst dann wieder Vollgas *MUAHAHAHAHA *



John117 schrieb:


> änder einfach mal bei deinem Q6600-SMP den Usernamen, das würd schon reichen, fürs erste


 
Ich überlegs mir..
Bloss..  welchen Usernamen soll ich dann nehmen


----------



## John117 (28. Mai 2008)

ne lass mal, ich schalte jetzt nämlich eh nen gang zurück
in meinem zimmer herschen nämlich schon fast tropische temperaturen

im winter war mein PC ja Heizungsersatz, weil ich nicht zu dem blöden knopf komme um die heizung einzuschalten, da steht der fette schreibtisch davor

aber jetzt wirds langsam echt zu heiß, ich hab sogar heute nen zusammenhang der wärmeentwicklung mit schlafstörungen festgestellt: normalerweise läuft der pc nämlich die nacht durch und heizt folglich kräftig und dann wache ich immer total müde und kaputt auf
heute beim aufwachen war ich fit, ausgeschlafen und es war irgendwie kühler als sonst, hab ich gleich gedacht, aha pc abgestürtzt, ich geh rüber und tadaa recht gehabt 

also wenn das so weitergeht, werd ich über nacht pause machen und abschalten


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2008)

John117 schrieb:


> in meinem zimmer herschen nämlich schon fast tropische temperaturen


 
.. frag mich mal .. *röchel*

Glücklicherweise stehen meine Rechner im Arbeitszimmer; aber da isses *ECHT* tropisch heiss im Moment


----------



## Zubertus05 (29. Mai 2008)

Jipii endlich läuft der SMP so wie er soll.


----------



## Xquad (29. Mai 2008)

Hallöchen ihr habt jetz nen neuen Falter.

Ich unterstütze euch mit einem Quad6600@3Ghz. 100% Ausgelastet.
Vorher hat er sich, in Spielen und Anwendungen, immer gelangweilt
Jetz hab ich sogar nen grund gefunden mein Quad noch weiter zu übertackten. 

Ich hab auch gleich mal ne frage.
Wenn man die Deadline nicht einhält bekommt man dann keine Punkte für eine ganze WU? Oder werden Punkte pro Checkpoint vergeben?

MFG Xquad


----------



## nfsgame (29. Mai 2008)

Xquad schrieb:


> Hallöchen ihr habt jetz nen neuen Falter.
> 
> Ich unterstütze euch mit einem Quad6600@3Ghz. 100% Ausgelastet.
> Vorher hat er sich, in Spielen und Anwendungen, immer gelangweilt
> ...


Na erstmal willkommen im Team! Wenn die Deadline abgelaufen ist dann gibt es keine Punkte mehr, leider.


----------



## Xquad (29. Mai 2008)

So jetz hab ich noch mehr fragen.
1.: Bei FahMon wird mir ein ppd von 1060 angezeigt. Is das nich ein bischen langsam? Pro WU sind das durchschnittlich 265 Punkte
DAnn wird bei erste ClientKonsole in FahMon angezeigt Benutzername: Anonym/0 Bei den anderen 3 wird es aber richtig angezeigt Xquad/70338
ABER direkt in der Console wird es richtig angezeigt.

2: Bringen die Argumente -advmethods und -forceasm an leistung? 

3: Bringt der SMP Client mehr ppd als wenn ich 4 normale clients starte?

MFG Xquad


----------



## MESeidel (29. Mai 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Na erstmal willkommen im Team! Wenn die Deadline abgelaufen ist dann gibt es keine Punkte mehr, leider.



Aber gibt ja eine Bevorzugte Fälligkeit und eine Endgültige Fälligkeit.
Bei der 1. bekommt man mehr Punkte, bei der 2. noch ein paar.

Oder ist das bei SMP nicht so?


----------



## Gast3737 (29. Mai 2008)

So Männers jetzt rockt die Gpu und 1 CPU Client meine Hütte...das burnt er hat beim Gpu innerhalb von 10 min. 400/1000 Steps gemacht.....Top 100 sind ja mein Zeil


----------



## Zubertus05 (31. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,
irgendwie lassen die warmen Tage unseren Output einbrechen.
faltet mehr!!!!


----------



## Gast3737 (31. Mai 2008)

bei mir nicht...nur kann es sein, dass die GPU-Stas verzögert reingestellt werden? bei mir fehlen 2 WU'S...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (31. Mai 2008)

Zubertus05 schrieb:


> irgendwie lassen die warmen Tage unseren Output einbrechen.
> faltet mehr!!!!




Ich falte wie wild!!!


----------



## m4h (31. Mai 2008)

so... nachdem ich mit dem smp client erst bisserl auf kriegsfuß stand falte ich nun auch fürs pcgh team mit!

muss allerdings sagen das der für einen wu ziemlich laaaannnge brauch...


----------



## MESeidel (31. Mai 2008)

RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> bei mir nicht...nur kann es sein, dass die GPU-Stas verzögert reingestellt werden? bei mir fehlen 2 WU'S...



Gestern gab's ein Problem mit dem neuen GPU2 Core und Server.
Hab auch 3 WUs verloren.

In der Log stehen sie als erfolgreich gesendet bei Kakao tauchen sie aber nicht auf...


----------



## klefreak (31. Mai 2008)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Gestern gab's ein Problem mit dem neuen GPU2 Core und Server.
> Hab auch 3 WUs verloren.
> 
> In der Log stehen sie als erfolgreich gesendet bei Kakao tauchen sie aber nicht auf...




das dürfte der Grund dafür sein, also verloren ist noch nichts (nach diesen angaben  )

Folding Forum • View topic - Stats not updating
Folding Forum • View topic - Points not updating?

lg Klemens

ps: hoffentlich beheben sie schleunigst den fehler mit den HD2900 Karten !!


----------



## Gast3737 (31. Mai 2008)

uhhhi ich musste grade feststellen, dass ich schon 11053 pt habe...so eine überraschung..die Server wurden aktualisiert...bei Fahmon mal auf euren Namen klicken da kommt ihr da hin und staunt!


----------



## Gast3737 (1. Juni 2008)

EOC-Stats sind down...da geht in diesem Moment nix mehr...


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2008)

RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> EOC-Stats sind down...da geht in diesem Moment nix mehr...


 
Die kommen schon wieder...
btw. hast schon 11930 Punkte


----------



## m4h (1. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mal ne Frage und zwar ob man in der Logfile nicht sehen müßte das die Daten übertragen wurden?
Habe gestern meinen ersten WU beendet allerdings ohne Bestätigung...

Nutze den SMP Client.


----------



## benjasso (1. Juni 2008)

Hier mal aus dem Log meins SMP

```
[16:49:50] Sending work to server


[16:49:50] + Attempting to send results
[16:57:21] + [B]Results successfully sent[/B]
[16:57:21] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[16:57:21] + Number of Units Completed: 50
```

Wenn das da steht wurde sie erfolgreich gesendet, denke ich zumindst


----------



## m4h (1. Juni 2008)

Nope, das steht da leider nicht.... der hat nicht mal versucht die zu senden...
Die Daten sind allerdings noch immer auf der Platte.
Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## klefreak (1. Juni 2008)

m4h schrieb:


> Nope, das steht da leider nicht.... der hat nicht mal versucht die zu senden...
> Die Daten sind allerdings noch immer auf der Platte.
> Jemand ne Idee?



vielleicht probleme, dass der client keine Verbindung durch die FIREWALL bekommt??

einfach den Client in der FIREWALL als sicheres Programm definieren

lg Klemens

ps: die abgearbeiteten Ergebnisse sollten, soweit die Deadline nicht überschritten alle noch gesendet werden, wenn die verbindung dann hinhaut


----------



## m4h (1. Juni 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> vielleicht probleme, dass der client keine Verbindung durch die FIREWALL bekommt??
> 
> einfach den Client in der FIREWALL als sicheres Programm definieren
> 
> ...



hab das natürlich gemacht und hab es nun auch mit dem -sending all probiert allerdings versucht er nur die verbindung aufzubauen und wird dann geschlossen

das is aus meiner logfile

```
Launch directory: C:\Programme\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01
Executable: C:\Programme\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01\fah.exe
Arguments: -send all 

[13:45:14] - Ask before connecting: No
[13:45:14] - User name: Loudnsick (Team 70335)
[13:45:14] - User ID: 7E27BF305DC7CC27
[13:45:14] - Machine ID: 1
[13:45:14] 
[13:45:14] Loaded queue successfully.
[13:45:14] Attempting to return result(s) to server...

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


--- Opening Log file [June 1 13:46:59]
```


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2008)

> [16:49:50] + Attempting to send results
> [16:57:21] + *Results successfully sent*
> [16:57:21] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
> [16:57:21] + Number of Units Completed: 50[/code]


 
Jupp, das heisst *erfolgreich gesendet*

Wenn das da *NICHT* steht (was du ja angesagt hast) dann sollte eigentlich da stehen, dass der Client es versucht hat und nicht konnte

zum Bleistift


> [ZEIT] + Attempting to send results
> [ZEIT] Couldnt send HTTP request to server (winiset)
> [ZEIT] + Could not not connect to Work Server (results)
> [ZEIT] (171.64. -usw)
> ...


 
Dass der Client *gar nicht versucht* zu senden ist mir absolut neu


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2008)

m4h schrieb:


> hab das natürlich gemacht und hab es nun auch mit dem -sending all probiert allerdings versucht er nur die verbindung aufzubauen und wird dann geschlossen


 
Versuch es mal mit *-local* -send all


----------



## m4h (1. Juni 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Versuch es mal mit *-local* -send all



gleiche spiel:


```
Launch directory: C:\Programme\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01
Executable: C:\Programme\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01\fah.exe
Arguments: -local -send all 

[15:53:35] - Ask before connecting: No
[15:53:35] - User name: Loudnsick (Team 70335)
[15:53:35] - User ID: 7E27BF305DC7CC27
[15:53:35] - Machine ID: 1
[15:53:35] 
[15:53:36] Loaded queue successfully.
[15:53:36] Attempting to return result(s) to server...

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
```

es will einfach nich...


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2008)

Das ist "mistig" - m4h

Ich fürchte, dass die Resultate verloren sind (weil der Client nichts zu senden findet)
Starte mal den SMP "normal" und poste die ersten Zeilen hier


----------



## m4h (1. Juni 2008)

sorry das es jetzt bisserl viel code wird aber da ich nicht genau weiß was du brauchst poste ich das einfach mal.
wenn es zuviel ist möge mir ein mod. einfach bescheid sagen oder ändern.


```
[18:14:58] - Ask before connecting: No
[18:14:58] - User name: Loudnsick (Team 70335)
[18:14:58] - User ID: 7E27BF305DC7CC27
[18:14:58] - Machine ID: 1
[18:14:58] 
[18:14:58] Loaded queue successfully.
[18:14:58] 
[18:14:58] + Processing work unit
[18:14:58] Core required: FahCore_a1.exe
[18:14:58] Core found.
[18:14:58] Working on Unit 02 [June 1 18:14:58]
[18:14:58] + Working ...
[18:14:58] 
[18:14:58] *------------------------------*
[18:14:58] Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
[18:14:58] Version 1.74 (March 10, 2007)
[18:14:58] 
[18:14:58] Preparing to commence simulation
[18:14:58] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[18:15:15] - Looking at optimizations...
[18:15:15] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[18:15:15] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[18:15:27] - Expanded 4736380 -> 24426905 (decompressed 515.7 percent)
[18:15:29] 
[18:15:29] Project: 2665 (Run 3, Clone 722, Gen 5)
[18:15:29] 
[18:15:29] Entering M.D.
[18:15:36] Calling FAH init
[18:15:38] Read topology
[18:15:38] ocal files
[18:15:38] Completed 3775 out of 250000 steps  (1 percent)
[18:15:38] water
[18:15:38] Writing local files
[18:15:38] Completed 3775 out of 250000 steps  (1 percent)
[18:15:45] Extra SSE boost OK.
```

p.s. 
@bumblebee
vielen dank schon mal für deine hilfe!


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2008)

Ja, das bestätigt leider meine Befürchtung 
Der Client hat nix zu senden - also tut er es auch nicht
Sofern er nicht "hinter deinem Rücken" was übermittelt hat - hast umsonst gefaltet

Warten wir mal ab was der aktuelle Job dir bringt - ob er sauber übermittelt usw.
Ansonsten ev. den Client löschen und völlig neu aufsetzen


----------



## Gast3737 (2. Juni 2008)

uhhi eoc geht zumindest wieder...die statz sind nur zwei Tage alt...



Edit: alles wieder normal dort! siehe unten:


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juni 2008)

Das Wetter immo ist dumm!  Ich kann immo nur 2 PCs laufen lassen (Athlon 64 3500+ und Q6700) die anderen überhitzen.


----------



## klefreak (3. Juni 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das Wetter immo ist dumm!  Ich kann immo nur 2 PCs laufen lassen (Athlon 64 3500+ und Q6700) die anderen überhitzen.



hab grade deine Folding Page angeschaut, was hast du denn für eine Stromrechnung?? laufen die Rechner alle nur 24/7 zum Crunchen oder werden die auch sonst eingesetzt??

ob du mit 18 P3s noch so viel rechenleistung dazubekommst  (im vergleich zur stromrechnung)

naja, bin gespannt wenn du fertig bist

lg Klemens


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juni 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> hab grade deine Folding Page angeschaut, was hast du denn für eine Stromrechnung?? laufen die Rechner alle nur 24/7 zum Crunchen oder werden die auch sonst eingesetzt??
> 
> ob du mit 18 P3s noch so viel rechenleistung dazubekommst (im vergleich zur stromrechnung)
> 
> ...


Also der Q6700 ist zusetzlich noch mein Gaming Rechner und der läuft auch nicht so ganz 24/7 (so ca. 15-16 Stunden am Tag). Der P4, Athlon 64 3500+, Athlon XP und der Athlon 64 3000+ laufen 24/7 (immo nicht alle s.o.). Den Athlon Xp nutze ich als Proxi für die anderen PCs und der Athlon 64 3500+ ist mein Datei Server. Und der Q6600 läuft immo auch nicht weil der immer abschmiert sobald man alle CPU-Kerne belastet.

Achso: Ich hab die Seite mal geupd (omg die war ja schon alt!)


----------



## Gast3737 (3. Juni 2008)

hihi habe grade den neuen RAM eingbaut, meine Kingston 1066 rams, isch glaube es nicht aber es bringt tatsächlich eine 'Steigerung von knapp 200ppd, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen ist aber so...


----------



## klefreak (3. Juni 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also der Q6700 ist zusetzlich noch mein Gaming Rechner und der läuft auch nicht so ganz 24/7 (so ca. 15-16 Stunden am Tag). Der P4, Athlon 64 3500+, Athlon XP und der Athlon 64 3000+ laufen 24/7 (immo nicht alle s.o.). Den Athlon Xp nutze ich als Proxi für die anderen PCs und der Athlon 64 3500+ ist mein Datei Server. Und der Q6600 läuft immo auch nicht weil der immer abschmiert sobald man alle CPU-Kerne belastet.
> 
> Achso: Ich hab die Seite mal geupd (omg die war ja schon alt!)



hast du eigentlich auch einen GPU2 client am laufen??
bei meinem rechner gabs da probleme mit dem GPU2 wenn ich die restlichen cores ausgelsatet habe (mit console client) dann hat sich der PC sporadisch einfach aufgehängt und der Console Client neugestartet

lg klem

ps: ein GPU2 client bringt >1200ppt (bei meiner hd2900) !!


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juni 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> hast du eigentlich auch einen GPU2 client am laufen??
> bei meinem rechner gabs da probleme mit dem GPU2 wenn ich die restlichen cores ausgelsatet habe (mit console client) dann hat sich der PC sporadisch einfach aufgehängt und der Console Client neugestartet
> 
> lg klem
> ...


bei meinem Q6700 ist ja eine HD3870 drinn und darauf läuft der GPUv2 Client. Der Q6600 PC schmiert auch ab wenn die CPU durch den SMP Clienten belastet wird.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Juni 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> bei meinem Q6700 ist ja eine HD3870 drinn und darauf läuft der GPUv2 Client. Der Q6600 PC schmiert auch ab wenn die CPU durch den SMP Clienten belastet wird.



wieviel ppd macht dein gpu2 client? nachdem ich gestern den e7200 stabil auf 3,2ghz übertaktet habe rennt der GPU-Kollege mit 2182ppd...und sein kleiner Consolenbruder mit rd 263ppd


----------



## nfsgame (4. Juni 2008)

RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> wieviel ppd macht dein gpu2 client? nachdem ich gestern den e7200 stabil auf 3,2ghz übertaktet habe rennt der GPU-Kollege mit 2182ppd...und sein kleiner Consolenbruder mit rd 263ppd


meine hd3870 macht befeuert von einem 3,6GHz Q6700 ca. 2500ppd (lt FAHMON).


----------



## Masterwana (4. Juni 2008)

@m4h: Stell mal ein das der Client nachfragen soll wenn er zum internet Connecten soll. muss ich auch so machen sonst wird nix gesendet


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Juni 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> meine hd3870 macht befeuert von einem 3,6GHz Q6700 ca. 2500ppd (lt FAHMON).



das hängt aber auch vom Molekül ab...ist es größer ist die ppd. langsamer..trotz gleicher Punkte... habe grad eine 4710 da macht es "nur" 2069ppd auch lt. fahmon. ist es ein 30pt WU auf den gpu2 sind es bei mir dann "nur" noch rd 1800 ppd. weil es wiederum zu klein ist....


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juni 2008)

RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> das hängt aber auch vom Molekül ab...ist es größer ist die ppd. langsamer..trotz gleicher Punkte... habe grad eine 4710 da macht es "nur" 2069ppd auch lt. fahmon. ist es ein 30pt WU auf den gpu2 sind es bei mir dann "nur" noch rd 1800 ppd. weil es wiederum zu klein ist....


Jo die meisten ppd gibt es bei den WUs die 498 punkte bringen die sind auch meistens immer gleichgross. Witzig sind die Wus mit 30 Punkten. Da macht meine HD3870 pro MINUTE (!) 4 % xD.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juni 2008)

@RuneDRS666: Wie viele PCs falten immo bei dir? du hast ja nen gaanz schönen punkteausstoss!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (6. Juni 2008)

Was zum Lachen 

sage und schreibe *15 Punkte* gibt es für diese WU


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Juni 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @RuneDRS666: Wie viele PCs falten immo bei dir? du hast ja nen gaanz schönen punkteausstoss!


das notebook meiner Freundin faltet am tage die nacht ist es meistens aus es sei es sind noch zwei drei Prozent bis zum ende...da laufen zwei consolen...den smp bekomme ich absolut nicht zum laufen...

sonst läuft mein pc seit zwei tagen zum test durch jetzt nicht bin bei der 3 ocsession für den prozi...loadlinecalibration aus und schon burnt die dualcore hütte stable sind grad 3,6ghz..da geht noch mehr..bin ich mir sicher..3,8 sind ja ziel...vorhin war auf dem pc laut fahmon eine zusammengerechnete ppd von rd. 2750. habe jetzt ne geile Wu für die pc-console von 486pt bekommen, die rechnet er mit sage und schreibe 518ppd...kann ich nicht fassen...



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Was zum Lachen
> 
> sage und schreibe *15 Punkte* gibt es für diese WU



taja da weisst du wie es mir vor drei Wochen ging da habe ich auf den athlon rund 20 Stück von den Dingern hintereinander bekommen....


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juni 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Was zum Lachen
> 
> sage und schreibe *15 Punkte* gibt es für diese WU


 
Eher fast zum weinen ...


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Juni 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @RuneDRS666: Wie viele PCs falten immo bei dir? du hast ja nen gaanz schönen punkteausstoss!



das ist der Grund:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juni 2008)

Na gut aber Fahmon Anzeigen können ganz schön täuschen siehe hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


trotzdem wird das mit punkten nichts . gibt für dei GPU immoment nur blöde WUs. Vorhin hatte ich sogar eine mit 15 punkten für die HD3870.


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Juni 2008)

stimmt sind fast nur 182er und 98er(die bringen mehr ppd).15er hatte ich erst 3 Stk


----------



## klefreak (7. Juni 2008)

wie stellt ihr FAH auf deutsch ein?? ich finde irgendwie nirgends eine Einstellung, habe mich daher schon fast damit abgefunden
btw zeigt das Programm bei euch im LOG auch immer 2stunden früher an?? --> es ist in Wirklichkeit 16.00 aber im log nur 14.00 

warum???

lg Klemens


----------



## MESeidel (7. Juni 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> wie stellt ihr FAH auf deutsch ein?? ich finde irgendwie nirgends eine Einstellung, habe mich daher schon fast damit abgefunden
> btw zeigt das Programm bei euch im LOG auch immer 2stunden früher an?? --> es ist in Wirklichkeit 16.00 aber im log nur 14.00
> 
> warum???
> ...



Das ist die UTC Zeit sein.
Also am 0. Längengrad.
Also in London z.B.

Kakaostats verwendet auch die Zeitzone.
Im Fahmon kann man das aber in den Einstellungen ändern.

Sprache bin ich mir jetzt nicht sich , aber ich glaube das hat er mit der Installation automatisch eingestellt.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juni 2008)

wegen der sprache: da muss man bei der installation einfach deutsch auswählen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und als zeitangabe wird die fah-serverzeit genutzt. desshalb ist es zwei stunden zeitversetzt. falls es dich stört kannst du ja deine uhr um zwei stunden zurückstellen .


----------



## klefreak (7. Juni 2008)

Hab ich gemacht, hat aber bei mir nicht hingehauen

hab einiges probiert und dann einfach den Inhalt des Ordners ...language/de.DE in den Ordner .../language kopiert und das Programm neu gestartet, danach war es deutsch komisch oder??

lg klemens


ps wegen der ZEIT

hab grad in der WIKIPEDIA raus gefunden, dass die 2Stunden wegen der MESZ (mitteleuropäische Sommerzeit) Zustandegekommen, im Winter dürfte dann nur 1h "falsch" im Log angezeigt werden 



@ nfsgame: auf deiner Homepage würde ich irgendwo ein Inhaltsverzeichnis machen (links als Frame zb.) damit man von jeder Unterseite ohne probleme wieder auf eine andere Seite wechseln kann, außerdem köntest du versuchen, dass du deine PPd irgendwie von den KAKAOSTATS oder vergleichbaren Seiten runterbekommst, dann brauchst du sie nicht immer händisch aktualisieren


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juni 2008)

jo danke für den tipp werde ich im laufe des tages machen.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juni 2008)

Ich hab jetzt mal nen bisschen die Seite verändert und als ppd-Übersicht die WebApp von Fahmon eingebunden.


----------



## MESeidel (7. Juni 2008)

Aber bitte keine Frames.
Wir leben ja in 2008.
Ein Button "zurück" ganz oben und unten, würde es auch erst einmal tun...

Mit jedem neuen Frame stirbt ein Webdesigner an Herzstillstand^^


----------



## klefreak (7. Juni 2008)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Aber bitte keine Frames.
> Wir leben ja in 2008.
> Ein Button "zurück" ganz oben und unten, würde es auch erst einmal tun...
> 
> Mit jedem neuen Frame stirbt ein Webdesigner an Herzstillstand^^




aber si ein einfaches Inhaltsverzeichnis ist nicht so unpraktisch 

mit einem Mainbutton... 

lg Klem 

ps: es gibt ja Herzschrittmacher


@nfs, die webapp von FAHMON ist cool


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juni 2008)

also was fiundet ihr jetzt besser: ein inhaltsverzeichniss auf der lkinken seite oder ein link oben und unten mitdem man zurück auf die startseite kommt?


----------



## MESeidel (7. Juni 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> also was fiundet ihr jetzt besser: ein inhaltsverzeichniss auf der lkinken seite oder ein link oben und unten mitdem man zurück auf die startseite kommt?




Ein Inhaltsverzeichnis ist natürlich besser.

Aber zum guten Ton gehört es, dass das auf jeder Seite "untergebracht" ist.
Also keine Frames.
Natchteil: man muss bei Änderungen alle Seiten ändern.
Bei Komplexen Webeseiten kommt das ganze ja auch dynamisch aus einer Datenbank...


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juni 2008)

Da gibt es nur ein Problem: wenn ich das Inhaltsverzeichniss in die Vorlage vom WebApp einfügen will bekomme ich jede Menge Fehlermeldungen beim öffnen der Website und dann ein riesiges durcheinander(nen paar hundert seiten wirrwar).


----------



## jaiby (8. Juni 2008)

Sooo... Ich bin nun auch wieder dabei... Irgendwann hab ich auch schonmla mitgemacht, nur weiß ich den Nickname nicht mehr  also ein Neuanfang bei FAH.

Gruß jaiby


----------



## Gast3737 (9. Juni 2008)

jaiby schrieb:


> Sooo... Ich bin nun auch wieder dabei... Irgendwann hab ich auch schonmla mitgemacht, nur weiß ich den Nickname nicht mehr  also ein Neuanfang bei FAH.
> 
> Gruß jaiby


 

ich meine bevor ich die Punkte verliere, würde ich an deiner Stelle die Liste nochmal durchforsten..vielleicht fällt dir dein Name wieder ein 
guckst du hier: PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## jaiby (9. Juni 2008)

Ach, ist wurscht... Ich hab jetzt schon wieder 3 WU von gestern und 1 von heute (mit graphischem Client), da der PC aus war... Aber ich hatte damals nicht mehr als 10 WU, denn mein system ist wenig später gecrasht.

Ich nutze Vista x64 und bei mir crasht F@H manchmal, nachdem es die Ergebnisse hochgeladen hat.
Ist darüber näheres bekannt/ tritt das öfter auf?

EDIT: Ich nutze jetzt 2 Console-Clients für meinen E6320@3010MHz und bald kommt auch noch Linux auf unserem AMD Athlon 2400+ dazu *g* <-der ist eh immer an, ist unser privater Netzwerk-Fileserver 

gruß jaiby


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juni 2008)

So bin jetzt aucgh wieder dabei, nachdem ich die letzten tage nur kaum oder gar nicht mitfalten konnte. internet war schrott.


----------



## MESeidel (10. Juni 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So bin jetzt aucgh wieder dabei, nachdem ich die letzten tage nur kaum oder gar nicht mitfalten konnte. internet war schrott.




Hmm
*RuneDRS666* hatte auch 2 Tage nachgelassen.
Aber jetzt hat er mich zum 2. mal überholt^^


----------



## klefreak (10. Juni 2008)

habt ihr auch bemerkt, dass in den letzten Tagen bei den Punkten/WU kräftig was verändert wurde??

mein GPU2 Client macht nur mehr 800 anstelle von 1200ppd und acuh die Console Clients machen weniger als früher, irgendwie gefällt mir das gar nicht!!

lg Klemens


----------



## MESeidel (10. Juni 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> habt ihr auch bemerkt, dass in den letzten Tagen bei den Punkten/WU kräftig was verändert wurde??
> 
> mein GPU2 Client macht nur mehr 800 anstelle von 1200ppd und acuh die Console Clients machen weniger als früher, irgendwie gefällt mir das gar nicht!!
> 
> lg Klemens



Kann sein, dass du die 4727 mit dem GPU bekommen hast.
Die bringen 128 Punkte brauchen aber gut so lange wie WU mit 182 Punkten....

Die großen mit 590 Punkten bekomm ich jetzt gar nicht mehr, die waren schon mal 2200 PPD wert^^


----------



## klefreak (10. Juni 2008)

ja, hab solche 4727er auch bei der console bringen die 2170 wenig ppd (180) aber 2606 bringt viele ppd (bei mir 800)

lg Klem

ps: hoffentlich wird das nicht zur gewohnheit mit den mageren WU's


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juni 2008)

lol ich bekomme für meine consolen klients auf dem q6700 nur noch wus mit 15 punkten das ist ja lachhaft (auch wenn mein pentium 4 nur 2 davon pro tag schafft)!


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Juni 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> lol ich bekomme für meine consolen klients auf dem q6700 nur noch wus mit 15 punkten das ist ja lachhaft (auch wenn mein pentium 4 nur 2 davon pro tag schafft)!



Du da bin ich ja beruhigt ich dachte schon DerSitzRiese und ich sind hier die einzigen Opfer.... ich hatte vormittag eine für die Console mit irgendwas in die oder an die 300pt die hat er mit 918ppd gerechnet 3,8ghz sei dank..

@MESeidel...morgen früh hast du mich dann wieder.mein PC und ich gehen jetzt schlafen... habe am Wochenende den PC oced, gestern ist es mir endlich gelungen! morgen wird dann weiter gefaltet ZIEL: Top 100(bis zum 15.7)


----------



## Gast3737 (11. Juni 2008)

@MESeidel deiner Produktion entnehme ich dass du einen GPU und einen SMP laufen hast...ich habe bei mir festgestellt das ich mit Console und GPU mehr produzieren kann...


----------



## Masterwana (11. Juni 2008)

*Platz 120*​


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juni 2008)

Masterwana schrieb:


> *Platz 120*​


und laut den folding stats von extreme overclocking sollen wir in drei tagen auf platz 118 sein.


----------



## MESeidel (11. Juni 2008)

RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> @MESeidel deiner Produktion entnehme ich dass du einen GPU und einen SMP laufen hast...ich habe bei mir festgestellt das ich mit Console und GPU mehr produzieren kann...



Ja, GPU und SMP - Kakaostats weiß alles^^.

Mit dem Console Client hatte ich so max 220 PPD.
Bei dreien sind das 660 PPD.
Mit SMP sind es rund 1000 PPD auf 3 Kernen.


----------



## Gast3737 (11. Juni 2008)

du das hat mir Kakao nicht verraten ich habe es geschlussfolgert.

das geht bei mir leider nicht...mit nur 2 Kernen aber bei meiner Freundin läuft der Smp jetzt auch auf den Notebook.nachdem ich meinen Fehler bei der Einrichtung gefunden habe. aber die Skalierung lohnt sich echt nicht, auch wenn es paar Punkte mehr sind, da wahrscheinlich immer die Deadlines ablaufen werden...


----------



## MESeidel (11. Juni 2008)

RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> du das hat mir Kakao nicht verraten ich habe es geschlussfolgert.
> 
> das geht bei mir leider nicht...mit nur 2 Kernen aber bei meiner Freundin läuft der Smp jetzt auch auf den Notebook.nachdem ich meinen Fehler bei der Einrichtung gefunden habe. aber die Skalierung lohnt sich echt nicht, auch wenn es paar Punkte mehr sind, da wahrscheinlich immer die Deadlines ablaufen werden...




Das stimmt mit dem Dual Core haben mir die Deadlines auch zu schaffen gemacht.
Deswegen verkauf ich den alten Prozzi auch wenn ich den Kopf wieder frei hab^^


----------



## klefreak (13. Juni 2008)

hi!

ich hab heute eine WU 4727 für den GPU2 bekommen, welche nicht 128 sondern sogar 192 punkte bringt.

scheinbar hat es sich gelohnt, dass sihc einige im FOLDINGFORUM darüber beschwert hatte, dass man für die gleiche harbeit wie eine 182er WU nur 128 punkte bekommt.
laut dem Forum waren diese 4727 eigentlich gar nicht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt sondern nur für die Internen Tester

lg Klemens



> 4700 171.64.65.103  p4700_N68H_AM03 582 1.00 2.00 *97.00* 100 GROGPU2 Description densign
> 4701 171.64.65.103  p4701_N68H_AM03 582 1.00 2.00 *97.00* 100 GROGPU2 Description densign
> 4707 171.64.65.103  p4707_supervillin_e1 576 2.00 3.00 *98.00* 100 GROGPU2 Description densign
> 4708 171.64.65.103  p4708_fip35_ww_domain 544 2.00 3.00 *182.00* 100 GROGPU2 Description densign
> ...


Folding Forum • View topic - 128 pts instead of 182 pts for same work


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Juni 2008)

toll und ich hänge noch an sooner blöden 128er 4404...


----------



## Gast3737 (14. Juni 2008)

habe grad eine neue WU 4729 mit 224pt und 2580,48ppd..kein wunder das er über nacht fast 1000pt gemacht hat...


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2008)

RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> habe grad eine neue WU 4729 mit 224pt und 2580,48ppd..kein wunder das er über nacht fast 1000pt gemacht hat...


Das gibts ja nicht! Du überholst mich bald! Und dann kann ich nächste Woche nicht mal falten (Klassenfahrt)!


----------



## klefreak (14. Juni 2008)

irgendwie sind die Console Clients nicht so der bringer (derzeit) mit meinem C2D e6950q 3,6ghz macht ein Console Client nur 200ppd (der pc läuft ca 12h -14h/Tag) früher hatte ich da immer so um die 300-600ppd, ka, was da los ist ??

hat das noch irgendwer bemerkt??

lg Klemens


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> irgendwie sind die Console Clients nicht so der bringer (derzeit) mit meinem C2D e6950q 3,6ghz macht ein Console Client nur 200ppd (der pc läuft ca 12h -14h/Tag) früher hatte ich da immer so um die 300-600ppd, ka, was da los ist ??
> 
> hat das noch irgendwer bemerkt??
> 
> lg Klemens


ja ich.... das ist echt ne sauerei. erst die gpu WUs mit 128pt und jetzt diese s******.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2008)

platz 118!


----------



## klefreak (14. Juni 2008)

@runedrs666 + nfsgame

wir 3 sind irgendwie schon fanatische Folder??

die letzten Posts sind nur von uns 3  

lg Klemens

go go go


----------



## MESeidel (14. Juni 2008)

@RuneDRS666

Glückwunsch zur zweistelligen Platzierung ;o)


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juni 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> @runedrs666 + nfsgame
> 
> wir 3 sind irgendwie schon fanatische Folder??
> 
> die letzten Posts sind nur von uns 3


 
Na ja, einige von uns haben halt nicht so viel zu sagen 

Und ja, RuneDRS666, gratz und willkommen in den Top-Hundert


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2008)

RuneDRS666: Auch ich heißee dich Willkommen in den Top 100 (auch wenn du mich bald überholst)!


----------



## Gast3737 (14. Juni 2008)

danke für die Blumen, dafür lohnt sich die falterei!

@MESeidel go go go PC bis morgen anlassen, dann bist du auch in Top 100!!!

@Klefreak..mit der Console kann ich nix zu sagen...ich bin noch den AthlonXP 3000+ gewohnt und staune immer wieder wie schnell eine 192pt WU von der Graka gefaltet wird, der Athlon hat 1,5 Tage daran gefaltet...heute Vormittag hatte ich eine 292pt WU(extra SSE2 boost und rd 1050ppd.) und eine 119pt WU(extra SSE boost und mit rd. 880ppd) die hat er blöder weise beide EUE...warum auch immer
aber guck mal selbst was die Console anbetrifft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klefreak (14. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also: edv1 und 2 sind ein c2d e6750 über netzwerk; Tray ist mein 2.core beim e6850@3,6ghz und gpu ist eine HD2900pro (im 2d takt 500mhz da ati tool unter vista bei mir nicht läuft, es erkennt keine taktraten, naja ist auch so schnell genug  )

aber: vor 2 Wochen hatte ich mit dem gleichen system noch über 2300ppd !! und nicht 1800

lg Klemens


----------



## Gast3737 (14. Juni 2008)

ich habe jetzt auch grad die 3408 bekommen, kann dir dann sicher mal sagen wie sie skaliert..


Edit: es sieht nicht gut aus, seit 19:05 Uhr hängt der Zähler bei 0%...wird bestimmt genau solch ein Mist wie bei dir


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2008)

Also die 3408 müsste auf dem pc den du beschrieben hast vieeeel mehr punkte bringen. Bei mir bringt die auf meinem Athlon (kein sse nur 3dnow) auf 1400MHz gute 55ppd.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht limitiert der Core des Projektes (?)


----------



## Gast3737 (14. Juni 2008)

im Core Start steht ja auch nix von extra SSE boost, also ist es wohl nur Prozessortakt abhängig...übrigens nach 53 Minuten hat er jetzt das erste Prozent geschafft, dass kann ja Eiter werden 
Edit:ich korrigiere nach dem Core neustart steht extra sse da!



wer weiss was die Herren sich dabei gedacht haben..könnte es sein, dass wenn ich den Core vom alten PC(den AthlonXP) kopiert habe, dass er sozusagen "denkt" ich habe diesen immer noch drin?


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2008)

Also ich hbae versucht den ordner mit meinen folding at home dateien von meinem x2 5200+ auf meinem Q6700 zum laufen zu bringen und die console ist nichtmal gestartet also kann er auch nicht denken, das du einen anderen prozessor drinn hast.


----------



## Gast3737 (14. Juni 2008)

heisst ergo ich werde mal nen neun core aufsetzen...um mal zu gucken ob es was bringt...denke mal nicht...


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2008)

RuneDRS666 schrieb:


> heisst ergo ich werde mal nen neun core aufsetzen...um mal zu gucken ob es was bringt...denke mal nicht...


Lösch einfach mal die Log dateien nd die queue-datei. Darin sind glaubich die Rechner Infos drinn.


----------



## Gast3737 (14. Juni 2008)

zu spät! alles schon vorbei...ich habe es nur gemacht in der Hoffnung gleich mal ne andere WU zu bekommen, was ja auch geklappt hat...
kurrioser Weise die selbe WU(4563 mit 84pt), wie die die ich immer auf einer der beiden Consolen von dem Notebook bekomme(da ist es immer in der Reihenfolge gleich: erst ne 84er, dann ne 47er dann zwei 15er und alles wieder von vorn)...oh und er ist hier bedeutend schneller wie auf dem Notebook 437,20ppd ggü 170ppd auf dem Notebook...


----------



## Gast3737 (15. Juni 2008)

was irgendwie komisch ist, dass seit zwei Tagen öfters EUE auf der Console produziert...versteh ich nicht..


----------



## Gast3737 (15. Juni 2008)

@MeSeidel Willkommen in den Top 100!


----------



## MESeidel (15. Juni 2008)

Danke,

hab extra laufen lassen als ich 12 Stunden außer Haus war^^


----------



## Gast3737 (15. Juni 2008)

PLATZ 117 jiha


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juni 2008)

Iss ja gut, Rune - iss jaaaaa guuuuuuut *tätschel*


----------



## jaiby (16. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub ich brauch ne Farm mit 32 Systemen, alle Quadcores auf 3 GHz und jeweils noch eine HD3870 dadrin 
Alles unter Linux, versteht sich ja =P
Aber da fehlt leider das Geld. Vor allem die Stromrechnung wäre "etwas" höher....


Aber mal Spaß bei Seite:
Mhm... Wenn ich doch wenigstens noch mit der 88gt falten könnte... dann würds auch mal schneller vorangehen...

Das ist doch ätzend, wenn man mit seinem E6320@3,0GHz und nem P3@1GHz im Notebook nur auf 680PPD kommt... Das ist doch nicht normal, oder?


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juni 2008)

jaiby schrieb:


> Das ist doch ätzend, wenn man mit seinem E6320@3,0GHz und nem P3@1GHz im Notebook nur auf 680PPD kommt... Das ist doch nicht normal, oder?


 
Nun, leider schon normal - aber (verständlicherweise) zum


----------



## jaiby (16. Juni 2008)

hab jetzt einfach mal den Arbeitsrechner von meiner Mutter (E2160@1800MHz -> standard) auf jeweils 50% mitlaufen... mal sehen, wann sies merkt xD

Aber so komm ich auf 990PPD


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. Juni 2008)

zur Zeit kommen bei mir wieder nur noch 15er rein. Könnt kotzen.


----------



## klefreak (16. Juni 2008)

@ jaiby

mit ner hd3870 inter LINUX hättest du aber keine Freude 

mir ist leider auch schon aufgefallen, dass die Console Clients wenig punkte machen (mit nem e6750 und 2 console bekomme ich grade mal 870ppd (rennt aber 24/7) da bekomme ich mit meiner HD2900Pro schon 1300 im 2d Takt

lg klem

ps: schei* 3408WU, die braucht bei mir so elendiglich lang, dass sie nur 75ppd bringt aber einen ganzen core schluckt !!!


----------



## push@max (16. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute, ich habs mir auch gerade installiert, halte das für eine echt super Sache! Allerdings hab ich paar Fragen.

Wie und wann werden die Ergebnise übertragen? Kann ich zwischendurch auch einfach abbrechen? Fahre nämlich bald in den Urlaub und da wollte ich das auf jeden Fall weiter berechnen lassen. Aber ohne I-Anschluss bringt mir das wohl nichts, oder wird das Ergebnis gespeichert und die nächste Berechnung in Angriff genommen?

thx


----------



## potzblitz (17. Juni 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> ...(mit nem e6750 und 2 console bekomme ich grade mal 870ppd (rennt aber 24/7)....



Ähhh 24Std/7Tage  hast du den Strom umsonst bei 2 Consolen und dem Rechner noch?


----------



## klefreak (17. Juni 2008)

hab nicht 2 consolen sondern einen Dualcore mit 2x Console Client (ist bei mir im Studentenheim der PC für die allgemeinheit


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Wie und wann werden die Ergebnise übertragen? Kann ich zwischendurch auch einfach abbrechen? Fahre nämlich bald in den Urlaub und da wollte ich das auf jeden Fall weiter berechnen lassen. Aber ohne I-Anschluss bringt mir das wohl nichts, oder wird das Ergebnis gespeichert und die nächste Berechnung in Angriff genommen?
> 
> thx


 
Also wenn du in Urlaub fährst und deine "Kiste" nicht durchlaufen lassen willst dann *auf jeden Fall KEINEN SMP-Client* sondern Single-Client
Die SMP's haben schmale Zeitfenster (zwischen 1.5 und 4 Tagen) und danach kriegste nix mehr für deine Arbeit

Allerdings kannst du durchaus abbrechen (zum Bleistift nur in der Nacht unter BilligStrom laufen lassen)
Darfst bloss nicht mit der "Deadline" in Konflikt geraten - sonst.. siehe oben

Und nein - der Rechner muss am I-Net sein / bleiben; sonst wird nix (hin- und her-) übermittelt


----------



## Gast3737 (17. Juni 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> zur Zeit kommen bei mir wieder nur noch 15er rein. Könnt kotzen.



bei mir hat es geholfen den Client neu zu installieren oder 
Zitat nfsgame: "Lösch einfach mal die Log Dateien und die Queue-Datei. Darin sind glaub ich die Rechner Infos drin."

seit dem bekomme ich größere...


----------



## SilentKilla (17. Juni 2008)

Schaut euch mal diesen abnormen Falter an:

McFolden - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

das ist kein Team, das ist eine einzeln angemeldete Person. 

Den/die Rechner will ich sehen....


----------



## Gast3737 (17. Juni 2008)

ich denke mal da hat jemand seinen pcfuhrpark zur Verfügung gestellt, vielleicht ein Krankenhaus-Admin?...wie soll man das sonst in zwei Tagen schaffen?


----------



## SilentKilla (17. Juni 2008)

Hab mal nachgeforscht. Das Team Whoopass wurde von nVidia gegründet. Und die haben den neuen GPU2 Client Version 6.12 beta1 mit dem dann auch NV Karte falten können. Kein Wunder, dass das Team so krass viele Punkte macht...


----------



## Gast3737 (17. Juni 2008)

"The new GeForce cards are expected to hit more than 650 nanoseconds of protein simulation in a single day, while the Radeon HD 3870 is stuck at about 170 ns. The Playstation 3 is able to produce  "only" 100 ns of simulation, while a quad-core CPU creates an output of just four nanoseconds. For those who are keeping count: The GeForce GPU will be about 163 times faster than a quad-core processor in this specific application."

Und die haben 4-5 Testrechner...vielleicht noch  3fach oder 4fach sli oder sogar jeweils sogar noch ne x2 drin...unglaublich...hieße für das McFolden Beispiel: 5Rechner*4Sli*2Gpukerne*5735ppd(1)=229411ppd plus die Quadcore's

(1)1500ppd(ATIGPUclientnominal Wert)*650/170=5735


----------



## SilentKilla (17. Juni 2008)

Lustige aber nicht mal unrealistische Rechnung...das whoopass Team macht immerhin über 340.000 Points per day.


----------



## Gast3737 (17. Juni 2008)

was heisst: dass alles Nvidia User natürlich dann mitfalten sollen....wenn die Gerüchte stimmen soll ja die HD4870 irgendwas über einen Teraflop(lieg ich da richtig) haben...das setzt dem glaube ich nochmal die Krone auf...


----------



## jaiby (18. Juni 2008)

Moin Leute.... kann mir einer von euch vielleicht die FAH_Core 11.exe schicken? Die produziert bei mir nur fehler... Beim GPU client. War beim normalen CPU client (Konsole) genauso, hab ich den von meinem anderen PC rüberkopiert und dann gings...

Wär jemand so nett? Gruß jaiby


----------



## MESeidel (18. Juni 2008)

Einfach die Datei in *C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-gpu *löschen.
Beim nächsten Starten des Clients lädt er den aktuellen Core runter.


----------



## jaiby (18. Juni 2008)

hab cih auch grad entdeckt... beim ersten start wurden allerdings alle dateien in den installationsordner gelegt, da hatte ich nachgesehen  zudem musste ich erstmal das vista 64 workaround nutzen 

das war nämlich das eigentliche Problem...

Gruß jaiby

PS:
Kann man nicht auch einfach noch die WU von dem CPU Cores an die GPU weitergeben?


----------



## jaiby (18. Juni 2008)

Hab nochmal ne Frage:
Warum soll man eigentlich nicht 2 CPU Konsolen UND die GPU laufen lassen?

Bei mir bekomm ich da mehr PPD.... GPU hat aber bei der config höhere Priorität bekommen 

Greetz jaiby


----------



## MESeidel (19. Juni 2008)

2 CPU Konsole Clients sollta man nicht nutzen, weil der GPU2 ja auch Prozessor Leitung braucht.


Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht wie viel das beim nVidia Client ist.
Aber ich denke schon dass auch der ausgebremst wird, wenn er sich den Prozessor mit dem Konsole-Client teilen muss...


Beim Dual Core bleibt 1x GPU2 und 1x Konsole das Beste ;o)


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Juni 2008)

MESeidel schrieb:


> 2 CPU Konsole Clients sollta man nicht nutzen, weil der GPU2 ja auch Prozessor Leitung braucht.
> 
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht wie viel das beim nVidia Client ist.
> ...



Kann ich net zustimmen. Der GPU Client für nVidia Karten benötigt lediglich 2-4% CPU Last. Man muss allerding dat lustige Bild abschalten, wo man das wabbelnde Protein sieht.


----------



## jaiby (19. Juni 2008)

Ich auch nicht! Ich hab bei core 1 100% erlaubt, bei Core 2 80%, somit dürften genügend Ressourcen für den GPU Client sein... Ich seh auch nicht, dass er langsamer faltet, weil der andere Client läuft. 20s pro prozent 

Core 2 ist nur zu max 95% ausgelastet.

offtopic: meine 88gt pfeift auch schon so bei F@H, soll wohl normal sein, laut vielen Foren. Aber ist dann noch Gefahrloses OC mir Rivatuner möglich? Und nur Shadertakt anheben oder alles? Und wie hoch ist euer Shadertakt ca.?

Wieviel bringt Shader-OC bei F@H, so in Zeit pro Prozent bei ner 8800gt?

Gruß jaiby


----------



## Xquad (19. Juni 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Kann ich net zustimmen. Der GPU Client für nVidia Karten benötigt lediglich 2-4% CPU Last. Man muss allerding dat lustige Bild abschalten, wo man das wabbelnde Protein sieht.



Sehr merkwürdig bei mir wird ein Kern zu 100% ausgelastet durch den gpu Client und ich habe die Displayanzeige ausgeschaltet
(hab nen Q6600@3Ghz)

Weiss jemand ob man den smp Client auf drei Kerne schalten kann. Damit der gpu Client den vierten Kern für sich alleine hat.

MFG Xquad


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Juni 2008)

das geht nicht,dieser beansprucht alle 4 kerne...aber man kann in der config des gpuclients die Priorität erhöhen, so dass er den Kern dann doch alleine hat.


----------



## MESeidel (19. Juni 2008)

Xquad schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob man den smp Client auf drei Kerne schalten kann. Damit der gpu Client den vierten Kern für sich alleine hat.
> 
> MFG Xquad



Muss man nach dem Starten mit dem Task Manager zuweisen.
Dann geht das wunderbar.
Aber automatisieren kann man das ohne weiteres nicht...


----------



## jaiby (19. Juni 2008)

das selbe Problem hab ich auch gehabt, bevor ich den gemoddeten Treiber raufgehaun hab, davor ist aber auch F@H GPU immer nach ca 20 sec abgestürzt


PCGH IST AUF PLATZ 116


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Juni 2008)

jaiby schrieb:


> das selbe Problem hab ich auch gehabt, bevor ich den gemoddeten Treiber raufgehaun hab, davor ist aber auch F@H GPU immer nach ca 20 sec abgestürzt
> 
> 
> PCGH IST AUF PLATZ 116


soonn Mist war zu langsam...

Hat jenand ne ahnung warum meine console ständig EUE'ed bei unterschiedlichen Prozenten...ist mein Pc etwa Prime aber nicht F@H stabil oder liegt es an -advmethods?Edit: zum testen habe ich mal -advmethods raus gemacht weil das Prob ja vorher schonmal da war dann war es weg heute war es zweimal wieder da...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Juni 2008)

Hey. Jetzt gibt es auch einen nVidia-Client der auf alles aktuellen Grafikkarten funktioniert (G80 aufwärts).
Meine 8800GTS/320 läuft seit grade und die 8800GT wird dann Montag oder so anfangen.


----------



## jaiby (20. Juni 2008)

und die ränge purzeln... ich komm hoffentlich bald in die top 150....

was schätzt ihr, wie lange das noch dauert?

3990jaiby - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

top 100 wär am geilsten... dauert aber noch... würd ich nicht den A Führerschein machen wolln, würd ich mir vom nächsten Gehalt noch ne 88gts/512 und n quadcore system holn... zum folden und manchmal daddeln  ist krank, ich weiß


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Juni 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Hat jenand ne ahnung warum meine console ständig EUE'ed bei unterschiedlichen Prozenten...ist mein Pc etwa Prime aber nicht F@H stabil oder liegt es an -advmethods?Edit: zum testen habe ich mal -advmethods raus gemacht weil das Prob ja vorher schonmal da war dann war es weg heute war es zweimal wieder da...



habe kurz mal geanalysiert...der PC stockt ganz kurz und ne Weile später EUE...


----------



## SilentKilla (20. Juni 2008)

Oh Ratzinger Sepp er hat heute die magische *1.000.000* Punkte-Marke gecknackt.     

Aber ich folge dir. Danke GPU Client gehts nun bisschen schneller.


----------



## SilentKilla (20. Juni 2008)

Juhuuu ich hab Platz 1 unter den Top 20 Producern erreicht. Hab 5 Punkte Vorsprung....LOL


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juni 2008)

So ich kann jetzt auch wieder mitfalten, nachdem ich ne woche auf klassenfahrt war (in der zeit sind gut 2000 punkte verfallen wg deadline)


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juni 2008)

was meint ihr: bringt eine 8400gs ein paar punkte (hab ich hier noch rumfliegen), und läuft der client überhaupt darauf?


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Juni 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> was meint ihr: bringt eine 8400gs ein paar punkte (hab ich hier noch rumfliegen), und läuft der client überhaupt darauf?



sowas und ähnliches habe ich schon überlegt...eine 9800** kaufen und in die Faltzentrale mit einbinden..da stellt sich mir die Frage ist es grundsätzlich möglich zwei Grafikkarten unterschiedlicher Chiphersteller auf einen PC zum laufen zu bringen?... will meine schöne hd nicht weggeben..


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Juni 2008)

Es ich möglich - nur bringt das (fps-technisch) nicht viel...pardon: Gar nichts!

Wenn du dir eine 9800 extra für F@H kaufen willst =>


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Juni 2008)

nur für die falterei sie soll ja keine Bilder machen..das isse Wurst


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Juni 2008)

Dann würde es funktionieren. 
Du kannst fast alles kombinieren - nur für SLI/Crossfire brauchst du spezielle Boards und GraKas.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Juni 2008)

das Board siehst du ja im Sig...da es ein p35 ist und somit im cf die bandbreite sowieso fallen würde ist es selbst für CF Sinnlos..aber nur die 9800gtx zB. als zweite Karte zum mitfalten mit reingehangen...ist so meine Überlegung...junge bin ich ein Faltfreak..und wenn der eine Kollege aus dem Verkaufstread sich mal auskecksen würde hätte ich ihm sein schönes Asus P5E abgekauft..so muss ich es mir wohl doch neu kaufen..


----------



## SilentKilla (20. Juni 2008)

Da ich eh mit dem Gedanken spiele eine 280 GTX zu kaufen, habe ich auch schon überlegt meine 8800GTX zu behalten. Dann hätte ich aber 2 Heizmonster in meinem Rechner, welche Unmengen an Strom verbrauchen und dat muss ja net sein. Aber eine zusätzliche 8800GT wäre möglich


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Juni 2008)

So verrückt bin ich zum Glück nicht - meine beiden 8800er stecken in zwei verschiedenen PCs. 

@RuneDRS: Wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, kann ich ja meine 8800GTS (G80) auf dem MSI P35 Neo2-FR mal in den PCIe x4 Slot stecken und gucken wie viel schlechter die "Faltperformance" wird.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Juni 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> So verrückt bin ich zum Glück nicht - meine beiden 8800er stecken in zwei verschiedenen PCs.
> 
> @RuneDRS: Wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, kann ich ja meine 8800GTS (G80) auf dem MSI P35 Neo2-FR mal in den PCIe x4 Slot stecken und gucken wie viel schlechter die "Faltperformance" wird.



das würdest du tun? ohhh danke für den Test im Voraus..


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Juni 2008)

Ja, musst aber noch bis frühestens Montag waren. Ich bin im Moment nicht zu Hause. Werde das dann aber machen. 

Kein Problem!


----------



## MESeidel (20. Juni 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> @RuneDRS: Wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, kann ich ja meine 8800GTS (G80) auf dem MSI P35 Neo2-FR mal in den PCIe x4 Slot stecken und gucken wie viel schlechter die "Faltperformance" wird.



Oh ja, bitte
Da interessiert mich auch^^


----------



## SilentKilla (20. Juni 2008)

Ja, ich hätte auch Interesse daran. 

MEHR PUNKTE.....MUAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Juni 2008)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Oh ja, bitte
> Da interessiert mich auch^^





SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ja, ich hätte auch Interesse daran.
> 
> MEHR PUNKTE.....MUAHAHAHAHAHA


und dann gründen wir danach die Doppel-Graka-falt-Liga:


----------



## Laskiwitz (20. Juni 2008)

Ich wollt ma fragen ob mir vllt. eine bei FahMon helfen kann.
Habe leider nichts über die Suchfunktion gefunden, was mir helfen könnte.

Ich lass meine GeForce 8800 GTX mit dem neuen Beta-Client falten.
Jetzt wollte ich mir mit Fahmon die ppd anzeigen lassen, doch das programm zeigt mir diesen log an:

Mit dem Client ist etwas nicht in Ordnung.
Überprüfe bitte die FahMon-Meldungen (FahMon | Meldungsfenster zeigen/verbergen).

kann mir vllt jemand helfen??


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Juni 2008)

Du musst als Ordner nicht den in "C:\Programme\F@H\..." sondern einen Ordner in den Anwendungsdaten.
Den findest du am einfachsten heraus, wenn du auf die Verknüpfung des nVidia-Clients einen Rechtsklick machst und dann Eigenschaften:
Bei "Ausführen in" müsste dann der Ordner sein - den dann in FahMon einfügen.


----------



## Laskiwitz (20. Juni 2008)

@ <--@ndré--> : vielen dank für die schnelle antwort. HAt bestens geklappt.

DANKE!!!


----------



## jaiby (21. Juni 2008)

Juhu, bin 196!

Ich lass den Computer jetzt mal mit beiden Kernen und der 88gt wieder mal die Nacht durchlaufen.... vllt bis nächsten Samstag...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. Juni 2008)

Ähm.
196 ist dein Rank im Team und nicht der von PCGH auf der Welt. 
Oder meintest du das?


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juni 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ähm.
> 196 ist dein Rank im Team und nicht der von PCGH auf der Welt.
> Oder meintest du das?


 
Genau
Du bist (zum Zeitpunkt wo ich das schreibe) 178te
Wir sind - noch für ca. 2 Tage - 116te

Und ja, ich denke das meinte er


----------



## jaiby (22. Juni 2008)

Ich meinte das ^^ Denn mein vorläufiges Ziel ist, in die Top 150 zu gelangen....

Ich hab ja auch erst am 8.6. angefangen...



> Juhu, [ich] bin 196!
> 
> Ich lass den Computer jetzt mal mit beiden Kernen und der 88gt wieder mal die Nacht durchlaufen.... Oder doch vllt bis nächsten Samstag...



so verständlicher? 

Und nein, das ist nicht mein Alter  ich bin 179 Jahre jünger...


----------



## SilentKilla (22. Juni 2008)

Man merkt deutlich, dass jetzt viele den GPU-Client beutzen. Die tägliche Produktion unseres Teams ist schön sprunghaft angestiegen.

Weiter so und der Sprung wird größer.


----------



## Laskiwitz (22. Juni 2008)

hoffe die bringen ne version raus die meine cpu nicht so stark belastet.....denn die ist auch auf 54% bei nem E6600....wobei ein kern voll ausgelastet ist und der andere nur mit 4-7% arbeitet.

Oder kann das ein anderes problem sein?


----------



## SilentKilla (22. Juni 2008)

Dann ist bei dir scheinbar auch der falsche Treiber installiert. Bei mir lastet der GPU Client die CPU gerade mal zw. 2-4% aus. Wenn ich dann den Viewer anschalte sinds bis zu 20%, weil die CPU diese komische Grafik berechnet.


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Juni 2008)

jaiby schrieb:


> ....Ich hab ja auch erst am 8.6. angefangen..



als ich noch mit dem AthlonXP faltete habe ich drei Monate für 4000pt gebraucht heute macht er das in 1,5 Tage...


----------



## jaiby (22. Juni 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> als ich noch mit dem AthlonXP faltete habe ich drei Monate für 4000pt gebraucht heute macht er das in 1,5 Tage...



oder halt ne Graka an einem Tag


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Juni 2008)

jaiby schrieb:


> oder halt ne Graka an einem Tag


ich falte mit hd3870..die ist nicht so schnell wie eine Nvidia... bin gespannt ob und wann die PCGH-Redaktion Benchmarks zu den HD48++ veröffentlicht(die haben im letzten Test leider geEUE'ed)


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. Juni 2008)

So. Heute Abend bin ich so ungefähr zum Fussballspiel zu Hause - dann mache ich wahrscheinlich meinen "PCIe 16x/4x"-Falttest. 

/edit:
So, wie versprochen mein Test mit den verschiedenen Bandbreiten!

4x



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



16x



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bandbreite scheint also bei F@H enorm wichtig zu sein. Also wer zwei Karten auf einem P35-Board laufen lassen will: *Finger weg!*


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juni 2008)

So für mich rechnet seit eben eine Geforce 8400GS mit! Mal sehen was die für Punkte macht.

PS: ich hab auf meiner folding at home seite eine benchmark rubrik eingerichtet wo man sehen kann welches projekt wielange braucht und wieviele punkte es laut fahmon geben wird (ppd). bitte helft mir die liste fortzusetzen, indem ihr mir sagt, wielange welches projekkt auf welchem rechner bei euch braucht (fahmon->benchmarks)!


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Juni 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Die Bandbreite scheint also bei F@H enorm wichtig zu sein. Also wer zwei Karten auf einem P35-Board laufen lassen will: *Finger weg!*


danke für den kurz test! ich habe sowieso vor mir ein x48/x38 zubesorgen...das p35 bekommt mein Bruder als Rechner


----------



## Speed-E (23. Juni 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Dann ist bei dir scheinbar auch der falsche Treiber installiert. Bei mir lastet der GPU Client die CPU gerade mal zw. 2-4% aus. Wenn ich dann den Viewer anschalte sinds bis zu 20%, weil die CPU diese komische Grafik berechnet.



Also meine CPU wir auch mit ~20% - 30% ausgelastet , ohne Viewer.
Das komische daran ist , lasse ich den Viewer mitlaufen , geht die CPU-Last auf 98% hoch und anschliessend wieder auf 20%-30% runter.

Aber auf 4% - 5% kam ich nie.


----------



## SilentKilla (23. Juni 2008)

mh komisch, dann habe ich vllt nur Glück, keine Ahnung


----------



## jaiby (23. Juni 2008)

quack, bei mir sinds auch nur 5%...

//EDIT: mein vorläufiges Ziel ist erreicht! Ich bin in den Top 150!


----------



## SilentKilla (23. Juni 2008)

uhhh 8006ppd


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Juni 2008)

Liebe Falter wir sind *115!*!!!!!! ding da di didl do..


----------



## MESeidel (23. Juni 2008)

Mit dem nVidia Client hat ist der Output des Teams mehr als 50% gestiegen!

Nur weiter so ;o)


----------



## klefreak (23. Juni 2008)

naja, die Gforce 8/9 Karten sind ja deutlich stärker als die derzeitigen ATI Karten, auch wenn der Unterschied in der Spieleleistung nicht so deutlich  vorhanden ist 

lg Klemens


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juni 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> naja, die Gforce 8/9 Karten sind ja deutlich stärker als die derzeitigen ATI Karten, auch wenn der Unterschied in der Spieleleistung nicht so deutlich vorhanden ist
> 
> lg Klemens


 stimmt! meine 8400gs die ich in einem 3500+ eingebaut hab macht unübertaktet gut 700ppd!


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Juni 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> stimmt! meine 8400gs die ich in einem 3500+ eingebaut hab macht unübertaktet gut 700ppd!


du ich sehe schon, hast du deinen Q wieder fit bekommen? hast was auf zu holen...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (23. Juni 2008)

Yeah, jetzt bin ich "schon" in den Top 500. 

Okey, 2838p bei 25WUs ist noch nicht sehr viel - aber ich bin ja dabei.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> du ich sehe schon, hast du deinen Q wieder fit bekommen? hast was auf zu holen...


 ich pirsche mich langsam an und gebe dann vollgas. mein Q6700 läuft wie am ersten tag nur der q6600 schmiert immernoch immer ab(da ist bastelstunde angesagt).


----------



## Wicke75de (24. Juni 2008)

Es ist schon geil zu sehen, das der GPU-Client so viel schneller ist. Vorher hab ich für 3000 Punkte fast 3 Monate gebraucht und jetzt in den letzten 7 Tagen ganze 12000 Punkte gemacht.


----------



## Speed-E (24. Juni 2008)

Wicke75de schrieb:


> Es ist schon geil zu sehen, das der GPU-Client so viel schneller ist. Vorher hab ich für 3000 Punkte fast 3 Monate gebraucht und jetzt in den letzten 7 Tagen ganze 12000 Punkte gemacht.



Naja , mein Quad hat schon recht viel Punkte gerissen 2400 (1 WU) alle 12h ,nur die GraKa schafft etwas mehr und der Strom-Hunger ist auch nich viel höher. (glaub ich zumindest)


----------



## John117 (25. Juni 2008)

Kurze Frage, hab gestern den GPU2 Client installiert und gleichzeitig läuft noch der SMP

Was ist da Performance-technisch die beste Lösung. SMP abschalten und drei normale Consolen Clients verwenden, damit der GPU Client nicht gebremst wird, oder SMP und GPU Client gleichzeitig laufenlassen.
Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungswerte zusammengetragen?

Kann mir jemand vl erklären warum mein VLC die ganze Zeit stockt, laut FAQ von Stanford soll der GPU Client die Ressourcen ja freigeben (Die Prozess Priorität beim VLC ist schon erhöht). Ich hab dann während der Videowiedergabe den GPU pausiert. Aber da ich ziemlich viele Videos anschaue würden mir so ziemlich viele Punkte durch die Lappen gehen, gibts da irgendeinen Trick?


----------



## The Ian (25. Juni 2008)

das mit dem stocken ist bei mir auch so...muss da auch immer abschalten. da selbst wenn ich die prozessorauslastung unter den einstellungen runter regle sich nich wirklich was ändert....auch wenn ich spiele starte wird die verwendete rechenkraft nicht zurückgestuft und alles ist unspielbar bis ich ausschalte...sollte doch eigendlich nicht so sein oder irre ich da??


----------



## Speed-E (25. Juni 2008)

Also wenn ich die CPU Auslastungen in den Setting auf  ~95% setze hört das stocken auf. 



Das es bei euch nicht funktioniert liegt vllt. am GraKa-Treiber. Lasst ihr den Viewer mitlaufen? 

Der GPU2-Client ist allem Anschein nach wohl nicht umsonst eine Beta.


----------



## The Ian (25. Juni 2008)

ich schätse mal, dass wir den selben grakatreiber haben 177.35...aber bei mir hört das stocken halt nicht auf...naja halt ichs halt derweil an und warte auf ne richtig funktionierende version, die ja nach dem anlaufenden erfolg sicherlich nicht lange auf sich warten lässt


----------



## Speed-E (25. Juni 2008)

Ich nutze den 177.39 und den PhysX 8.06.12 Treiber.


----------



## The Ian (25. Juni 2008)

schon wieder ein neuerer -.- ....aber was bezweckt der pysikx treiber?? sollte man den haben selbst bzw bringt es vorteile wenn man keine dazugehörige karte hat?


----------



## Wicke75de (25. Juni 2008)

Die CPU-Auslastung geht bei mir nur hoch , wenn ich den Viewer laufen lasse, was ich aber nicht mehr mach, denn die Auslastung dann 100% ist.

Der Physx-Treiber bringt bei F@H nix, da ja keine physikalischen Grafikeffekte  berechnet werden.


----------



## Speed-E (25. Juni 2008)

Wicke75de schrieb:


> Der Physx-Treiber bringt bei F@H nix, da ja keine physikalischen Grafikeffekte  berechnet werden.



Da hast du allerdings recht.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2008)

John117 schrieb:


> Was ist da Performance-technisch die beste Lösung. SMP abschalten und drei normale Consolen Clients verwenden, damit der GPU Client nicht gebremst wird, oder SMP und GPU Client gleichzeitig laufenlassen.


 
Also bei mir läuft GPU2 *plus* SMP (auf allen 4 Kernen)
Der SMP wird durch GPU kaum ausgebremst; Differenz liegt +/- in der Messtolleranz (mit 2 "l" - weil das ist toll  )

Also - rein aus der Theorie - sehe ich nicht ein was ein "Setting" mit 3 SINGLE's plus GPU bringen soll
Trotzdem werde ich's dann mal ausprobieren


----------



## John117 (25. Juni 2008)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Ich nutze den 177.39 und den PhysX 8.06.12 Treiber.


wo finde ich den 39er? ich find leider nur den 35er 

nein der viewer ist aus, der würde ja nochmal 10% CPU kosten, aber da die FAH_Core vom GPU braucht bei mir auch schon 10-20% CPU, also wenn ich den Viewer anschalte, braucht der GPU Client einen meiner 4 CPU Cores

--------

Ah ich hab ja noch ein größeres Problem als das stocken bei der Videowiedergabe und zwar stürzt der doofe PC regelmäßig ab. Ich lasse das ding ja Tag und Nacht laufen, also meist hält er einige Stunden durch, aber in letzter Zeit häufen sich die Abstürze immer mehr, liegt wahrscheinlich an der Hitze zur Zeit. Ich werd ihn wohl etwas runtertakten müssen, oder die Spannung anpassen müssen.
Zudem läuft er seit gestern überhaupt nicht mehr rund und hängt die ganze Zeit. Er ist jetzt sogar langsamer als mein uralt PII mit 400mhz 
Ist wahrscheinlich wieder mal Zeit zum neu-aufsetzen, der läuft ja jetzt schon ein halbes Jahr. Hoffentlich hab ich am WE zeit, dann wird ab nächster Woche kräftig gefaltet


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2008)

Und wieder einen geschafft

114


----------



## Leopardgecko (25. Juni 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und wieder einen geschafft
> 
> 114



Ja, die *TOP100* sind zum greifen nah!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. Juni 2008)

Ich bin dabei - im Moment sogar eine 8800GT, eine PS3 und ein E6420. (find ich viel)


----------



## The Ian (25. Juni 2008)

macht auf jeden schon mal ordentlich was an punkten^^


----------



## Wicke75de (26. Juni 2008)

Naja, wenn ich am Wochenende Zeit habe versuche ich nochmal neben meinen Grakas noch parallel was über die CPU's laufen lassen. Wäre doch schade wenn die beiden Duos sich langweilen, während die drei 88GT's am racken sind.


----------



## Speed-E (26. Juni 2008)

Ich muss leider drauf achten das meine Strom-Kosten nicht explodieren , sonst würde mein Quad auch noch ordentlich schaufeln. 



> wo finde ich den 39er? ich find leider nur den 35er



Schau mal hier: >Link<


----------



## The Ian (26. Juni 2008)

ist der 39er jetzt iwie besser/schneller? oder brauch man den nich unbedingt? gibts da erfahrungen eurerseits?


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2008)

geschafft

Ich bin in der Top-Ten 

Und da ihr nun eh alle in Applaus ausbrechen werdet....

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## John117 (26. Juni 2008)

gratuliere Bumblebee 

so heute komme ich vl mal wieder nach hause, dann werd ich mal den neuen GPU2 beta 8 draufhauen, vl bessert sich dann was

ich hab da wieder mal ne frage was ist der unter advanced bei der core priority der unterschied zwischen lowest possible (recommended) und dem slightly higher

bei der ersten option nimmt er doch 100% oder?
kann man mit der zweiten option sozusagen bremsen?
warum heißen die dann lowest und slightly higher und nicht highest und slightly lower 

oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? ich fühl mich jetzt irgendwie voll banane


----------



## MESeidel (26. Juni 2008)

*Nicht schlecht Bumblebee* 


@John117

Slightly higher ist Sinnvoll, wenn man noch einen anderen F@h Client laufen hat.
Dann stellt man den GPU Client eben auf slightly higher und lässt den normalen auf lowest .
Dadurch wird der GPU2 nicht ausgebremst durch den anderen Client.



Dass es nicht High und Low heißt, hängt mit der Absoluten Skala im Betriebssystem zusammen.
Systemdienste haben so zu sagen "Highest" damit sie immer Prozessorzeit bekommen wenn nötig und nicht von irgendeinem Programm ausgebremst werden.

Die Skala im Task Manager funktioniert ähnlich (ist aber unabhängig von der Eigentlichen !).


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2008)

Respekt Bumblebee! Das ist eigendlich auch mein ziel nur das ich das nun vergessen kann ohne gf8.


----------



## John117 (27. Juni 2008)

Ah, das ist ja 1:1 ausm Task Manager, lol
Ich dachte das wäre irgendeine interne Option, so macht das ganze schon mehr Sinn.
Manchmal steh ich echt auf der Leitung

Gestern hatte ich noch ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis, hab beim GPU2 Client mal auf Slightly Higher gestellt und dann den Regler auf 0 gestellt, danach konnte ich ruckelfrei meine Videos gucken 
Immerhin besser als ihn pausieren zu müssen 

Ich hab zudem noch die CPU auf 3,15 runtergetaktet, seitdem läuft er bis jetzt zumindest stabil, kein Absturz mehr


----------



## Gast3737 (27. Juni 2008)

John117 schrieb:


> ...
> Gestern hatte ich noch ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis, hab beim GPU2 Client mal auf Slightly Higher gestellt und dann den Regler auf 0 gestellt, danach konnte ich ruckelfrei meine Videos gucken
> Immerhin besser als ihn pausieren zu müssen
> 
> Ich hab zudem noch die CPU auf 3,15 runtergetaktet, seitdem läuft er bis jetzt zumindest stabil, kein Absturz mehr



weiss nicht ob es bei dir hinkommt: ich musste meine HD neuflashen und mehr Vcore geben, weil sie nur runtergetaktet stabil lief..dass lasse ich als Extrem-Beteiligter nicht auf mich sitzen, da habe ich dass mal ausprobiert.
da hat sapphire wegen (der Temperatur) des Standardsingleslot-Kühlers wohl zuviel am Regler gezerrt...könnte bei dir auch so sein...ich dachte dann auch es liegt am übertakteten Cpu, oder gar Ramteiler, der NB-Spannung irgendwas, dass war aber nicht so...


----------



## John117 (27. Juni 2008)

ne, bei mir liegts definitiv an der CPU, die Graka ist auf Standartakt
Die Abstürze hatte ich auch vorher schon, nur jetzt ist mir der Punkteverlust zu groß.
Und die Spannung der CPU wollte ich eigentlich nicht erhöhen, damit sie länger lebt.
Aber ein bisschen rumprobieren kann ich ja mal


----------



## Gast3737 (27. Juni 2008)

John117 schrieb:


> ...
> Und die Spannung der CPU wollte ich eigentlich nicht erhöhen, damit sie länger lebt...


ach das ist quatsch, mit der Lebensdauer. überleg mal wenn du den Prozi noch zwei Jahre haben solltest ist das egal. die Lebensdauer verringert sich wirklich nur von z.B. mal grob überschlagen 10 Jahre im Standardtakt auf 7 Jahre im OC..solange hast du die nicht...also hau ruhig mehr rauf, ich könnte meinen Prozi noch auf 1,33v erhöhen und auf 4,0ghz ocen..leider müsste ich dazu schleifen da habe ich keine Lust drauf, zumal das gute Stück seinen Dienst noch bei meinen Bruder verrichten soll, vorausgesetzt die Quadcorepreise fallen endlich mal...


----------



## The Ian (27. Juni 2008)

was schleifen...den heatspreater? oder was willst du da rumbasteln??


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. Juni 2008)

Genau.
Stand in der "alten" Ausgabe der PCGHX.

Wenn die Heatspreader auf die eigentliche CPU geklebt werden passiert das mit großer Hitze. Dadurch verformt sich der Heatspreader leicht und wird konkav. Heißt de facto, dass die CPU nicht optimal Kontakt zum Kühler hat. Durch das Schleifen wird alles wieder eben und du verbessert den Kontakt.
Hat bei mir 4-5°C gebracht - in Verbindung mit neuer WLP.


----------



## Gast3737 (27. Juni 2008)

habe mal irgenwo was von Spreader Köpfen gelesen das bringt richtig was..und es ist EXTREM


----------



## klefreak (27. Juni 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> habe mal irgenwo was von Spreader Köpfen gelesen das bringt richtig was..und es ist EXTREM



hat auch eine EXTREME Ausfallsquote (~50%  )


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. Juni 2008)

Das kann man dann auch sein lassen! 

Ich glaube ich übertakte meine 24/7-Settings noch etwas um noch schneller zu sein!


----------



## The Ian (27. Juni 2008)

na für den otto normal übertakter sollte ein unbearbeiteter spreader allemal ausreichen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. Juni 2008)

Stimmt - wie gesagt, es bringt ja auch nicht immer was. Wenn man Glück hat, bekommt man auch so eine CPU mit (ziemlich) geradem/ebenem Heatspreader und dann musst du nicht schleifen.
Wenn man Pech hat erwischt man eine "krumme" CPU und dann bringt schleifen so um die 6-8°C - aber wie gesagt, nur wenn die CPU konkav ist.


----------



## The Ian (27. Juni 2008)

solange die im übertakteten zustand und voller leistung unter 65°C mit luftkühlung und warmen zimmer bleibt ist mir der rest egal^^


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juni 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> solange die im übertakteten zustand und voller leistung unter 65°C mit luftkühlung und warmen zimmer bleibt ist mir der rest egal^^


 
 Eine gute und gesunde Einstellung - Hut ab


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juni 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> solange die im übertakteten zustand und voller leistung unter 65°C mit luftkühlung und warmen zimmer bleibt ist mir der rest egal^^


 das halte ich mit 2,0V Vcore aber merkwürdig (steht in deiner sig).


----------



## benjasso (28. Juni 2008)

Bleibt zu erwähnen, dass der E6750 eh mit 2,66GHz läuft, das ist Standard.


----------



## MESeidel (28. Juni 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> _                     Zitat von *MESeidel*
> Oh ja, bitte
> Da interessiert mich auch^^_
> 
> ...



Um nochmal das alte Thema PCI x16 gegen 4x auszugraben.
2 Post's aus dem FoldingForum, das 2. Setup könnte CPU limitert sein:


2x HD3850/512 [ Q6600(9*400)/P35 ]:

- first GPU (PCIe 16x): 4727 1mn 15s  - 2211,84 ppd
- second GPU (PCIe 4x): 4727 1mn 40s  - 1658,88 ppd

2x HD2900 _(nehme an XT)_ [Core2Duo at 3.5GHz]:

 - GPU1 (16x):  Avg. Time / Frame : 1mn 17s  - 2165,61 ppd
- GPU2 (4x): Avg. Time / Frame : 1mn 21s  - 2058,67 ppd


Quelle:
Folding Forum • View topic - Multi GPU folding performance loss per card


----------



## Leopardgecko (29. Juni 2008)

Wir sind jetzt auf *Platz 113* !


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Wir sind jetzt auf *Platz 113* !


 
stimmt - und in spätestens einem Tag haben wir uns die 112 und somit

FiringSquad

geholt


----------



## Speed-E (29. Juni 2008)

Es geht mit grossen Schritten auf die Top 100 zu.


----------



## SilentKilla (29. Juni 2008)

@ MESeidel

Danke für die Infos.

@Leopardgecko

Wenn du so weiter machst, bist du schnell der Top Producer.

Ich werd in einer Woche meine Folding-Aktivitäten zwecks Urlaub für 3 Wochen aussetzen. Ma gucken, wie weit du vorankommst. 

Und ab September hoffe ich dann mit 3 Quadcores, 4 8800GT und 1 8800GTX falten zu können.  

Also dann. Frohes Falten und schöne Ferien/Urlaub bzw. vorlesungsfreie Zeit. Bis späddor.


----------



## Leopardgecko (29. Juni 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> @Leopardgecko
> 
> Wenn du so weiter machst, bist du schnell der Top Producer.
> 
> ...



Dann bin ich ja wenigstens mal kurzzeitig irgendwo die Nr.1... 

Wenn die Zukunftsprognose bestehen bleibt, sollte ich kurz vor den Top Ten stehen, wenn du wieder zurück bist.
Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2008)

Erstmal schönen Urlaub - Killa

Und dann noch....



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Und ab September hoffe ich dann mit 3 Quadcores, 4 8800GT und 1 8800GTX falten zu können.


 
Hast was vergessen in deiner Aufzählung

*2 Hochleistungs-Klimaanlagen*


----------



## SilentKilla (29. Juni 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Erstmal schönen Urlaub - Killa
> 
> Und dann noch....
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank, den Urlaub hab ich auch bitter nötig.

Oh ja, hab die Preisvergleiche schon bemüht. Zum Glück stehen die Rechner disloziert in verschiedenen Räumen.

Is ja langsam echt nicht auszuhalten. Aber der Tower-Lüfter ausm Lidl macht seine Arbeit auch schon ganz gut. Und ich bin erstaunt wie gut mein OCder mitmacht. Natürlich ist der net mehr leise. 1,5V aufm Quadcore bei den Temperaturen stabil am Laufen zu halten mit Lukü is net ganz so einfach


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Juni 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Wir sind jetzt auf *Platz 113* !


Nö sind schon 112!

Aber Männers dass die Faltperformance in den letzten Tagen so eingebrochen ist macht mich Nachfragend? Könnt ihr ohne mich nicht falten...? Der Svenni kann zur Zeit nicht, weil er Prüfungen schreibt.da läuft der Rechenknecht wenn nur über Nacht...somit bin ich schon eine kleine Moralische stütze für euch, nun mein Team geht es wieder ans falten...wohl bekömms und lasst euch nicht von der Fussballniederlage runterziehen!


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juni 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Nö sind schon 112!


 
logo - hatte ich ja "angedroht" 



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Könnt ihr ohne mich nicht falten...?


 
danke der Nachfrage - kann ganz gut auch ohne dich 



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ...somit bin ich schon eine kleine Moralische stütze für euch, nun mein Team geht es wieder ans falten...wohl bekömms und lasst euch nicht von der Fussballniederlage runterziehen!


 
davon versteh ich nur den Schluss - und kann dich wieder beruhigen
als Schweizer hab ich damit absolut kein Problem garnicht nein


----------



## The Ian (30. Juni 2008)

wir haben NICHT verloren.....wir sind ZWEITER!!!!...das ist ein unterschied...außerdem sind wir weiter gekommen als vorher von allen erwartet...warum nur wird man immer als verlierer hingestellt, wenn man nicht meister wird???


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. Juni 2008)

Hauptsache die Türken geschlagen! 

Das Spiel war aber schlecht - bis auf die 10 Minuten wo die Druck gemacht haben.

BTT:  7067p habe ich grade und wird noch mehr!
Mit dem GPU-Client ist das so viel mehr geworden.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juni 2008)

... Sind auf 111 gelandet und in gut einem halben Tag ist dann MILESTONE 110


----------



## Leopardgecko (30. Juni 2008)

Ja, noch ca. 3 Wochen und wir sollten es in die Top 100 geschafft haben! 
Ist schon enorm, wie die Punkte zugenommen haben seit dem die Nvidia-Karten mitfalten.
Ich war heute auch mal kurz die Nr.1 bei den Top 20 Producern, aber Silent Killa hat mich wieder überholt...


----------



## SilentKilla (30. Juni 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Ja, noch ca. 3 Wochen und wir sollten es in die Top 100 geschafft haben!
> Ist schon enorm, wie die Punkte zugenommen haben seit dem die Nvidia-Karten mitfalten.
> Ich war heute auch mal kurz die Nr.1 bei den Top 20 Producern, aber Silent Killa hat mich wieder überholt...



Hehe, aber es sind nur extakt 80 Punkte Unterschied. Du wirst mich schon noch wieder überholen. Ab Freitag mach ich dann für 3 Wochen keinen einzigen Punkt.

Aber das mit den Top 100 sollte noch etwas länger dauern, sofern andere Teams auch auf den GPU-Client setzen.


----------



## CeresPK (30. Juni 2008)

tagchen bin neu dabei mit meiner 9800GTX falten mit ihr ist wirklich geil
ist denn schon ein neuer GPU Client für NV Karten erschienen oder eher noch nicht???


----------



## The Ian (30. Juni 2008)

nein nur dieser bisher erschienen...bei langsammeren grakas wird sich das auch denk ich mal nicht mehr ergeben, da dort der programieraufwand sich für nvidea nicht lohnen wird (oder hab ich jetzt deine frage falsch verstanden?)
auf jeden fall wird es nicht lange dauern, bis ein neuer client/treiber rauskommen wird, der etwas besser/schneller und stabiler läuft


----------



## CeresPK (30. Juni 2008)

was für Karten meinst du denn jetzt mit langsam also ich finde ja eigentlich das die 88er und die 98er alle noch eine Unterstützung verdient hätten


----------



## The Ian (1. Juli 2008)

ne die 88er und 98er haben ja auch ne unterstützung bekommen...ich dachte dabei eher an das was vor der 8xxx serie gekommen war und nur noch wenig verbreitung in den gamerreihen hat (sowas wie 6800 usw)


----------



## CeresPK (1. Juli 2008)

ahh dachte ich mir schon
ja die 6600GT etwa wäre wirklich etwas zu langsam dafür aber überlege mal, es gibt vlt nicht nur Gamer die falten


----------



## The Ian (1. Juli 2008)

ist eher spekulativ...aber ich denke trotzdem, dass es sich nicht lohnen würde dafür noch nen treiber zu machen...ist ja bei ati auch nicht so


----------



## MESeidel (1. Juli 2008)

Der Client läuft (mit geänderter inf Datei) auf allen Geforce 8 und 9 Karten; sowie den neuen GTX Modellen.
Es wird nie eine Unterstützung für Geforce 6 oder 7 geben.

Das liegt daran, dass die Geforce 8 Karten die CUDA API haben und nicht an der Leistungsfähigkeit.
Eine 8400GS ist zwar bedeutend langsamer als eine High End Geforce 7 aber hat eben CUDA...



Liste der Produkte mit CUDA Support, den notwendig für die Nutzung des NV F@h Clients ist:
CUDA-Enabled GPU Products - NVIDIA


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2008)

110



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Ian (1. Juli 2008)

und weiter gehts


----------



## John117 (1. Juli 2008)

ich mach heut mal pause, die kiste wird mir langsam zu heiß
zeitweise hatte gestern die cpu 60° und die festplatten 50°

ich sauge heut mal den ganzen staub raus, vor allem der cpu lüfter sah ziemlich verstopft aus

vl probiere ich auch mal eine neue anordnung der casefans aus oder ich lass das seitenteil mal weg


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Juli 2008)

Mich regt es sehr auf, dass man die Seite von F@H sehr oft nicht aufrufen kann (Update). Naja, jetzt geht es und habe knapp 8k. Vor bem Start des GPU-Clients hatte ich nur 1k - der Output geht nach oben! 
Ist bin jetzt "etwas" von meinem Silent/Stromspar-Trip runter - CPU wieder etwas rauf (2,4GHz => 3GHz) und Lüfter wieder was höher. Top 100 schaffen wir auch locker, wenn nicht etwas sehr Unvorhergesehens passiert!


----------



## The Ian (1. Juli 2008)

was meint ihr...in wie weit profitiert der gpu client von nem höheren cpu-takt??


----------



## CeresPK (1. Juli 2008)

ich würde mal so sagen gar nicht aber ich kann mich auch täuschen


----------



## SilentKilla (1. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ich würde mal so sagen gar nicht aber ich kann mich auch täuschen



Sag ich auch. Schließlich belegt der GPU Client bei mir gerade mal 2-4% meiner CPU.


----------



## The Ian (1. Juli 2008)

oO was mach ich da falsch?? bei mir belegt die "FahCore_11.exe" 100% von einem kern und demzufolge wird beim taskmanager auch bei mir ne cpu auslastung von 50% angezeigt...also irgendwas kann ja da nicht stimmen...und nein ich habe nicht das fenster offen, was das falten zeig (ka wie das nu heißt^^)...liegt alles fein in der taskleiste dort wo es soll xD


----------



## CeresPK (1. Juli 2008)

jetz habe ich aber nochmal eine Frage zum GPU-Client für Nvidia-Karten:
Ist das normal das wenn ich das Fenster öffne wo das Molekül oder was das ist, dieser Strang da eben, angezeigt wird, die CPU-Last gleich auf 90-100% hochjagt???


----------



## Leopardgecko (1. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> jetz habe ich aber nochmal eine Frage zum GPU-Client für Nvidia-Karten:
> Ist das normal das wenn ich das Fenster öffne wo das Molekül oder was das ist, dieser Strang da eben, angezeigt wird, die CPU-Last gleich auf 90-100% hochjagt???


Ja, das ist normal. Ich denke mal, das wird in einer der nächsten Versionen gefixed.
An deiner Stelle würde ich FahMon nehmen, um die Fortschritte im Auge zu behalten.
Der Vierwer des Client ist eher nebensächlich.


----------



## The Ian (1. Juli 2008)

das ding ist, dass ich selbst wenn der viewer aus ist 50% auslastung habe


----------



## Leopardgecko (1. Juli 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> was meint ihr...in wie weit profitiert der gpu client von nem höheren cpu-takt??



Der GPU-Client profotiert nicht von einem höheren CPU-Takt.



The Ian schrieb:


> oO was mach ich da falsch?? bei mir belegt die "FahCore_11.exe" 100% von einem kern und demzufolge wird beim taskmanager auch bei mir ne cpu auslastung von 50% angezeigt...also irgendwas kann ja da nicht stimmen...und nein ich habe nicht das fenster offen, was das falten zeig (ka wie das nu heißt^^)...liegt alles fein in der taskleiste dort wo es soll xD



Seltsam. 
Hast du den Client mal neu installiert? Vielleicht ist eine Datei beschädigt?
Bei mir erzeugt die Datei zwischen 2% und 6% CPU-Last.


----------



## CeresPK (1. Juli 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> das ding ist, dass ich selbst wenn der viewer aus ist 50% auslastung habe


nutzt du den GPU-Client oder den für die berechnung auf der CPU????


----------



## Leopardgecko (1. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> nutzt du den GPU-Client oder den für die berechnung auf der CPU????


Da er die Datei FahCore_11.exe meinte, kann es nur der GPU-Client sein.
Die Dateien des CPU-Client heissen z.B. FahCore_79.exe oder FahCore_82.exe u.s.w.


----------



## The Ian (1. Juli 2008)

so siehts aus...naja ich lass die wu noch zuende rechenen und installier dann gleich ma alles neu...also gleich neuen treiber rauf und client nochma neu installiert...ma sehen was dann ist...welchen treiber sollte man da nu lieber nehemen..den 177.35 oder den 177.41??


----------



## The Ian (1. Juli 2008)

ach und um ma mein 4 tage altes thema aufzurollen mit meiner übertakteten cpu und den 65°C (ev erinnert ihr euch ja noch dran?)...ich war dann weggefahren und hatte dazu kein statement mehr abgegeben:

zu zeiten der cpu-faltung habe ich den von 2,66 2,0v so wie jetzt auf 3,6 2,45v übertaktet und da wurde der dann so um die 65°c bei voller auslastung...jetzt ist er bei weitem nicht so warm, da ich nur noch mit gpu falte und die leistung der cpu nichtmehr von nöten ist...dafür ballert jetzt die graka ordentlich heiße luftxD


----------



## Leopardgecko (1. Juli 2008)

*Schnurzelbum* hat soeben die 2.000.000 Marke überschritten! 
Gratulation!  ...aber in 2 Jahren habe ich dich ja eingeholt...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Juli 2008)

Ich habe grade die 2k Marke geknackt - in 2.000.000 Jahren habe ich dich eingeholt! 

Nein, scherz - meine PS3 läuft jetzt seit (glaube) 15 Stunden!


----------



## Leopardgecko (1. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ich habe grade die 2k Marke geknackt - in 2.000.000 Jahren habe ich dich eingeholt!
> 
> Nein, scherz - meine PS3 läuft jetzt seit (glaube) 15 Stunden!



 Meine PC's laufen schon etwas länger. Mir graut schon vor der nächsten Stromrechnung... 

Binde doch mal deine Statistik in die Signatur ein, damit man deine Ergebnisse besser verfolgen kann.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Juli 2008)

Würde ich ja gerne - aber dann müsste ich die Links oben weg machen. 

Soll ja jeder mein Maximus und den E6420 etc. sehen. 
Aber vielleicht mach ich da ja doch noch was.


----------



## The Ian (1. Juli 2008)

alter wie kann man als team nur 1,8 mio punkte am tag bekommen (zweites team)...wie viele falten denn da mit?? bzw was macht der erste in diesem team, dass der jeden tag ca 100.000 punkte faltet....das ist doch nicht normal....und wenn ich mir den allerersten überhaupt ansehe gehen ja einem die augen über..1,65mio punkte jeden tag..das ist fast 10 mal so viel wie unser gesammtes team...iwas kann doch da nicht stimmen

btw...schaut ma mit auf meine frage weiter oben wegen treiber^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Juli 2008)

So. Hab F@H dann doch in die Signatur eingebunden - noch etwas wenig ich weiß. Aber ich hab halt auch nicht die Hardware und vorallem nicht das Geld für die Stromrechnungen!


----------



## The Ian (1. Juli 2008)

lässt du den rechner nicht falten während du im inet schreibst?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Juli 2008)

Doch klar. Nur ich bin halt noch nicht so lange dabei und - vorallem - wenn ich den Rechner längere Zeit nicht brauche (Einkaufen) mache ich ihn _meistens_ auch aus. Die PS3 hingegen lasse ich meist noch über Nacht laufen.


----------



## The Ian (1. Juli 2008)

was bringt so ne ps3 an ppd?


----------



## SilentKilla (1. Juli 2008)

Ich mach nur den GPU-Client aus, wenn ich zocke. 

Ansonsten läuft der SMP-Client auf 4 Cores bei 3,6GHz und der GPU-Client auf 8800GTX@621/1620/1053 *24/7*  yeah  boah  oh mann  <---- ist der doof


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Juli 2008)

Woher soll ich das bitte wissen? xD

Im Menü der PS3 steht das nicht - müsste ich ausrechen und da habe ich gerade keine Lust zu.


----------



## Leopardgecko (1. Juli 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> so siehts aus...naja ich lass die wu noch zuende rechenen und installier dann gleich ma alles neu...also gleich neuen treiber rauf und client nochma neu installiert...ma sehen was dann ist...welchen treiber sollte man da nu lieber nehemen..den 177.35 oder den 177.41??



Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.
Ich nutze den 177.35 und bisher klappt es damit ganz gut.
Nach Möglichkeit vermeide ich es, jede Woche den Grafiktreiber zu wechseln.
Vielleicht kann jemand anderes einen direkten vergleich ziehen.



The Ian schrieb:


> alter wie kann man als team nur 1,8 mio punkte am tag bekommen (zweites team)...wie viele falten denn da mit?? bzw was macht der erste in diesem team, dass der jeden tag ca 100.000 punkte faltet....das ist doch nicht normal
> 
> btw...schaut ma mit auf meine frage weiter oben wegen treiber^^



Ich vermute mal, du meinst das Team *Overclockers Australia* , die haben wohl alles was rechnen kann bis an die Zähne aufgerüstet und bis zum Glühen übertaktet. 
Immerhin hat das Team 9300 Mitglieder, von denen 1160 aktiv sind.
Das sind fast so viele Aktive wie im gesamten PCGH-Team zusammen!


----------



## Gast3737 (1. Juli 2008)

> Immerhin hat das Team 9300 Mitglieder, von denen 1160 aktiv sind.
> Das sind fast so viele Aktive wie im gesamten PCGH-Team zusammen!


die falten auch schon länger mit..bei uns ist die Stille Reserve auch ziemlich hoch..


----------



## John117 (2. Juli 2008)

also ich hab jetzt von 35 auf 41 upgedatet und ich finde es subjektiv ein bisschen besser
ich kann jetzt zumindest den gpu client weiterlaufen lassen wenn ich nen film anschaue aber auch nur wenn ich den gpu client auf 0-20% zurückdrehe
mit dem 35er musste ich noch pausieren, damit das ruckeln aufhörte

der gpu client braucht aber immer noch einen core

ich hab auch versucht den gpu client von b6 auf b8 upzudaten, aber irgendwie steht immer noch b6 bei about da
ich hab da wohl irgendwas falsch gemacht :/


----------



## Speed-E (2. Juli 2008)

John117 schrieb:


> ich hab auch versucht den gpu client von b6 auf b8 upzudaten, aber irgendwie steht immer noch b6 bei about da
> ich hab da wohl irgendwas falsch gemacht :/



Du must den b6 erst deinstallieren. sonst updatet das Teil nicht , war bei mir auch so. Der Client reserviert bei mir auch nur einen Core


----------



## John117 (3. Juli 2008)

so jetzt hab ich das ding upgedated

laut fahmon macht mein pc jetzt ~6800ppd
hab leider nicht geschaut was da vorher stand, aber ich gehe mal davon aus das der neue treiber und der neue client besser sind als die davor, hoffe ich zumindest
jetzt muss ich zumindest den gpu client nicht mehr zurückdrehen um videos zu schauen, ruckelt zwar ab und zu noch aber läuft schon viel besser als letzte woche

und gestern hatte ich wiedermal nen neuen rekord: 15,867 
und jetzt bin ich zurzeit der top producer im team mit 8,809 / 24h

und wir sind auf platz *108*
ich schätze bis nächsten sonntag sind wir locker in den top100


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juli 2008)

Was ist denn mit unserem Rune los??
Wir sind inzwischen schon auf *108* und kein Ton von ihm


----------



## Gast3737 (3. Juli 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit unserem Rune los??
> Wir sind inzwischen schon auf *108* und kein Ton von ihm



Zur ZEIT ist für Prüfungen lernen wichtiger als alles ander...mach mal eben Mittagspause......dadurch hat sich meine Faltbegeisterung etwas eingeschränkt...


----------



## Fiesta26 (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mich nun auch endlich nach langer Zeit angemeldet bei PCGH Extreme 

Nun aber auch schon meine erste Frage:

Meine 8800gts(g80) faltet seid heute morgen auch . Nur wenn ich in der Übersicht der User vom Team(70335) PCGH schaue, werd ich als User nicht angezeigt. Muss man erst eine bestimmt Schwelle erreichen?

Gruß

Fiesta26


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juli 2008)

Du bist drinne sobald du das erste Resultat abgeliefert hast
Bist (bzw. deine 8800GTS) ja sicherlich noch am ersten "Job"


----------



## Gast3737 (3. Juli 2008)

Fiesta26 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab mich nun auch endlich nach langer Zeit angemeldet bei PCGH Extreme
> 
> ...


warte erstmal bis der Server updatet wird kann verzögert passieren..


----------



## CeresPK (3. Juli 2008)

Jess!!! im laufe das heutigen Tages werde ich die 10.000 marke überschreiten.
mit dem GPU-Client gehts wirklich schnell!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (3. Juli 2008)

Habe die GraKa jetzt noch etwas übertaktet (650/1620/950MHz => 684/1674/990MHz) und die CPU von 2,4GHz auf 2,66GHz. Sollte noch mal ein paar wertvolle Sekunden bzw. Minuten bringen, wenn der PC jetzt längere Zeit durchläuft.


----------



## The Ian (3. Juli 2008)

wenn de nur den gpu clienten nutzt kannste die prozziübertaktung auch lassen...ist nur wärmere luft

btw wie warm wird deine gpu mit dem accelero s1 bei einer unhörbaren lüftergeschwindigkeit??


----------



## <--@ndré--> (3. Juli 2008)

CPU ist mit den alten Werten (2,4GHz bei ~1,07VCore) nur so 40°C und die GraKa wird mit 53°C Chip auch nicht sehr heiß.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juli 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Zur ZEIT ist für Prüfungen lernen wichtiger als alles ander...mach mal eben Mittagspause......dadurch hat sich meine Faltbegeisterung etwas eingeschränkt...


 ich hab dich bald wieder!


----------



## CeresPK (3. Juli 2008)

jippie 10784 boa ist das geil

wie oft am Tag wird eigentlich die Signatur aktualiesiert die 9100 da stimmen nicht mehr ganz


----------



## The Ian (3. Juli 2008)

das müsste so aller 3 bis 4 stunden sein


----------



## CeresPK (3. Juli 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> das müsste so aller 3 bis 4 stunden sein


cool
ich habe aber seit heut morgen schon den gleich "Score"
naja ist ja egal ich sehe es ja auf meinem Profil dort und in der Teamtabelle

EDIT:habe gerade gesehen das ich in der Sig jetzt 500 punkte mehr habe


----------



## <--@ndré--> (3. Juli 2008)

Meine ist auch nicht ganz aktuell - unten steht was von 11.500, es sind aber schon um die 12.250.


----------



## Speed-E (3. Juli 2008)

Warum sollte es euch auch besser gehen als mir.


----------



## Gast3737 (3. Juli 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> ich hab dich bald wieder!


dass passt schon, hauptsache ich bin irgendwann mal top 50...und dann top 30 und dann top 20


----------



## CeresPK (3. Juli 2008)

Andre ich bin dir auf den Fersen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (3. Juli 2008)

Heute Nacht läuft nur die PS3 - wenn sich bei meiner Netzwerkconfig nicht noch was ändert. 
Aber morgen bin ich mit 3GHz Dualcore und 8800GT wieder dabei.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Juli 2008)

Mal an alle die Fragen haben: bitte erstmal die *Hauptthemen* lesen und *dann fragen*
das Howto für GPU falterei ist auch hilfreich...

das für Fragen neue Themen erstellt werden, die man durch lesen hätte beantworten können, ist nicht grad toll...


----------



## The Ian (4. Juli 2008)

joa rune...du weißt ja wie das ist mit neulingen und auch mit der faulheit xD


----------



## Driver (4. Juli 2008)

wieviel schafft denn einen 9800gtx und wieviel schafft eine 3850, wenn beide 6h am tag laufen?


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Juli 2008)

Driver schrieb:


> wieviel schafft denn einen 9800gtx und wieviel schafft eine 3850, wenn beide 6h am tag laufen?



hemm eine gtx rd 7000ppd und eine 3850 um die 1500ppd(stark davon abhänig wie schnell dein Prozi ist*)

*Beispiel: meine HD3870(oc geflasht auf siehe sig) macht bei cpu standard(2,53ghz) takt 1620ppd, wenn der Prozi auf 3,8ghz läuft sind es schon 2300ppd bis unglaubliche 2850ppd(war meine Record wu(glaub die 4709 oder so, mit update auf 4729, die brachte immer 82pt vorher und nach dem Update dann über 120pt), leider bekomme ich die so selten zum falten)


----------



## CeresPK (4. Juli 2008)

also mit hilfe meiner CPU macht die 9800GTX 6700PPD
vlt wird es ja noch ein wenig mehr im Laufe des Tages


----------



## Driver (4. Juli 2008)

ist ja ein heftiger unterschied zu gtx. wieso gehen die so ab? in games sind die nicht so viel schneller...


----------



## Driver (4. Juli 2008)

ps: gibt es irgendwo ein howto, dass mir alles erklärt? ich fühle mich als angehender anfänger schwer überfordert. installier das. stell das ein. und dann noch darauf achten. und das auch nicht vergessen.

gibt es kein prog, dass hardware automatisch erkennt, pflichtfelder aufzeigt für eingabe des teams und dann losrennt? so muss ich mich etliche zeit einlesen bis ich alles eingestellt habe. darauf habe ich keine lust. würde gerne mitrechnen, aber die freizeit zum einlesen ist mir zu schade.


----------



## CeresPK (4. Juli 2008)

Beim GPU Clienten ist es doch nicht mehr als Installieren, Starten, Namen und Teamnummer eingeben und dann falten


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> also mit hilfe meiner CPU macht die 9800GTX 6700PPD
> vlt wird es ja noch ein wenig mehr im Laufe des Tages


habe den Wert nur geschätzt da ich diesen nicht genau kenn...


Driver schrieb:


> ps: gibt es irgendwo ein howto, dass mir alles erklärt? ich fühle mich als angehender anfänger schwer überfordert. installier das. stell das ein. und dann noch darauf achten. und das auch nicht vergessen.
> 
> gibt es kein prog, dass hardware automatisch erkennt, pflichtfelder aufzeigt für eingabe des teams und dann losrennt? so muss ich mich etliche zeit einlesen bis ich alles eingestellt habe. darauf habe ich keine lust. würde gerne mitrechnen, aber die freizeit zum einlesen ist mir zu schade.


joob gucke mal nach hier: [Howto] Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia


----------



## Driver (4. Juli 2008)

danke. werde es evtl. heute abend austesten.
wie komme ich an user namen ran? will ja fürs team punkten.

ps: was würde im vgl zur 3850er mein c2d @3ghz schaffen?


----------



## CeresPK (4. Juli 2008)

Also die Team nummer ist 70335 und den namen gibst du einfach ein, du kannst aber auch gucken ob es deinen Namen schon gibt den du gerne haben willst hier mal der Link.
Folding@home - Download
dort wo "IhrName" steht tippst du deinen ein und ja, viel Spaß beim Falten.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Juli 2008)

Driver schrieb:


> danke. werde es evtl. heute abend austesten.
> wie komme ich an user namen ran? will ja fürs team punkten.
> 
> ps: was würde im vgl zur 3850er mein c2d @3ghz schaffen?


du kannst ganz einfach deinen user-name mehmen den du auch hier verwendest. gib ihn einfach im name feld vom clienten ein und als team nummer natürlich *70335*. die 3850 würde ca. 1750 punkte pro tag machen ein smp auf deinem c2d ungefähr 800 und wenn du gute single client work units bekommst (double gromacs) machen die so 1200 punkte pro tag.

zuuuuuuu langsam


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Juli 2008)

Driver schrieb:


> danke. werde es evtl. heute abend austesten.
> wie komme ich an user namen ran? will ja fürs team punkten.
> 
> ps: was würde im vgl zur 3850er mein c2d @3ghz schaffen?



wu abhängig ist es auch wieder...hemmm ich habe vorhin z.B. eine WU für den Console-Client mit extra SSE2 Boost gehabt, die hat er mit 1080ppd gerechnet(Punkte:310pt) jetzt grade habe ich eine mit 57pt WU die rechnet er mit 228ppd...aber im Allgemeinen ist ein C2D noch nichtmal 0,5-fach so schnell wie eine HD3850

oh ich vergaß das nur ein Kern belastet wird. aber nfsgame's einschätzung von 800ppd haut ungefähr hin...da ja beide Kerne genutzt werden können...


----------



## welcen (4. Juli 2008)

Sry fals das schon vorkam, habe dazu aber noch nichts gefunden.

Also, ich hab heut diesen Consolen Client Installiert und dieser scheint auch zu funktionieren. Jedoch schaff ich´s nicht Fahmon richtig einzurichten. Könnte mir jemand erklären wie ich das hinbekomme? 

Oder geht´s evtl. garnicht mit diesem Client (5.04   )?

MfG.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Juli 2008)

welcen schrieb:


> Oder geht´s evtl. garnicht mit diesem Client (5.04   )?



gucke mal im [Howto] GPU2 einrichten nach  da ist es ausfühlich beschrieben!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. Juli 2008)

Da macht aber jemand Werbung für sein Howto.  Würde ich ja nie machen!
Schaut auf meine Sig und besucht die Threads! xD

Wenn ich die GraKa etwas OCen will, was muss ich denn da erhöhen, um schneller zu falten? Core, Shader oder/und Memory?


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Da macht aber jemand Werbung für sein Howto.  Würde ich ja nie machen!


ich natürlich auch nicht aber es ist mühseelig immer wieder alles durch zugehen, dass erspart allen viel Zeit....danach kann man immernoch fragen...


----------



## Speed-E (4. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Wenn ich die GraKa etwas OCen will, was muss ich denn da erhöhen, um schneller zu falten? Core, Shader oder/und Memory?



Wichtig sind in erster Linie die Shader.


----------



## CeresPK (4. Juli 2008)

@Andre
von dem OC des Speichers kann ich nur abraten da du sonst vlt immer ne Fehlermeldung bekommst vom GPU-Clienten
OK du hast ja die 88GT aber bei meiner 98er ist es so jedes Spiel läuft stabil nur F@H nicht, dafür kann ich weiter beim Core und Shader Takt gehen


----------



## EGThunder (4. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute ich will auch mal wieder nach einer lange Pause durchstarten. Der normale Client läuft mit allen vier Kernen aber der GPU-Client macht fast gar nichts.

Ich hab den Client und das CUDA Toolkit installiert, ich komme aber nur auf 60 und ich muss den Clienten ständig mit der Maus anklicken damit er weiter rechnet. Als Treiber habe ich den aktuellen 175.19 Treiber installiert.

Mich interessiert ja auch mal ob man von SLI profitieren kann. 

Ich hoffe es weiß jemand für den GPU Client rat.

EG


----------



## MESeidel (4. Juli 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich will auch mal wieder nach einer lange Pause durchstarten. Der normale Client läuft mit allen vier Kernen aber der GPU-Client macht fast gar nichts.
> 
> Ich hab den Client und das CUDA Toolkit installiert, ich komme aber nur auf 60 und ich muss den Clienten ständig mit der Maus anklicken damit er weiter rechnet. Als Treiber habe ich den aktuellen 175.19 Treiber installiert.
> 
> ...



Man brauch den 177.35.
Für Geforce 8 muss man den mit geänderter .inf datei nehmen, damit die Karte erkannt wird.

Sie Howto von RuneDRS, 5 Post's weiter oben ;o)


Multi GPU:
mit dem Core11 Version 1.07 können nun auch bei nVidia mehrere Karten genutzt werden.
Quelle: Folding Forum • View topic - 1.07 *IS* *Multi-GPU*


Wie man das einrichtet, hab ich schon mal erklärt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home/18690-gpu-client-auf-sli-gespann.html#post155809


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2008)

Hab jetzt die 8800GT draussen und die 4850 drinne - mit CATA 8.6
War aber bloss ne "mässig gute" Idee 
falte bloss noch 1728 ppd damit

Hoffe, wenn fertig verbaut, dass mein "anderes" Kistchen (mit 2 x 8800GT-SLI) dann wieder mehr "reisst"


----------



## Laskiwitz (5. Juli 2008)

Der GPU-Client hat heut morgen wohl ein paar probleme...besser gesagt der Server. 
Habe eine Workunit gefaltet, doch bei der übermittlung der Daten, kommen Fehlmeldungen.

[08:10:07] + Attempting to get work packet
[08:10:07] - Connecting to assignment server
[08:10:08] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[08:10:08] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[08:10:08] - Attempt #8  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.

Das Problem besteht seit knapp 20min.

Bin mal gespannt wann die Server wieder normal laufen


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2008)

Hab Geduld - wird schon

Ich vermute mal stark, dass mit dem "neuen" GPU2-Client (also auch für N_Vidia) einfach der Load an Clients massiv gestiegen ist
Die haben vermutlich einfach zu wenig in der "Pipeline" momentan

Das kommt davon, dass (auch) wir so massiv abschöpfen


----------



## The Ian (5. Juli 2008)

hab ich momentan auch das problem...einfach keine arbeit mehr da -.-


----------



## Laskiwitz (5. Juli 2008)

Das Problem besteht weiterhin.....auf der HP von F@H gibt es aber noch keine info´s hirzu
und dabei hätte ich heut so viel falten können


----------



## The Ian (5. Juli 2008)

ich auch xD...allerdings kann bei mir noch nichtmal die letzte fertige wu hochgeladen werden...sieht jetzt bei mir schon seit ne ewigkeit so aus:

[09:47:25] + Attempting to send results
[09:47:27] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[09:47:27] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[09:47:27]     (171.64.65.20:8080)
[09:47:27] - Error: Could not transmit unit 01 (completed July 5) to work server.


[09:47:27] + Attempting to send results
[09:47:27] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[09:47:27]   (Got status 503)
[09:47:27] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[09:47:27]     (171.64.122.76:8080)
[09:47:27]   Could not transmit unit 01 to Collection server; keeping in queue.
[10:05:52] + Attempting to get work packet
[10:05:52] - Connecting to assignment server
[10:05:53] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[10:05:53] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[10:05:53] - Attempt #12  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.

und das waiting bezieht sich auf ne halbe stunde


----------



## Fiesta26 (5. Juli 2008)

Dito bei mir das gleich seid ca. 30min.......
Meine 88gts soll knechten


----------



## Zubertus05 (5. Juli 2008)

und ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige mit diesem Problem.

hab aber noch ein weiteres wenn ich den beta8 (gpu) installieren will bricht die Installation ab.?? CD oder packet fehler hab auch schon paarmal neu geladen aber immer das selbe


----------



## EGThunder (5. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Infos, aber ich kann den Treiber nicht installieren bzw. er wird nicht installiert.

Ich habe den alten Treiber ganz normal gelöscht und wenn ich nach einem Neustart den neuen Treiber installieren will beschwert sich das OS das er kein Zertifikat hat. Ich sage trotzdem installieren, dann rauscht der Balken in Sekunden von links nach rechts und das wars. Er sagt alles fertig aber der Treiber ist nicht installiert, auch das nVidia Treibercenter fehlt komplett.

Ich hab jetzt erstmal wieder den normalen Treiber installiert und lasse den CPU-Clienten laufen.

EG


----------



## Leopardgecko (5. Juli 2008)

Das wirft einen ganz schön zurück, wenn die GPU's nicht falten können... 
Der Server 171.64.65.20 steht schon seit Stunden in Reject!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. Juli 2008)

Na toll -.-

Habe den Rechner dann parktisch 3 Stunden umsonst laufen lassen - war in der Zeit nicht da. 

Hoffentlich gibt es bald wieder was zu falten, nur CPU ist nämlich ein bisschen arm.


----------



## The Ian (5. Juli 2008)

sollte nicht eigendlich automatisch der server geändert werden, wenn sowas auftritt??

bei mir im zimmer ist es richtig kalt geworden ohne faltende gpu xD


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Juli 2008)

mensch da kann ich ja was aufholen...da ich vom 171.64.65.103 abhänig bin geht es ja noch.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juli 2008)

Also ich kann schon die ganze Zeit WUs übertragen und bekomme auch immer welche für die HD3870.

Hey ich habs gerade gemerkt: Ich bin ja unter den Top 20 Producern!


----------



## The Ian (5. Juli 2008)

warum ändert sich der server nicht...kann man das ev iwo manuell einstellen?? frag mich warum ati und nvidea unterschiedliche wus bekommen sollten..ach man das regt mich wie son bissel auf


----------



## The Ian (5. Juli 2008)

ich mach mir am ende noch n t-shirt mit "ich hab den 6.7.08 ohne falten überlebt" xD


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. Juli 2008)

> Ich hab den 6.7.08 ohne falten überlebt!



*Noch* ist er ja nicht zu Ende. oO
Wieder mal Faltpower verschwendet - 3,5 Stunden sind es jetzt schon ohne Punkte.


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Juli 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> welche für die HD3870.
> Hey ich habs gerade gemerkt: Ich bin ja unter den Top 20 Producern!


ist ja meine Rede wir müssen uns absetzen, auf auf ,und die Gunst der Stunde ausnutzen...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. Juli 2008)

Schnell in den Laden Satu*n und eine HD3870 für überteuerte 300€ kaufen. 
Natürlich ein Scherz, wer sich da 'ne GraKa kauft der ist auch !


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juli 2008)

@ Andre du hast doch noch die PS3 die mitfaltet also ist doch das mit dem Ausfall des Servers nicht ganz so schlimm, da holst du mich wieder ein


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juli 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ist ja meine Rede wir müssen uns absetzen, auf auf ,und die Gunst der Stunde ausnutzen...


 los gas gas gas *anfeuer*!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. Juli 2008)

Hab die Playsie vorhin erst angeworfen, als ich wieder zu Hause war (so 14.45).

Schon irgendwelche weiteren Infos? Wann wird es wieder gehen?


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> los gas gas gas *anfeuer*!


 
Ruuuuuhig, Jungs, gaaaanz ruhig 

Und bitte trinkt wenige Kaffee


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Juli 2008)

gute Idee werde das Maschinchen zum brühen jetzt mal anstellen..mal sehen was dann geht


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juli 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ruuuuuhig, Jungs, gaaaanz ruhig
> 
> Und bitte trinkt wenige Kaffee


 na gut. ganz nach dem Motto "immer locker bleiben und durch die hose atmen!".


----------



## The Ian (5. Juli 2008)

ich wusste es...falten macht doch süchtig


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. Juli 2008)

Ohhh...jaaaaa... 

Umso schlimmer ist es von der Sucht weg zu kommen. Ich sag nur: Entzug!


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juli 2008)

Ich finde das so unschön vom Server, dabei wollte ich doch heute noch meine 8800GTS mit zum falten dazu nehmen


----------



## Zubertus05 (5. Juli 2008)

es geht immer noch nicht weiß eigentlich wer warum?
und welchen Gpu2 Clienten benutzt ihr eigentlich den beta8 oder noch die 6???

da brech ich doch voll weg mit meinen Punkte/Tag Satz


----------



## The Ian (5. Juli 2008)

ich kann auch nicht glauben, dass einfach keine arbeit mehr da sein soll...grenzt ja schon an wettbewerbsverzerrung ^^


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juli 2008)

Zubertus05 schrieb:


> es geht immer noch nicht weiß eigentlich wer warum?
> und welchen Gpu2 Clienten benutzt ihr eigentlich den beta8 oder noch die 6???


 ich die beta5! aber es läuft!


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Juli 2008)

> grenzt ja schon an wettbewerbsverzerrung ^^




das ist was für das Faltkartellamt....nicht das die Strafe dann Molekühl entzug ist(oder Kaffeeentzug noch schlimmer)


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juli 2008)

meine 9800GTX ist ja noch an einer WU dran aber die ist jetzt bei 80% und will nicht mehr weiter: "Attemping to get work Packet" ich hasse es


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> meine 9800GTX ist ja noch an einer WU dran aber die ist jetzt bei 80% und will nicht mehr weiter: "Attemping to get work Packet" ich hasse es


 bestimmt EARLY_UNIT_END.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. Juli 2008)

@Cerespk91: Hab dich wirklich um 35p "geschlagen". Aber das wird schon wieder *sanft-auf-die-Schulter-tätschel*


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juli 2008)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeein


ja das meine 9800GTX nicht mitfalten kann merke ich schon

bald hab ich dich wieder


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juli 2008)

wenn ich mich recht erinnere dann gab es solche ausfälle auch als der amd client für die 3xxx reihe rauskam. das ist wohl weil den servern die wus ausgehen. war am nächsten tag aber wieder weg (aber dann gab es wus mit 15 punkten für eine hd3870).


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juli 2008)

ich komme jetzt gar nicht mehr auf die F@H Seite drauf nur ein weißes Fenster wenn mein Fuchs fertig geladen hatt


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juli 2008)

lol bei mir gibts auch nur noch ne nertzwerkzeitüberschreitung!
ich glaub denen gehen die server hoch!


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juli 2008)

Cool da werden warscheinlich die WUs aller Leute nicht gesendet werden können.
Das ist fein, da kehre ich jetzt erstmal die Straße und dann wird die 8800GTS wieder in mein System eingeplanzt (in der Hoffnung das das mein NT mitmacht)
und dann wird morgen richtig durchgestartet

EDIT: die F@H Seite geht wieder


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juli 2008)

ich denke mal das deren routing rechner ganz einfach überlastet ist das werden die bestimmt bald wieder geradebiegen können!

Okay: richtig getippt mit überlastung es geht wieder!


----------



## EGThunder (5. Juli 2008)

Wenn du es hin bekommst beide Karten zum laufen zu bringen. Bei mir passiert so leider nichts.

EG


----------



## Fiesta26 (5. Juli 2008)

Dann wüsst ich auch gern bei bescheid wenn beide Karten bei euch laufen.....

Hab ihr auch noch das Problem das die Daten nicht übertragen werden zum Server??????

[15:24:57] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:24:57] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:25:00] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[15:25:00] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[15:25:00] - Attempt #3  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juli 2008)

Ist ja nur gut das wir Sommer haben im Winter wäre es mir nähmlich viel zu kalt ohne voll ausgelastete Graka


----------



## EGThunder (5. Juli 2008)

Beide Clienten laufen, nur bekomme ich keine Daten für die GPU-Clienten. Scheint also nen etwas größere Problem zu sein bei F@H.

EG


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juli 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Beide Clienten laufen, nur bekomme ich keine Daten für die GPU-Clienten. Scheint also nen etwas größere Problem zu sein bei F@H.
> 
> EG


 Das haben hier fast alle (alle die ne NVidia Graka haben; AMD läuft).


----------



## Wicke75de (5. Juli 2008)

Es geht wieder !!!, Jetzt aber dalli und den Tag aufholen...


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juli 2008)

boa André ich komme


----------



## Masterwana (5. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juli 2008)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 was willst du uns damit sagen!?


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juli 2008)

151 von 150 lol


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. Juli 2008)

Das er mit Paint rote Kringel um Buchstaben machen kann! 
Äh. Ne mal im Ernst. Keine Ahnung. 

/edit: Jetzt seh ich das auch! xD

@Cerespk91: Joa, kann gut sein. Gehe gleich auf eine Geburtstagfeier - da bleibt der Rechner aus (Daddy hat was dagegen - wegen den Stromkosten ) aber die PS3 kann ich heimlich weiter falten lassen. Habe jetzt noch eine 98er für die GPU - die geht ja flott. Danach mache ich den Rechner aber *aus*!


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juli 2008)

Wie du hast noch ne 98er für die GPU, sag nicht das du auch besitzer einer 9800GTX geworden bist
da hab ich ja gar keine Chance

naja ist ja egal lass ich ihn eben doch nen bisl länger an

Er hatt dort irgendwie 151 von 150 Punkten find ich schon irwie witzig

EDIT:
achja viel Spaß noch beim Geburtstag André


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juli 2008)

Achso!


----------



## The Ian (5. Juli 2008)

was solln das hatt ich heut zum ersten mal:

[17:12:49] Completed 23%
[17:14:13] Completed 24%
[17:15:38] Completed 25%


[17:15:55] + Attempting to send results
[17:17:02] Completed 26%
[17:18:27] Completed 27%
[17:19:51] Completed 28%
[17:20:11] + Results successfully sent
[17:20:11] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[17:20:11] + Number of Units Completed: 122

[17:20:11] + Working...
[17:21:16] Completed 29%


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juli 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> was solln das hatt ich heut zum ersten mal:
> 
> [17:12:49] Completed 23%
> [17:14:13] Completed 24%
> ...


 was die 122 wus oder das er mittendrinn sendet?
mittendrinn senden tut er bei mir auch manchmal


----------



## The Ian (5. Juli 2008)

na das mittendrinn senden...aber wenns normal ist..


----------



## Leopardgecko (5. Juli 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> na das mittendrinn senden...aber wenns normal ist..



Wenn er mitten in einer WU sendet, dann hatte er noch die letzte WU im Queue stehen, weil er die noch nicht versenden konnte.
Das kann schon mal vorkommen


----------



## Zubertus05 (5. Juli 2008)

Hi Geko
worauf und mit was faltest du den alles???


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2008)

Jess 17,5K

@ André hab dich


----------



## Leopardgecko (6. Juli 2008)

Zubertus05 schrieb:


> Hi Geko
> worauf und mit was faltest du den alles???



Meine beiden PC's kannst du in der Signatur über die SYSPROFILE-Buttons abrufen.
System 1 faltet mit 3x Tray Client und 1x GPU Client und System 2 faltet mit 2x Tray Client und 1x GPU Client.
Am Wochenende faltet noch mein Notebook mit 1x Tray Client mit.
Ist ein Yakumo Power 64 mit AMD Athlon 64 3000+.


----------



## Speed-E (6. Juli 2008)

So jetzt sind wir auf Platz.   107


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Juli 2008)

Speed-E schrieb:


> So jetzt sind wir auf Platz.   107


mist war vorhin schon hier..da hätte ich das auch mal Feiern könn


----------



## Speed-E (6. Juli 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> mist war vorhin schon hier..da hätte ich das auch mal Feiern könn



Feier gerade mit meiner Tasse Kaffee zusammen,sehe noch so aus ->   Ich bin wohl nicht der einzige Frühaufsteher hier.  

Aber ich bin etwas geknickt, meine GraKa macht nur ungefähr 6086ppd 
bei 799 gpu /1998 shader / 1095 vram, Cerespk91´s 9800GTX  macht 6700 und ist vom Takt her nicht viel schneller 
(820/2009/1125).


----------



## The Ian (6. Juli 2008)

mein beileid an dich 1.) für die langsamme graka und 2.) für die wenige ppd


----------



## Speed-E (6. Juli 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> mein beileid an dich 1.) für die langsamme graka und 2.) für die wenige ppd



Das nenne ich mal höflich.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Juli 2008)

Habe auch 17,5k - zumindest nach der Signatur zu urteilen.
Aber auch nicht mehr alles 24h laufen - die PS3 bleibt jetzt *aus!* Die wurde immer lauter und wärmer - da hab ich kein Bock drauf.


----------



## EGThunder (6. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch mal wieder nen paar Punkte geschafft. 

Mal sehn wieviel mehr Punkte ich durch den nVidia Clienten bekomme.

EG


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2008)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Feier gerade mit meiner Tasse Kaffee zusammen,sehe noch so aus ->   Ich bin wohl nicht der einzige Frühaufsteher hier.
> 
> Aber ich bin etwas geknickt, meine GraKa macht nur ungefähr 6086ppd
> bei 799 gpu /1998 shader / 1095 vram, Cerespk91´s 9800GTX  macht 6700 und ist vom Takt her nicht viel schneller
> (820/2009/1125).


Ey nicht traurig sein die 6700 ppd habe ich total mit CPU und GPU, ist vorgestern auch mal auf 7000 hoch aber ist eben +CPU

EDIT: Was mich aber juckt ist das ich mit GTX Standarttakt schon 6080ppd habe und mit dem E6600 "nur" 214ppd


----------



## Speed-E (6. Juli 2008)

Achso mit CPU zusammen , ja dann ist ja alles in Butter.


----------



## Leopardgecko (6. Juli 2008)

Jetzt sind wir auf Nr. *106 *!!


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juli 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir auf Nr. *106 *!!


 Riiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesige Schritte in die Top 100!


----------



## EGThunder (6. Juli 2008)

Ahjo, genau da wo wir von Anfang an hin wollten. 

EG


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juli 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Ahjo, genau da wo wir von Anfang an hin wollten.
> 
> EG


 jenau! aber irgendwie haben wir gestern nen bisschen nachgelassen mit punkten (PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats).


----------



## Laskiwitz (6. Juli 2008)

ja das stimmt leider....doch das lag an den blöden Servern ich kam gestern z.B. knapp 4 Stunden nicht auf den Server. da hätte ich glatt noch eine WU falten können


----------



## Leopardgecko (6. Juli 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> jenau! aber irgendwie haben wir gestern nen bisschen nachgelassen mit punkten (PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats).




Das liegt daran, das die Nvidia-GPU's gestern einen halben Tag lang kein Faltfutter bekamen. 
Sonst wäre ich heute auch schon einen Platz weiter...


----------



## EGThunder (6. Juli 2008)

Meine Herren, also der nVidia Client ist echt der Hammer. Dazu ne WU von meiner CPU mit 1920 Punkten. Sooo muss das sein. Ich will endlich meine zweite GeForce arbeiten lassen. Ich könnte wahnsinnig werden das das nicht geht.

EG


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juli 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, das die Nvidia-GPU's gestern einen halben Tag lang kein Faltfutter bekamen.
> Sonst wäre ich heute auch schon einen Platz weiter...


ach ja! hatte ich ganz vergessen! 




EGThunder schrieb:


> Meine Herren, also der nVidia Client ist echt der Hammer. Dazu ne WU von meiner CPU mit 1920 Punkten. Sooo muss das sein. Ich will endlich meine zweite GeForce arbeiten lassen. Ich könnte wahnsinnig werden das das nicht geht.
> 
> EG


 
wie viel ppd hast du mit einer 8800gt denn lt fahmon? ich will mir nämlich heute auch noch ne 8800gt bestellen.


----------



## EGThunder (6. Juli 2008)

Keine Ahnung, ich verwende fahmon nicht.

EG


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juli 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich verwende fahmon nicht.
> 
> EG


 ok dann lasse ich mich überraschen.


----------



## EGThunder (6. Juli 2008)

Was willst du Dir denn für einen kaufen? Ich kann EVGA empfehlen, die Qualität der Karte und der Teile ist 1a. Hab den Vergleich selber machen können. Meine takten auch etwas mehr von daher kann ich nicht von einer Standard GT ausgehen.

EG


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juli 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Was willst du Dir denn für einen kaufen? Ich kann EVGA empfehlen, die Qualität der Karte und der Teile ist 1a. Hab den Vergleich selber machen können. Meine takten auch etwas mehr von daher kann ich nicht von einer Standard GT ausgehen.
> 
> EG


 ich hab mir eben die von pny bestellt . soll morgen oder übermorgen da sein.


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2008)

Kauft das :
EVGA e-Geforce 9800GTX kann ich nur empfehlen macht mit standarttakt knapp 6000ppd

EDIT: Mist mir fällt gerade ein das ich ja noch die 8800GTS einbauen wollte
*******


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Kauft das :
> EVGA e-Geforce 9800GTX kann ich nur empfehlen macht mit standarttakt knapp 6000ppd


 leider zu teuer .


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2008)

Boa EVGA hatt ja auch ein Team bei F@H
Mist
Naja jetzt bin ich ja bei euch und fühle mich hier wohl, dort könnte ich mich garnicht richtig mit den Jungs verständigen (aufgrund meiner nicht ganz so tollen englischkenntnisse)
Ich bin und bleibe eben ein PCGHX-Junge

PS: bei denen wäre ich jetzt schon auf Platz 5 der producer


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ich bin und bleibe eben ein PCGHX-Junge


 Gut so!


----------



## EGThunder (6. Juli 2008)

Hier biste schon ganz richtig. Ich weiß gar nicht, gibt es ein stärkeres Team außer uns aus Deutschland? Würde mich ja mal interessieren. 

EG


----------



## Masterwana (6. Juli 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Hier biste schon ganz richtig. Ich weiß gar nicht, gibt es ein stärkeres Team außer uns aus Deutschland? Würde mich ja mal interessieren.
> 
> EG



Zumindest keins was sich deutsch anhört


----------



## MESeidel (6. Juli 2008)

Rechenkraft haben mehr Punkte.
Sind aber auch schon lange dabei.

Einholen werden wie die auf jeden Fall ;o)


----------



## Laskiwitz (6. Juli 2008)

Rechenkraft.net sind ein weiteres deutsches Team...
und ich weiß nicht wie es mit Toms Hardware ausschaut...das könnte auch noch ein deutsches team sein.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Kauft das :
> EVGA ....


da bin ich wieder anderer Meinung ich kaufe mir lieber eine "billige" Karte irgend eines Herstellers mit möglischst nen assi lüfter drauf damit ich das Teil danach modden kann. habe meine Liebe zum modding entdeckt...zB habe ja den accelero drauf bei meiner HD3870 das macht einfach mehr laune als fertig Produkte zukaufen. obwohl die Qualität von EVGA edel ist...

sachmal @MESeidel kannst du zu dem sli Problem nochwas helfen? mein Latin ist am Ende...


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2008)

Naja unter Modding verstehe ich eher etwas serienmäßiges mit etwas du verändern.
z.B. in einen Geforce Kühler nen Deltalüfter einbauen im Winkel von 45° weißt du
ne nur kleiner Spaß
Es ist ja die Sache von jedem Selbst ob er nun Ding A kauft oder ob er Ding B kauft und da Ding Z dranbaut.

Aber zu der edlen Qualität von EVGA sage ich :nur bedingt bei der 9800GTX sind etwa die Sticker ziehmlich unschön angebracht (war/ist bei meiner so)
aber ansonsten ist sie allererste Sahne habe nix zu meckern (außer Sticker)

PS: nur ca.250Points und ich bin in den Top 20 der Producer


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Juli 2008)

weisst was ich meine es geht um den Spaß des bauenes...und des sparens, wobei ich bei der HD ca. 25 euro gespart habe ggü einer vergleichbaren mit Passivkühlung...

naja Silentkilla ist im Falturlaub..erster müsste dann john sein?


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juli 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> weisst was ich meine es geht um den Spaß des bauenes...und des sparens, wobei ich bei der HD ca. 25 euro gespart habe ggü einer vergleichbaren mit Passivkühlung...
> 
> naja Silentkilla ist im Falturlaub..erster müsste dann john sein?


Ne. Erster ist Carsten.
PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


Achso ein Tipp: erhöht im Task Manager mal die Priorität des/der Core(s) auf "höher als Normal" <-- nicht höher (!) wenn ihr eine CPU mit mehr als einem Kern besitzt bringt das ne Menge (ca. 150ppd mehr)!


----------



## MESeidel (6. Juli 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> sachmal @MESeidel kannst du zu dem sli Problem nochwas helfen? mein Latin ist am Ende...



Ich hatte in dem anderem Thread noch geschrieben was dazu geschrieben.

Unter Vista braucht man unbedingt einen Monitor an jeder Karte.
Zur Not kann man auch einen LCD mit 2 Eingängen (DVI + VGA z.B.) an beide Karten hängen.
Oder einen Dongle-Steckler löten, Hauptsache der richtige Widerstand liegt an.

Weiß nicht ob das das Problem war...



Wenn ich heute oder morgen Laune hab, fass ich alles was mir einfällt nochma fürs HowTo zusammen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Juli 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Achso ein Tipp: erhöht im Task Manager mal die Priorität des/der Core(s) auf "höher als Normal" <-- nicht höher (!) wenn ihr eine CPU mit mehr als einem Kern besitzt bringt das ne Menge (ca. 150ppd mehr)!



Egal welcher Client?


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2008)

ich habe icn den letzten 7 Tagen 318 Plätze gut gemacht das ist doch mal ne Leistung und bin jetzt auf Platz 172


----------



## EGThunder (6. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte das mit dem Monitor heute kurz versucht. Leider wird dann bei mir Aero deaktiviert und mit der Erweiterung "- GPU2" kam leider auch wieder der selbe Fehler.

EG


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Juli 2008)

Ich hab jetzt endlich den neuen Treiber raufgehauen und die neue GTX280 reingetan.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, eine neue GraKa habe ich nicht - aber halt den 177.41er Treiber und das hat sich gelohnt. FahMon nennt mir jetzt ~4.000-4.500ppd, vorher waren es "lächerliche" <3.000ppd.

@Cerespk91: Beim Blick auf unsere Sigs fällt mir was auf.


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2008)

was fällt dir denn auf??
Etwa das hier:
Today: 0 Points ???
keine Angst bin kräftig am falten
ich verstehe aber nicht wieso eure Grakas alle als GTX 260 oder 280 erkannt werden wenn ihr den 177.41 drauf macht

bei mir steht 9800GTX da


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Juli 2008)

Du hast ja auch eine Karte, die von der GeForce offizell unterstützt wird.

Ich musste bei der 8800GT die Treiberinstallation "erzwingen" und da hört sich GTX280 doch besser an als 9800GTX.


----------



## EGThunder (6. Juli 2008)

Weil ich die Treiberinstallation erzwungen habe. Ansonsten hätte ich den Treiber nie installieren können.

EG


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2008)

Nein wird sie nicht, ich musste einen Treiber mit modifizierter .inf herunterladen damit er funzt


----------



## MESeidel (6. Juli 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Ich hatte das mit dem Monitor heute kurz versucht. Leider wird dann bei mir Aero deaktiviert und mit der Erweiterung "- GPU2" kam leider auch wieder der selbe Fehler.
> 
> EG



Auf jeden Fall -GPU0 und -GPU1



Warum er Aero dabei deaktiviert, leuchtet mir Überhaupt nicht ein.
Evtl. mal im Geräte-Manager nachschauen ob Windows auf den Microsoft Treiber wechselt.

Im Folding Forum wird auch noch ein KVM Umschalter empfohlen, evtl. bei ebay günstig zu bekommen.


Ansonsten natürlich mal im Thread dazu nach Neuigkeiten Ausschau halten:
Folding Forum • View topic - Any Workarounds to Vista 2nd Monitor Requirement?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Juli 2008)

Äh. Die 9800GTX wird (wie gesagt) vom Treiber auch so schon unterstützt. 

Ich habe es nicht über eine gemoddete INF gemacht, sondern über "Gerätemanager", "Treiber aktualisieren" und "nv4_disp.inf" aus dem 177.41er Archiv auswählt. 

/edit: Kann es sein, dass nVidia die 177.41 vom Server genommen hat? Link
Bei mir kommt 404.


----------



## EGThunder (6. Juli 2008)

Nee der Treiber war ganz normal und auch der Monitor wurde richtig erkannt. Sobald ich aber SLI deaktiviere wird Aero deaktiviert und ich hab keine Ahnung warum.

EG


----------



## Zubertus05 (6. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Nein, eine neue GraKa habe ich nicht - aber halt den 177.41er Treiber und das hat sich gelohnt. FahMon nennt mir jetzt ~4.000-4.500ppd, vorher waren es "lächerliche" <3.000ppd.



nur 4.000 bis 4.500??? das macht ja meine 8800gt auch!?!? haste da ein Fehler in deiner config?? oder laufem noch irgendwelche andere Dinge??

naja seit dem meine Clienten richtig laufen bekomm ich recht gut punkte
und ich gehör zu den  Top 20 der Producer


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2008)

Er hatt auch "nur" eine 88GT wenn ich mich nicht irre

@André nein bei mir ist der 177.41er noch da
also es kommt kein 404


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Juli 2008)

Zubertus05 schrieb:


> nur 4.000 bis 4.500??? das macht ja meine 8800gt auch!?!? haste da ein Fehler in deiner config?? oder laufem noch irgendwelche andere Dinge??



Ähm. Deine GT macht die doch auch - also entweder ist alles richtig oder wir haben beide Fehler! 

Ich habe keinen Plan - ist sowas zu wenig für 'ne nonOCed 8800GT?


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2008)

hier damit du mir glaubst das die 9800GTX nicht unterstützt wird


----------



## Zubertus05 (6. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt endlich den neuen Treiber raufgehauen und die neue GTX280 reingetan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also bin ich blöd?!? er sagt doch das er ne GTX280 hat oder???
kenn mich gar nicht mehr aus


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Juli 2008)

Mhm. Ich hatte dann doch was falsches im Hinterkopf. 
Du kennst dich doch aus - sind 4k wenig?

/edit: @Zubertus05: Ich habe (leider) keine GTX280!


----------



## Zubertus05 (6. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ähm. Deine GT macht die doch auch - also entweder ist alles richtig oder wir haben beide Fehler!
> 
> Ich habe keinen Plan - ist sowas zu wenig für 'ne nonOCed 8800GT?


  mein fehler ich dachte du hast ne gtx280
sorry


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Juli 2008)

Hehe, noch mal für alle.
*<--@ndré--> hat keine GTX280!*

Aber für die 8800GT ist das dann doch normal - denke ich mir dann mal.


----------



## EGThunder (6. Juli 2008)

Wenn die takte von GPU-Z stimmen ist deine Karte übertaktet. Denn Standard sind 600/1500/900MHz. 

EG


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2008)

soll ich mal meine GTX auf GT Nivau runtertakten dann sehen wirs ja


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Juli 2008)

Stimmt - ist die Elitegroup (wie man ja auch sieht) mit leicht erhöhten Taktraten. Hätte ich eigentlich nur gebraucht, aber da es halt nur die eine übertaktete Version mit Accelero gab - warum nicht?


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2008)

@Andre was meinstn schaffen wir heute noch die 20k

achja du bist schon wieder genau einen Platz hinter mir


----------



## EGThunder (6. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab mal FahMon installiert:
CPU: 1510
GPU: 4650

EG

Edit: Nun überlegt Euch mal da würde die zweite Graka auch laufen. *heul*

Edit2: Die GPU steigt weiter auf 4700...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Juli 2008)

Keine Ahnung: 19227p (du) und 19141p (ich) sind schon extrem nahe dran. 

Da meine 132er CPU-WU noch 'ne Stunde dauert würde ich sagen: Ja!


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2008)

@EG Thunder wie lange faltest du denn schon bzw. mit was faltest du alles
ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das du mit dem System auf platz 12 gekommen bist


----------



## EGThunder (6. Juli 2008)

Ich falte nur mit meinem System das du da siehst. Angefangen hab ich im Oktober 07 mit nem C2D E4300 @ 3,00GHz.

EG


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Juli 2008)

Mit (bis jetzt) einer Graka und nem Quad auf 300.000p - entweder schon seit gefühlten Jahren oder du hast doch noch ein kleines System in der Ecke stehen.


----------



## EGThunder (6. Juli 2008)

Hier kannst du Dir meine Statistik ansehen.

EGThunder - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

EG


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2008)

Das muss aber ziehmlich schwer gewesen sein oder da gabs ja noch keinen NV GPU Client!
Respekt!!
Aber deine Stromrechnung will ich nicht sehen


----------



## EGThunder (6. Juli 2008)

Waren ca. 200Watt Verbrauch, die Kiste lief 24h am Tag 7 Tage die Woche.  Nee da lief nur der SMP-Client.

EG

Edit: Vor meiner langen Pause war ich auf Platz 9. *snief*


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2008)

23 Uhr ist das falten für mich erstmal vorbei habe morgen früh Fahrschule und Ich will am Mittwoch noch die Prüfung bestehen (zudem ist meine 9800 dan auch mit ihrer WU fertig)
nur so als Vorwarnung nicht das ihr mich dan vermisst


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Juli 2008)

So hart es klingt - ich werde dich nicht vermissen. 

Nein, FahMon sagt noch 27 Minuten bis zum "20k".


----------



## Zubertus05 (6. Juli 2008)

also ich habe bei meiner evga88gt 4489ppd
und bei meiner Leadtek 88gt sind es 4398ppd
also denk ich ma das 4k ganz gut sind


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2008)

Kann sein das ich schon auf 20k bin, durch meine CPU WU die eben gerade abgeschlossen wurde.
und die GPU sagt 43 min.


----------



## The Ian (6. Juli 2008)

Zubertus05 schrieb:


> also ich habe bei meiner evga88gt 4489ppd
> und bei meiner Leadtek 88gt sind es 4398ppd
> also denk ich ma das 4k ganz gut sind



könnt ja ma den shadertackt n bissel höher schrauben...die karte wird dadurch nur bissel wärmer und der stomverbrauch steigt auch nur unwesentlich an...ABER 500-700ppd mehr


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Juli 2008)

Mhm. Mein Internet macht gerade ein paar Probleme - hoffentlich kann die WU trotzdem gesendet werden. Naja, bis 23 Uhr wird es dann wohl nichts - habe gezockt und damit meine PPD geschrottet. 
Aber heute wird das noch (locker) was.


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2008)

So nen Mist ich wollt schon längst im Nest liegen.
Aber da hatt mir Mister EasyBox alias Internet einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht

EDIT: so WU ist beendet und Ich bereite mich und den Rechner schonmal für die Nachtruhe vor.
Ich wünsche euch allen eine gute Nacht und faltet nicht mehr so viel nicht das mich hier noch welche überholen


aber machts nicht wie der hier


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Egal welcher Client?


Bei mir hats mit dem SMP und dem GPUv2 Clienten geklappt. Andere hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.

Ich hab eben mal die Beta8 von GPU Client installiert. Jetzt macht die HD3870 lt. FAHMON 2500ppd!

*UND: 105!* Sig ist noch nicht geupd aber auf der seite stehts!


----------



## CeresPK (7. Juli 2008)

Mist knapp an der 20K Marke vorbei sorry Andre
naja muss ich doch mal nen ganzen Tag falten und nicht wie gestern immer mal zwischendurch zocken


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Juli 2008)

Ich habs "locker" geschafft - 21225p. 
Noch 'ne 1/2 Stunde, dann ist die GPU-WU fertig und dann ist aber auch Feierabend.


----------



## EGThunder (7. Juli 2008)

In knapp 4h ist meine CPU-WU fertig. *smile* Meine GeForce ist auf 4868PPD gestiegen. 

EG


----------



## CeresPK (7. Juli 2008)

bist du immer noch auf achse von gestern abend an Andre???
boa

wenn wir so weiter falten wie letzte Woche sind wir in 15 Tagen beide in den Top 100 im PCGH TEAM
und in nem Jahr wären wir, wenn alle so weiter falten, in den Top 30


----------



## CeresPK (7. Juli 2008)

NFSGame was ist denn eigentlich nun mit den Moderatoren für uns, also den Folding@Home Bereich??
Hatt sich Oliver schonmal bei dir gemeldet deswegen?
Ich wäre nämlich auch schwer interessiert daran.
Du kannst mir ja ne PN schreiben


----------



## Leopardgecko (7. Juli 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> In knapp 4h ist meine CPU-WU fertig. *smile* Meine GeForce ist auf 4868PPD gestiegen.
> 
> EG



Ist die 8800GT übertaktet oder normal getaktet?

EDIT: *UPS* habe gar nicht gesehen, das du ein SLI-System hast. Falten da beide Karten?


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Juli 2008)

bei ihm geht es mit dem Sli nicht...wir haben am Samstag versucht rauszufinden wieso aber keine Ahnung....wenn jemand mal so gut ist und den Link zur Seite mit dem mod inf 177.41 postet...


----------



## EGThunder (7. Juli 2008)

Meine 8800GT faltet inzwischen mit 4980, also knapp 5000. Sie ist leicht übertaktet, aber von EVGA aus auf 650/1620/950MHz.

Den 177.41 hab ich von der nVidia Page geladen.

EG


----------



## CeresPK (7. Juli 2008)

Ich habe die aus nem Englischem Forum nur wo???? ahh ich hasse das wenn ich nicht mehr weiß von wo ich was habe

Ich suche nochmal schnell
EDIT: Vista User können die INF von anderen 177 Treiber nutzen für XPler gibts diese hier MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

falls der Link nicht funzt entschuldige ich mich und leite euch zu diesem Forum hier weiter NVIDIA Forums -> 177.41 WHQL is out


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mal ne Interessengemeinschaft zum Thema Folding at Home erstellt. Wer will kann dort beitreten!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Juli 2008)

Das machst du doch auch nur wegen der neuen Funktion "Erfahrung". 

Ich bin aber dabei. 
(Du kannst ja auch meiner "Es gibt auch im Forum Punkt und Komma!"-Gruppe beitreten )


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Das machst du doch auch nur wegen der neuen Funktion "Erfahrung".
> 
> Ich bin aber dabei.
> (Du kannst ja auch meiner "Es gibt auch im Forum Punkt und Komma!"-Gruppe beitreten )


OK. Ich trete deiner auch bei. Und das mit der Erfahrung stimmt!


----------



## CeresPK (7. Juli 2008)

Fett sogar ne Interessengemeinschaft.
nur für uns



Aber die neue Rubrik "Erfahrung" geht mir eigentlich ziehmlich am P0p0 vorbei.
Das kann aber daran liegen das ich gerade mal auf Level 4 bin


----------



## EGThunder (8. Juli 2008)

Genial, gestern hab ich fast 7000 Punkte umgesetzt. 

EG


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Juli 2008)

wenn das SLI Problem geklärt ist gehen bestimmt um die 12000ppd...


----------



## EGThunder (8. Juli 2008)

Jep, ich hoffe das wir das noch zusammen hinbekommen. Dann geht hier der Feuersturm los. *smile*

EG


----------



## Speed-E (8. Juli 2008)

Ich bin jedenfalls mal gespannt wie die neuen Ati-Karten gehen. 

Oder weiß da schon jemand etwas?


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Juli 2008)

du ich wollte schon die Redaktion mal anschreiben zwecks einen Test für die HD48*** ich merke schon, dass ich nicht der einzige bin der das wünscht...

@PCGH-REDAKTION bitte einen Test machen, oder mir die Hardware schicken dann mache ich den Test


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juli 2008)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls mal gespannt wie die neuen Ati-Karten gehen.
> 
> Oder weiß da schon jemand etwas?


 
Nicht so gut - bisher
Scheinen treibermässig (noch) nicht wirklich "faltfreudig" zu sein

Ach ja - btw: 104


----------



## welcen (8. Juli 2008)

**hung**

Könnt ihr mir mal sagen was das ist? Schon zum zweiten mal. Beim letzten mal war´s der Graka Client. Habs durch eine Neuinstalation von Fahamon + Clients wieder hingekriegt. Gibt es da einen eleganteren Weg?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Juli 2008)

du das bild geht nicht..lade es bitte auf den PCGHX server oben mit der Büroklammer dann die linkadresse kopieren..


----------



## welcen (8. Juli 2008)

Bei mir gehts.. aber hier, bitte.


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Juli 2008)

zwei möglichkeiten entweder smp mag nicht mehr oder fahmon hat ne auszeit gemacht. dazu hättest du die Clients nicht neu aufsetzen müssen...hast du reload gedrückt? und mal die clients an und aus gemacht?...wenn das nicht hilft liegt es an der logfile..dazu musst du nur den client schließen in dessen logverzeichnisgehen und die log und log2 löschen. client neu starten..


----------



## welcen (8. Juli 2008)

Werds eben versuchen..

*Edit:*

Scheint zu funktionieren.., aber ich warte bis der nächste % fertig ist bevor ich mir sicher bin.. danke! 

MfG.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juli 2008)

welcen schrieb:


> Werds eben versuchen..
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> ...


 Du kannst gucken, ob deine Systemuhr richtig eingestellt ist, oder du kannst die Option "Asyncrone Systemuhr ignorieren" in den Einstellungen des Fahmon aktivieren.


----------



## Leopardgecko (8. Juli 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ach ja - btw: 104



Mittlerweile sind wir auf *103* angekommen !
Die Signatur ist aber noch nicht aktualisiert.

Übrigens: Kann es sein, das der Statistikserver von Extremeoverclocking ein Paar Probleme hatte?


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juli 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind wir auf *103* angekommen !
> Die Signatur ist aber noch nicht aktualisiert.
> 
> Übrigens: Kann es sein, das der Statistikserver von Extremeoverclocking ein Paar Probleme hatte?


 Der server läuft wohl _ein wenig_ assyncron.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juli 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der server läuft wohl _ein wenig_ asyncron.


 
Ich mag deine Untertreibungen


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juli 2008)

Jetzt ist es Aktualliesiert! Gut ding will weile haben!


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Juli 2008)

meine Feststellung für die Updates: 
1 FAH-Seite 
2. Kakostats 
und 3. EOC


----------



## Speed-E (9. Juli 2008)

Ob wir die 100 noch schaffen am Wochenende?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juli 2008)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Ob wir die 100 noch schaffen am Wochenende?


 
Na ja, rein rechnerisch - wenn alle so weiterfalten - erreichen wir die 100 in spätestens 4 Tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Sonntag Morgen müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sein


----------



## Gast3737 (9. Juli 2008)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Ob wir die 100 noch schaffen am Wochenende?


habe mal Teile deiner übersichtlichen Sig geklaut hoff du bist einverstanden..


----------



## Speed-E (9. Juli 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> habe mal Teile deiner übersichtlichen Sig geklaut hoff du bist einverstanden..



Kein Problem. Leider kriege ich in der Sig nix mehr unter , die 1000 Zeichen sind restlos ausgereizt.


----------



## Leopardgecko (9. Juli 2008)

Platz *102 *wäre geschafft! 
...und der nächste Platz ist schon in greifbarer Nähe...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juli 2008)

Laut den Stats haben wir 102 geschafft! 

/edit: Zu langsam - passiert halt beim Tabben.


----------



## Masterwana (9. Juli 2008)

... und nur noch 13,5 Std. und wir sind auf 101


----------



## Laskiwitz (9. Juli 2008)

jopp^^

juhu statusfarbe hat sich bei mir heute geändert^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juli 2008)

Mhm. Habe gerade die 30.000er-Marke geknackt - leider etwas zu spät, in diesem Update war sie noch nicht drin. Aber ich habs auf jeden Fall geschafft.


----------



## Laskiwitz (9. Juli 2008)

und du bist in die top20 producer liste reingerutscht


----------



## CeresPK (9. Juli 2008)

Ich mache jetzt Frustfalten jetzt lasse ich erstmal den Recher 2 Tage durchlaufen

So ein scheiß Praxis nicht bestanden und das bei einer so einfachen Fahrt

Da ist es nur ein kleiner Trost das ich gestern mit in den 20 Top Producern unseres Teams war


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juli 2008)

Aber nur so ganz eben. 

@Cerespk91: _Doppelt hällt besser!_


----------



## CeresPK (9. Juli 2008)

Ja habe ich eben mal eine teurere Fahrstunde gemacht (normale Doppelstunde also 90 min = 46€
Prüfung also 45min = 154€)
Ich könnt und das mehrfach.
Naja gibt es eben einen 2.Versuch.
Einen Vorteil hatt das ganze aber Ich kann jetzt wieder durchfalten die ganze Nacht und da hole ich wieder auf dich auf


----------



## Laskiwitz (9. Juli 2008)

viel glück beim 2ten. Versuch


----------



## CeresPK (9. Juli 2008)

Ich muss jetzt erstmal 2 Wochen warten und da brauche ich auch nochmal Urlaub

@Andre guck mal unsere beiden Verläufe an ich werd noch verückt
Xquad - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juli 2008)

Hatte ich schon gesehen. Lecker knapp. 

Aber ich denke, dass du heute vorbeigehen wirst. Ich überlege noch, ob ich die CPU die Nacht durchfalten lasse, sonst wird es mit der Deadline knapp und dann ist die 1920 Punkte WU fürn A****. 

Aber wenn ich die 1920p doch noch bekomme => .


----------



## CeresPK (9. Juli 2008)

Wo sieht man den wie viele Punkte einem die aktuelle WU einbringt?

Ob Ich heute auch noch das 30000er Zertifikat bekomme ich glaube nicht denn ich habe heute nicht besonders viel Glück (kann auch sein das ich mir das nur einrede)

naja ich werde mir dan erstmal Vista 64bit bestellen und vlt noch ne andere HDD das ich noch was zum basteln habe


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juli 2008)

Ähm. FahMon? Oder hab ich da was verpennt? 

/edit: Ja, das Basteln. 
Ich bzw. mein Dad (dem das Notebook _eigentlich_ gehört) brauch einen neuen Akku fürs VAIO-Laptop - der aktuelle hält nur noch etwa eine Stunde aus.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Wo sieht man den wie viele Punkte einem die aktuelle WU einbringt?


 
Hallo, mein Freund
Nun, FahMon ist eine Möglichkeit
und Folding@Home eine zweite

Frohes Falten - weiterhin


----------



## CeresPK (9. Juli 2008)

Fahmon zeigt mir leider gar nix mehr an nur noch meinen Fortschritt und wann die WU zu Ende ist aber sonst nix mehr


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juli 2008)

Cool, die Liste kannte ich gar nicht. Thx 

Ich habe dann für den E2180@3,2GHz (noch ein bissel mehr ) die hier:



Project Number|Server IP|Work Unit Name|Number of Atoms|Preferred (days)|Final deadline (days)|Credit|Frames|Code
2665|171.64.65.64 |p2665_IBX in water|14170|6.00|6.00|
*1920.00*
|100|GRO-SMP|Description	
Wenn die krass* fertig gefaltet ist dann bin ich (erstmal) vor cerespk91 sicher. 

* Sry, wegen des Ghettoslang.


----------



## CeresPK (9. Juli 2008)

Wieso bekommst du solche schönen WUs so eine will ich auch haben ich muss mich wieder mit den dinger begnügen die gerade mal 119 Punkte bringen und dafür 20h brauchen. (nur kleiner Spaß gell verstehst das ja)
Und wieso geht mein ****** Fahmon nicht mehr ich glaube ich lege mich ins Bett da kann ich nix falsch machen


----------



## Wicke75de (9. Juli 2008)

Cool hab die Top 50 im Team erreicht, Wenn ich doch nur die dritte 88GT zum falten überreden könnte


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Wieso bekommst du solche schönen WUs so eine will ich auch haben ich muss mich wieder mit den dinger begnügen die gerade mal 119 Punkte bringen und dafür 20h brauchen.



Ist das ein SMP-Client?


----------



## CeresPK (9. Juli 2008)

@Wicke75de wie hast du die 2 anderen zum falten gebracht???
kannst du bitte hier her schreiben wie du das gemacht hast den es gibt einige hier die es nicht hinbekommen und RuneDRS oder jemand anderes hier würde es gerne als HowTo für Leute schreiben die gerade anfangen zu falten.
Danke schön schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Wicke75de (9. Juli 2008)

naja die stecken in zwei rechnern 

In dem einen Rechner sind zwei und da bekomm ich die zweite nicht zum falten.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juli 2008)

Eine Lösung, die immer klappt. Zwei PCs kaufen. 

Ich würde gerne wieder mit zwei System "Teilzeit" zu falten, da aber meine Grafikkarte noch nicht da ist muss ein System die ganze Arbeit übernehmen. 

Deshalb ist mein 24h Avg vielleicht nicht so hoch? Obwohl es reicht ja - wenn ich so weiter mache komme ich flott in die Top 100. Wenn ich *da* bin, kann ich meine Faltperformance "verringern" (nicht einstellen ). Die Stromkosten...


----------



## CeresPK (9. Juli 2008)

Achja hätte ich fast vergessen!
@ <--@ndré--> ja eigentlich nutzte ich schon den SMP Client wieso???
(Bilde mir jedenfalls ein ihn mir heruntergeladen zu haben, aber heute bilde ich mir vieles ein)


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juli 2008)

Also der SMP-Client ist der Konsolenclient, der im Taskmanager mit "fahcore_a1.exe" aufgeführt wird. 

Hatte den alten Clienten nach Abschluss der letzten WU "in Rente" geschickt und den SMP-Client installiert (schwieriger als ich gedacht hatte ) und direkt die 1920er bekommen.


----------



## EGThunder (9. Juli 2008)

Die 1920er bekomm ich fast nur, ab und an mal ne 1760er. Ich hab gut zugelegt, bin schon wieder unter den Topfaltern gelandet. *smile*

Kann es sein, dass heute der nVidia Server wieder down war? Ich kommt heute auf nur knapp 4600 Punkte. *argh* Wie soll man da arbeiten können? *g*

EG

Edit: @ Wicke: Schade, ich dachte du hast es geschafft im SLI falten zu können. Mit zwei PC's ist das leider ne andere Sache. *snief*


----------



## CeresPK (9. Juli 2008)

Ich verstehe gerade gar nicht wie ich den SMP einrichte (habe ihn doch nicht gehabt)
Wie gebe ich das Team an und wie meinen Namen.
Trotz des schönen HowToos von nfsgame kapiere ich gar nix


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juli 2008)

Mhm, kannst du mal einen Screen machen, an welcher Stelle du bist. 

Ich habs geschafft und wenn man es einmal geschafft hat, ist das ganz einfach.
Wir helfen ja gerne.


----------



## CeresPK (9. Juli 2008)

Hier ganz am anfang gleich habe kein Plan gerade


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juli 2008)

Hast du das als Admin ausgeführt? Irgendwas verhindert das Erstellen. (CreateService failed)


----------



## CeresPK (9. Juli 2008)

Ich habe nur ein Konto auf dem Rechner und das ist Admin.
Kann es daran liegen das ich kein Passwort habe??


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juli 2008)

Also ein Passwort brauchst du unbedingt.

Ich habe ja XP und hatte auch keins => ging nicht.

Dann habe ich ein Passwort erstellt (für den Account "André", nicht Administator - gibt ja 2 ) und dann ging eigentlich alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## CeresPK (9. Juli 2008)

mir fällt gerade ein das ich ja ein Passwort habe


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juli 2008)

Ja, heute bringst du wirklich alles durcheinander.

Gib doch mal probehalber Andre/70335 ein und falte mal schön durch. 

Ich habe auch mein "Standardkonto", das vorher kein PW hatte benutzt und da ein PW reingemacht - jetzt gehts wie gesagt. 

Aber ich rate dir dringend jetzt mal besser ins Bett zu hüpfen - morgen wird garantiert ein besserer Tag.


----------



## Speed-E (9. Juli 2008)

Wicke75de schrieb:


> naja die stecken in zwei rechnern
> 
> In dem einen Rechner sind zwei und da bekomm ich die zweite nicht zum falten.



Haste schonmal probiert den F@H GPU-Order zu kopieren und umzubenennen. 
*Folding@home*-gpu -> kopieren ->Kopie umbenennen zu* Folding@home-gpu2.

*Eine 2. Verknüpfung Erstellen und -GPU1 Flag anhängen. 

Beisp:
*"C:\Folding@home\Folding@home gpu-2\Folding@home.exe"  -gpu**1* 

So kann man zumindest 2 Clients auf einer GraKa laufen lassen , vielleicht funktioniert es mit SLI ja mit 2 Karten.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Juli 2008)

Warum stand mein Beitrag hier doppelt? 

@Admins: Pls löschen!!!


----------



## CeresPK (10. Juli 2008)

Der SMP Client kann mich jetzt mal. Ich habe jetzt 2 CPU Clienten laufen und seitdem eine 100%ige auslastung meiner CPU boa geiler Stabilitätstest sage ich nur (Info einmal den 6.10 beta3 Console und den Graphischen Clienten mit der gleichen nummer)


----------



## CeresPK (10. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube heute kann ich mich nicht mehr mit dem SMP anfreunden


----------



## Wicke75de (10. Juli 2008)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Haste schonmal probiert den F@H GPU-Order zu kopieren und umzubenennen.
> *Folding@home*-gpu -> kopieren ->Kopie umbenennen zu* Folding@home-gpu2.
> 
> *Eine 2. Verknüpfung Erstellen und -GPU1 Flag anhängen.
> ...



Nee funzt leider auch nicht, naja egal, der SLI-Rechner hat eh bald Pause wegen Umbau. Falls ich günstig an ein 7 oder 6" TFT komme, dann probier ich mal den Tipp mit den zwei Monitoren aus. Und wenn das auch nicht geht, dann bau ich noch ein ITX-Board in den Rechner und lass dann drei Rechner falten.


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Juli 2008)

Wicke75de schrieb:


> Nee funzt leider auch nicht...



kann dir sagen warum für SLI ist es noch nicht offiziell freigegeben

...und selbst wenn es freigegeben wäre musst du die Installation der BEIDEN Ordner fertig haben und in die Verknüpfungen musst du als Flag sowieso -local einstellen BEVOR du den GPU Client zum ersten mal öffnest! sonst wird es in die Registy eingetragen und es gibt dann nur ärger.vergiss nicht alles aus den Autostart zu löschen und dann Neuzustarten bevor du etwas öffnest..
sieht dann in den Verknüpfungseigenschaften so aus

"c:\installationsordner1" -local -gpu 1
"c:\installationsordner2" -local -gpu 2

das mit den Monitoren stimmt aber nur unter Vista(leider).


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juli 2008)

Kann mich da Rune nur anschliessen

Es ist damit zu rechnen, dass SLI mal unterstützt wird (*MEGAHOFF*)

Aber momentan funzt es nicht - ich kenne 1000 Tricks um es zum Laufen zu bringen
*KEINER* hat bisher funktioniert
Und ich kenne auch keinen bei dem es *wirklich* läuft


----------



## Speed-E (10. Juli 2008)

Platz 101 wäre erreicht.   Bald sind wir Top 100.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Juli 2008)

Na toll, man sieht an meiner Kurve. Da hat etwas die Nacht nicht geklappt.

Wollte eigentlich den SMP-Client auf (vorher als stable getesteten) 3,2GHz laufen lassen, weil die Deadline in 3 Tagen ist und ich noch etwa 24 Stunden brauche, aber heute morgen kein Bild mehr. Rechner neugestartet, Logs angeguckt und .

11 Stunden sind mir flöten gegangen. 
Hätte die Unit zu 3/4 fertig haben können, jetzt bin ich immer noch bei 54%. 

WARUM?


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juli 2008)

Ich hab immer das Glück dass mir diese S****ß Automatischen Updates dazwischnefunken! Das ist zum ! Naja jetzt sind se erst mal deaktiviert!


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Juli 2008)

taja ich habe meine CPU jetzt auch wieder runtergetaktet es bringt nichts für 300ppd mehr zu hohe Wärme zu haben, die Graka läuft instabil und das ganze System kackt unregelmäßig ab. habe jetzt die PCIE Spannung +0,05v erhöht und teste grade den robust-grafics-boost auf "fast" war vorher auf Auto und es bringt was..unübertaktet läuft die GPU jetzt um 100ppd bis 300ppd schneller...


----------



## HeNrY (10. Juli 2008)

So, da der Thread hier die 1000 geknackt hat, geht es hier weiter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home/19803-rumpelkammer-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii.html


----------

